# August 2009 Mamas & Little Babies!



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi!

Our DDC is closing in 48 hours so I wanted to create a checkin thread here.

I was in a DDC here for DS2's pg and we STILL are checking in w/each other 3.5 years later (over in The Childhood Years.

I'm working w/baby girl at the breast asleep at the moment. She had a cold/flu last week but is MUCH better (if still kindof tired) now.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm here!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm here, too.

Awe... 48 hours. I remember when our month was so far down the DDC list


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Technically I'm a Sept. mom, but I was with you guys the whole time.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay!!! I was gonna be really sad when our DDC closed down









I'll still check in!

<3 you all


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm here.......
I agree, it seems like I *just* joined the DDC, even thought it was probably a year ago when I first posted. 
I hope everyone's little ones are doing ok. Mamabeakley, I'm glad your LO is doing better this week! DD2 spent an hours yesterday rolling over, but seems to have forgotten how to do it today. Sigh, such is the life of a babe!
~maddymama


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Here!

Wow, it's hard to believe I was just barely pregnant this time last year!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm here, too! Nice to be able to touch base still. Santiago was giving us some 6 hour nights for a while, but now he's been waking up to eat more frequently at night again. But he's got such sweet, fat, smoochable cheeks that I don't mind.







It's so funny that even this young I can tell that his personality is more laid back than his older brother.

But since they are both laying down now, I think I might go catch a wink, too. My husband is in a job interview as we speak. While he has a decent job, this one would be closer to home (35 min drive instead of 75 min), better hours and more $. Here's praying they make him an offer!

I certainly don't want to complain about his job because I'm so glad that he has one in this economy, but it has been hard for the last year, he's worked so far away and doesn't get home until around 7:30 which is about bedtime, so it would just be so wonderful if he gets this new job!!!









Hope all you mamas are doing great!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm here! It really is amazing to think that ou DC were conceived a year ago... has it really been that long? Seems amazing!! My lil guy has a stuffy nose and a bit of a cough, same as DS1 has had now for seems like 2 or 3 weeks! Hopefully it stays at just a stuffy nose & cough!!


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Leaving for Asia's 4 month check-up visit in a few.. Can't wait to see how much weight she's gained, she has become so chubby!

Things seem to be going okay. She's been more fussy than usual lately because she's teething, and she's a pretty high maintenance baby as it is, but I'm getting used to it. I'm getting used to being a mom, however my depression and anxiety are kind of out of control. I live in fear of her getting the H1N1 every day. Also me and df are having a lot of issues on top of my PPD and crazy anxiety, so it's a struggle to stay happy regularly but that doesn't affect my happiness with baby. She is amazing and I absolutely love her and couldn't live without her. I try to never be negative around her because I know she can sense it. Hopefully I can get back on medicaid so I can get some therapy because I think it would really help me right now.

Anyways..

Hope your babies start feeling better soon..


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Technically, I'm a July mama, but that's just an accident of the calendar! I know when I concieved and it'll be a year on Saturday!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm here too, thanks for starting this! I can't believe our littles ones are getting so old. Abigail will be 3 mos tomorrow. The 4th trimester is officially over and I'm looking forward to the rolling, laughing and sitting that will be coming soon!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Yay! I'm here too!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm here too!!

Meadow will be also be 3 months tomorrow! Crazy to think that I conceived her exactly a year ago on Thursday. Seriously seems like just yesterday.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm here as well. I can't believe its been a year since we started IVF, it seems like just yesterday.

We have been having some rough sleep patterns with Jackson as of late. He only sleeps 20-45 minutes during the day and 2-3 hours at night with wakings of about an hour at night. Makes for one tired mom. Also I have been having crazy vivid dreams about my dad which wake me up in a panic.

Hopefully the hormones level out soon and Jackson starts to sleep longer periods of time.

Hopefully everyone is doing good!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

ugh. changed a dipe with blood in it







he seems fine otherwise (no fever, eating ok, happy) so I'll call the doc in the morning. I had some pineapple today for the first time since he was born, had a lot of dairy too (but I usually have milk and have never seen blood) not sure if it's connected.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm here too.

Life is settling down for us. Boys love their little sister and it's so great to see them together. They have their own dolls that they dress up and change nappies. I look at them and think ' they are going to make great fathers one day'.

I've treated myself to a few things to help me get through the day, i've had a cleaner come round a couple of times, the house is clean for a day and then the children/dogs wreck it, but its nice while it lasts. I got lots of new cloth nappies from ebay as my SIL still has my old ones and really getting into using them. I also splashed on a new pram/buggy, my old one didn't have a carrycot and the seat faced away, i love carrying her in the sling but sometimes my back needs the rest, so we took her out in it yesterday and she loved looking at me while i pushed her along.

River was sleeping well at night (only one waking between 11 and 6) but has been having a growth spurt and has been waking a lot more and needing to be rocked back to sleep. She has always screamed for hours before bed time ( in arms, while being rocked or in the sling) but that seems to be getting a little better. When she isn't knackered she is such a happy smiling baby, she is doing proper laughing now, especially when ds1 is being silly for her.

My friend has a dd who is 2 weeks older than river, she has had her on solids since 8 weeks and is nightweaning her now! i'm practising not being judgmental but i'm lost for words.

I really need to loose weight (isn't it supposed to fall off?) i'm still over 200lbs! Admittedly sleep deprivation does cause me to crave sugar and white carbs. need to pop over to the weight managment board, think in need a weight loss buddy for inspiration.

Blimey, you can tell i've not spoken to any adults today.

hope you are all doing well

vikki


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
ugh. changed a dipe with blood in it







he seems fine otherwise (no fever, eating ok, happy) so I'll call the doc in the morning. I had some pineapple today for the first time since he was born, had a lot of dairy too (but I usually have milk and have never seen blood) not sure if it's connected.

How much blood? DS1 used to get occasional sores on the tip of his foreskin before I realized that suedecloth in our diapers didn't agree with him. They would make small spots of blood in his diaper. If it is more than just a little blood I'd bring him in. It could be a possible UTI. Does he have a fever too?


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi! Been over in Toddlers much more than LWAB. Jackie's such an easy, happy little man that I just don't go looking for much info on him. DD OTOH...


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooklynbabymama* 
Hi! Been over in Toddlers much more than LWAB. Jackie's such an easy, happy little man that I just don't go looking for much info on him. DD OTOH...









I'm the same way with DD2, she's way easier than my 3 year old. DD2 actually sleeps and doesn't scream all the time the wyay DD1 did.








~maddymama


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

off to get pg again....just so i can post in a ddc...

just kidding????
LOL


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puddleduck* 
My friend has a dd who is 2 weeks older than river, she has had her on solids since 8 weeks and is nightweaning her now! i'm practising not being judgmental but i'm lost for words.

Why do people need to practice being non-judgmental? To me, judgment is how we determine right from wrong. If you don't judge it's like you're saying, there is no right thing to do. There is no way to proclaim right from wrong without offending someone, that's the real problem.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Why do people need to practice being non-judgmental? To me, judgment is how we determine right from wrong. If you don't judge it's like you're saying, there is no right thing to do. There is no way to proclaim right from wrong without offending someone, that's the real problem.

I'm not sure I agree. I try to catch and stop myself from being judgmental because for me there's a difference between recognizing right and wrong (and making that judgment call) and judging someone for what they've done. I can judge an action or behavior but not the person behind it. Especially when it comes to parenting, there are always so many factors behind a decision that I can't be sure I understand the situation completely. That being said, nightweaning at 8 weeks sounds like a bad idea.

Just my .02.









Off to check out our new forum!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

*Judgement:* It really isn't cool to judge people because you never know the whole story. What if this mama is battling a severe case of PPD and needs to go on a non-BF safe med? Would it make it any different if she had cancer and needed treatment? You just never know the whole story so it is best to try to keep the judgement to yourself. I'm ashamed to admit that I used to be the queen of judgement and then I got a son with a heart defect and that shut me up really fast. Now I try to be cool and give people the benefit of the doubt because I've walked a mile in some really crappy shoes. No one sets out thinking "I want to be the crappiest mom I can" so please try to remember that each mom makes the best decisions she can based on the info she has and her life situation.

Stepping down now.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

There is a difference between judging and judgemental. I am a person who judges, in the sense of categorizing things/facts/happenings and what I think of them. I can't help this - it's a basic personality trait.

However, I know myself to not be a judgemental person - because I keep my judgements to myself and assume I don't have a right to judge other people because I don't ever know the totality of other people's experience.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree that making assumptions is wrong. However, if you know the whole story I think it's fair to judge the situation or action.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
*Judgement:* It really isn't cool to judge people because you never know the whole story. What if this mama is battling a severe case of PPD and needs to go on a non-BF safe med? Would it make it any different if she had cancer and needed treatment? You just never know the whole story so it is best to try to keep the judgement to yourself. I'm ashamed to admit that I used to be the queen of judgement and then I got a son with a heart defect and that shut me up really fast. Now I try to be cool and give people the benefit of the doubt because I've walked a mile in some really crappy shoes. No one sets out thinking "I want to be the crappiest mom I can" so please try to remember that each mom makes the best decisions she can based on the info she has and her life situation.

Stepping down now.











and even if you think you know the full story unless you are that person you never really can. people judge me on not vaxing, uc and home education, people have different opinions on what is wrong / right.

so instead of judging i try to be a positive role model and maybe discuss the information rather than the action.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saoirse2007* 
off to get pg again....just so i can post in a ddc...

just kidding????
LOL

Noo! You did not just say that!!
Ok, I have thought the same thing.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Noo! You did not just say that!!
Ok, I have thought the same thing.

















me too... must be hormones


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm here too! DS2 will also be 3 months tomorrow. He's doing really well, easy, laid-back and a good sleeper too. He's gotten so big already, I can't believe it. The little newborn look is totally gone! I'm giving away the first three sizes to a friend next week.








Every time he makes these sounds and giggles, he just melts my heart.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Is anyone going to use that forum?! We SHOULD, it would be fun!!!! I miss our DDC already and it's not even gone.

And as for judging... I got totally railed yesterday by all family and friends for posting a comment about how the neighbors use CIO and it's heartbreaking listening to the baby scream all night. Apparently I was being judgemental by saying CIO like that is neglect. That's the last time I state my opinion on facebook!


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saoirse2007* 
off to get pg again....just so i can post in a ddc...

just kidding????
LOL


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

subbing! back later....


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm here! Solomon will be 3 months old in 8 hours. Crazy how fast time flies. He is growing like a weed and therefore outgrowing his clothes faster than I thought possible. We got a lot of hand-me-downs and clothes as gifts, and so thankfully I haven't really had to think about clothing yet. But at this rate, I might have to break down and actually shop for clothes soon.

Sol is a very relaxed little man, which has been an extra huge blessing the past few days, as I am pretty sure I am PREGNANT AGAIN! <I just spent 10 minutes looking for a smiley to convey my feelings on the subject and I can't find an adequate one. I was amazed when I started my period at 6 wks pp. We EBF, no pacifier, feed on cue, etc... so I was hoping for a 6 months at least! And now I am charting (which I realize can be tricky pp) and my temp has been elevated for 17 days now. I will probably jump the gun a little bit and take a test tomorrow.

Anyone else think they might be pregnant again? I am, to be honest, pretty much in panic mode right now. I have no desire to have another baby right now, and the idea of two kids less than a year apart is less than thrilling. I know it won't be the end of the world... but I can't stop thinking (read: worrying) about it. I wish I just knew one way or another so I could start coping or stop worrying. Ahhhhh!

Quote:

I certainly don't want to complain about his job because I'm so glad that he has one in this economy, but it has been hard for the last year, he's worked so far away and doesn't get home until around 7:30 which is about bedtime, so it would just be so wonderful if he gets this new job!!!
MichiganMama- when do you hear about the job? Hoping he gets it!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lacrymosa* 
Is anyone going to use that forum?! We SHOULD, it would be fun!!!! I miss our DDC already and it's not even gone.

And as for judging... I got totally railed yesterday by all family and friends for posting a comment about how the neighbors use CIO and it's heartbreaking listening to the baby scream all night. Apparently I was being judgemental by saying CIO like that is neglect. That's the last time I state my opinion on facebook!

It's time for some new friends!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saoirse2007* 
off to get pg again....just so i can post in a ddc...

just kidding????
LOL

I can't stop thinking about being pg. DH is starting to get worried. Luckily we don't have sex often enough to worry one way or another.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 







me too... must be hormones

Seriously!! Being pregnant wasn't all that fun to begin with (for me). I thought my hormonal ride was over, boy was I wrong!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lacrymosa* 
Is anyone going to use that forum?! We SHOULD, it would be fun!!!! I miss our DDC already and it's not even gone.

And as for judging... I got totally railed yesterday by all family and friends for posting a comment about how the neighbors use CIO and it's heartbreaking listening to the baby scream all night. Apparently I was being judgemental by saying CIO like that is neglect. That's the last time I state my opinion on facebook!

My parents asked to be my FB friend and I wrote a note on my blog saying I wasn't sure I wanted to censor all my FB activity. . . my 'rents read that and got all kinds of upset! I need a new internet to escape from the internet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedenverduo* 
Sol is a very relaxed little man, which has been an extra huge blessing the past few days, as I am pretty sure I am PREGNANT AGAIN! <I just spent 10 minutes looking for a smiley to convey my feelings on the subject and I can't find an adequate one. I was amazed when I started my period at 6 wks pp. We EBF, no pacifier, feed on cue, etc... so I was hoping for a 6 months at least! And now I am charting (which I realize can be tricky pp) and my temp has been elevated for 17 days now. I will probably jump the gun a little bit and take a test tomorrow.

Anyone else think they might be pregnant again? I am, to be honest, pretty much in panic mode right now. I have no desire to have another baby right now, and the idea of two kids less than a year apart is less than thrilling. I know it won't be the end of the world... but I can't stop thinking (read: worrying) about it. I wish I just knew one way or another so I could start coping or stop worrying. Ahhhhh!

If you are pg, then I'm happy for you. Even if it isn't the timing you were hoping for, it's really incredible to think that our bodies could restart so quickly. And by incredible I mean amazing and awesome and all kinds of unbelievable. I hope things work out for you! Let us know what the test says!

I'm here too. I'll try to check in here and the other forum, I'm off to change my bookmarks.


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Subbing, even though my boys were born in June. They were due in Aug though


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi gals!
Anyone up for posting some new photos?
I'll be back in a few with some of our Isaac.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

13 Weeks


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm here, busy though. Finnian is such a sweet, easy baby. He is laughing now, so adorable!


----------



## mom2noahbean (Nov 20, 2009)

I am here! I was suppose to go back to work this week but instead we decided to move across the country (in 2 weeks) so that I can try being a stay at home mom! I am so excited now I won't have to miss all the new things Noah discovers each day!!


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amanda Williams* 
Hi gals!
Anyone up for posting some new photos?
I'll be back in a few with some of our Isaac.
















I took this one earlier this morning *with Dad*


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Aww Abr, so cute. I have a drooler too.

Coconut your little one looks just like daddy!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor is three months and yesterday was my birthday! Which meant it was also Tor's concept date.









I want to get new photos up but can't find the camera. Seriously, it's vanished! I even rearranged the entire living area in the hopes of finding it but no luck. It was pretty beat up after 5 years of life with babes so we'd already started saving for a new one, but with the holidays coming we need a camera now!

We're going shopping at the architectural salvage store today. We need 6 windows and a french door for the addition. It would rock to find an affordable and funky solution to this... the salvage shop sometimes has very spiffy windows from old victorians. So fingers crossed we find something cool!

I'm starting the holiday shopping adventure... I'm getting Tor a few teeethers and I'm loving the vulli line (the sophie the giraffe people). I'm actually not fond of the giraffe but they have a whole bunch of different teethers. Oh, and an amber necklace. DD1 teethed fast and hard and was done by a year. DD2 took forever to teeth and was a miserable, swollen, bloody mess. I'm hoping Tor has an easier time of it. So far he's growing more like dd1 than dd2 so that's a good.

I've also had the hormone tug towards more babies... three month olds are just so yummy!


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG sweet boy:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_3489.jpg


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

*Amanda*, what a cutie pie!

*Coconut*, your boy has the sweetest eyes!

*Abra*, your girl is adorable! Mine isn't much of a drooler yet. Just a bubble factory.

This is how he looks at me when I use my serious voice to tell him he should be napping.... *luv*

and my two hams... piggies


----------



## Pernillep (Jan 2, 2007)

I am here too. Love seeing the pictures. I will get one up of Jonas one of these days. He is going to be 3 months on Tuesday. Funny about conception days. Mine was a year ago Tuesday. I totally forgot until you guys started talking about it

Anyone else completely overwhelmed. I went back to work 2 weeks ago. Sucks having an "important" corporate job and being the breadwinner. I want to be home with my little snookums. But I want the toddler to go to daycare







You know how that goes.

I love that he is my perfectly average baby. After the scare we had when he was born it is such a relief. Average is great.

So, we are travellign again for thanksgiving. We already went to Europe for 2 weeks to see my family. Now we are going to the inlaws for a week. I am exhausted and just want to lay in bed. Can I make up some weird post pregnancy reason to do that.....

But there is always the new year...


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Here is my chubby smiley girl:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4112589292


----------



## mom2noahbean (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness, everyone has such adorable babies!! Thanks for sharing.
Here is my little one at almost 11 weeks (if I do this link thing right?)
http://noahtristancolewhite.shutterfly.com/30


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

YAY I love looking at the baby pics!
My boys turned 5 months last week, it is going so fast.
We got their portraits done that day- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...Portraits4.png

Here's some I took the other day- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...L/DSC06380.jpg

Dylan- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC06476.jpg

Ryan- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC06274.jpg


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2noahbean* 
Oh my goodness, everyone has such adorable babies!! Thanks for sharing.
Here is my little one at almost 11 weeks (if I do this link thing right?)
http://noahtristancolewhite.shutterfly.com/30

Yep, you did it right. What an adorable little baby!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DD is 4 months today, and has been in existence for 1 year and 1 day









She caught another cold this week, after what I think was probably the flu last week









But she's feeling better today, I think.

Weekends are my work times, so I'm feeling a little zonked by the end of a Sunday. However, we are going to take DD to meet my grandparents next weekend, so I'm excited about that.

Will come back soon (I hope) to catch up on personals - need to get a little more work done now!


----------



## schoolmom07 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
Hi!

Our DDC is closing in 48 hours so I wanted to create a checkin thread here.

I was in a DDC here for DS2's pg and we STILL are checking in w/each other 3.5 years later (over in The Childhood Years.

I'm working w/baby girl at the breast asleep at the moment. She had a cold/flu last week but is MUCH better (if still kindof tired) now.

How do you know when your DDC is going to close? I am in Sept. DDC and wondered if they give you a warning and let you know? It is rather sad that our DDC's have to move on...


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ApplePieBaby* 
YAY I love looking at the baby pics!
My boys turned 5 months last week, it is going so fast.
We got their portraits done that day- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...Portraits4.png

Here's some I took the other day- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...L/DSC06380.jpg

Dylan- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC06476.jpg

Ryan- http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC06274.jpg

Oh my, what adorable little men you have! I can't believe they're already 5 months!!!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Kingsley is 15 weeks today!!! He's a pretty happy fella.

....And sometimes he's serious! LOL


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *schoolmom07* 
How do you know when your DDC is going to close? I am in Sept. DDC and wondered if they give you a warning and let you know? It is rather sad that our DDC's have to move on...

One of the Mods will give ya a warning yep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Kingsley is 15 weeks today!!! He's a pretty happy fella.

Awwww love this one


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm checking in too! I may not be on too often, but it comes an goes in waves too. It's so sad that the DDC is closing. It's harder to keep up in threads, but it's better than not keeping up at all. DS is getting bigger each day and like many other LOs he's a drooler! It'll be interesting to see how much he drools when he's teething, it'll be like a downpour! =P


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is Finnian 3 weeks ago.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0100.jpg

Finnian and Eiley

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0089.jpg

All our children

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0070.jpg


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I love to see all the chubby, smooshy face, smiley baby pictures!!! They are so cute. It is so amazing how fast they are all growing. People always think Santiago is older than he is, he's 14 wks I think and 16lb10oz. Wowzers. I keep trying to get good smiley pics and I never seem to capture it at just the right moment, but I'll keep working it!

Here's one from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, it's so crazy that our DDC is GONE! It's like a whole chapter of my life was just wiped away right before my eyes. Weird.

But hey, at least still have this thread!







I'll be back later to post a pic or two.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The ddc's are archived... sometimes I go back to my old ddcs, but I always get the sniffles (one of my dd1's ddc members passed away and it's still emotional for me).

I really need to find the camera. Any ideas? I've torn the whole house apart and just cannot find it! If you were 2.5 or 4yo, where would you have out it?









I rearranged the sleep space today (looking for that camera!) and hope tonight will be smoother than the past few. DD1 and 2 share a subling bed while DH/DS/I share the queen bed (same loft space). But dd2 keeps climbing in with us because dd1 is a pretty violent sleeper. But then dd1 wakes all upset because she is "alone". so tonight I'll share the double with ds while dh shares the queen with thte girls. Wish me sleep.... I'm waaaaaay past tired.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I love seeing all these pics. Jules is a heavy drooler too. He was so cranky lately and I started adding fennel to my nightly relaxing tea, and cut out onions and, no more crankiness. Since he has been less cranky, he is sleeping better too. He only woke up around 3 or 4am to nurse last night after going to bed at 8:30. Woohoo!

Off to find the camera too...


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I just saw that our due date club closed and I had to go searching for this thread.

I'm so sad that it's gone


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyones babies are so cute! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures up somewhere other than facebook I will post some of Asia...

By the way, I either have the worst cold of my life or I have swine flu. Really worried about little asia..


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Wombat, I wish I could figure out how to rearrange our sleep space w/out spending $$$! We have a crib mattress up next to our king sized bed which DS1 won't sleep in at all and DS2 will only sleep in if we sneak him in there after he's asleep. Even if one of them would sleep there it still would leave me w/DD between the two of them, w/DH on the outside because DS1 still falls out of bed if he's on the outside :crazy And she's rolling now so we need to be on the inside . . . the real solution would be a twin or double so that our bedroom would be wall-to-wall bed, but we do not have the $$$ for that . . . I'm so frustrated with this situation!


----------



## KQCC4mama (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch* 
Here is Finnian 3 weeks ago.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0100.jpg

Finnian and Eiley

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0089.jpg

All our children

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...h/DSC_0070.jpg

What a perfectly lovely large family!! Love it.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

How did the sleeping arrangement go wombat?

Get well soon Lacry!

We're doing the sleep shifting too. We bought DS1 a new bed so DS2 gets his old bed and we're getting rid of his toddler bed and giving the crib mattress to dd so we can set up the crib. She really seems to be content sleeping in her own space and like DS2 I feel like I'm interrupting her sleep so we're gonna set up a sidecar with the crib. It worked like a charm with DS2.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

How funny! We're re-arranging our sleep space too!

Campus housing provides the bed, but it's a full size mattress, so we're in there pretty tight. And since Addie isn't nursing very often I've started putting her in a little sleep space next to the bed. We have a crib we intended to side car, and it's set up, but Addie needs to be propped up or she has terrible reflux. So if she's not propped up on my arm and pillow she's in her glider and sleeping soundly.

Is everyone getting ready to travel for the holidays?

DH has class on Wednesday night (as do the other grad students) so we invited all his classmates and co-workers (only like 12 ppl) to come over for T-Day. It's my first time cooking a holiday meal for anyone but me and DH so I'm pretty excited. Then in two weeks, Addie and I are flying to Colorado and DH will follow us down after finals. I found out I was pregnant on Christmas Eve, so it's pretty amazing to be approaching that one year mark.

Today I was changing DD's diaper and mentioned to my hubby that if anytime I had an empty stomach today I got a little nauseated. He stammered and sputtered and finally said (in an excited way): "Are you pregnant?" Hah! I doubt it, and so does he, but neither of us would be disappointed if we didn't end up spacing the kids out as much as we planned.

I'm going to go check out the activity on the other forum. To anyone who celebrates: Have a great T-Day!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww, even more pics. I love it! Sounds like everyone is doing well, and *Wombat*, sorry you can't find your camera. I have no idea where a child would hide it.

My LO turned 13 weeks yesterday. I think that is technically 3 months. He was a bit over-stimulated all day yesterday for some reason. He just did not want to fall asleep for the life of him. He fought it all day, and when he did it would only be for like 30 mins. Not sure what is going on there. I know it's not gas, it's like he is just over exhausted. He even cried in my arms (tears and all) for like 4 minutes in the afternoon. That almost killed me and he wouldn't even take the boob, he was so upset. Then he didn't actually go down for bed until 10pm. He is normally down between 6:45 and 8pm. Anyhoo, not sure what milestone is going on in his world, but I think it had all of his attention.

Here is a *cute video* of him giggling in the morning, though.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it!
We've had a rough few days...DD2 was sick for a bit last week, I got an ear infection which has turned into a sinus infection- thankfully the antibiotics are kicking in. DD1 got sick over the weekend, and ended up in the emergency room Monday night. She had a high fever and a BAD rash that only got worse after I gave her some Benadryl. Her eyes were soooo swollen that she couldn't see very much and she complained about her whole body aching so much. The er doc said it was a virus going around. Sure enough, yesterday she was fine- no fever, and the rash was getting better. Her eyes are still swollen today, but not anything like Monday night.
The good news is that we found a library DVD that we lost over the summer! Yippee! It's ours now since I paid for it in September.... but I'm happy that we found it. DD1 had actually hidden it with about 20 other CDs and DVDs in a "secret hiding spot" that my DH discovered last night. Gotta love 3 year olds!
DD2 is rolling around like crazy... tummy to back, back to tummy, and she is soooooo interested in everything DD1 is up to.... she watches her constantly. It's fun to watch them together.
Hope all is well with everyone else...
~maddymama


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, I have removed posts that were promoting MDC-spin-off sites or referenced a post that was. Please understand that we don't want to lose anyone to a spin-off site, and we understand that it's difficult to see a DDC close. Communication about a spin-off board needs to be taken to PM, please.

We encourage members to create their own support-only tribes (as y'all have done), and soon, we expect to have the ability to have a new feature where those interested can start their own dedicated group. In the mean time, please do not post to promote your own site as this is considered advertising/self-promotion.

Please PM me, abimommy or either of the wonderful LWAB moderators (wombatclay or annettemarie) with any questions. Commentary about MDC policies is not appropriate to be posted to this thread and will be removed. Thank you for your cooperation!

Quote:

Concerns, constructive criticism and questions of clarification regarding the User Agreement or moderator and administrator actions are best addressed directly to the moderator or administrator by private message or personal e-mail. Please do not post on the board to debate, criticize, argue or challenge the MDC User Agreement, the moderators, administrators, or their actions.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoops, it seems most of my responses were deleted because they contained that forbidden info. No criticism, I'm just trying to remember what else I said, lol! I can't wait for that new feature! We can have our own group again and not one long thread. Yay!!!

Here are Jonah's recent pics again:

One and three month comparison:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4133760759

Tummy time: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

All dressed up and tuckered out at my brother's wedding: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

Cute cute cute: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

This is Emma recently:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2686/...af60e4e0_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2630/...fd91c126_o.jpg


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Happy day after Tday all (or jolly day after plain old Thursday for those outside the US)! Hope everyone had fun.









Sleep- it seems to have settled down. Actually, we adopted a cat two days ago and she has been sleeping at the girls' feet. So any time they start to fuss we remind them that they're bothering Kiki and they stop.







So ds and I have the tiny bed and the girls share the queen with dh. It'll be nice to have another sleep room though even if it's just for "stuff". Our sleep lost is so crowded! There will be more space soon since I have a huge pile of boxes for the holiday helper program... once those are shipped out it'll feel more roomy.

Oh, this is Kiki. She was a stary who has been at the shelter since April! But she is an absolute dream cat... quiet, calm, laid back, and still snuggly.

And while you're on Flickr, here's Tor... sleeping, playing, and hanging out with his biggest sister. All our kiddos are getting so big!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

I can't believe they closed our ddc!!!! I haven't been checking in for quite some time...it's all going by so fast. Almost want to beg dh for just.one.more.baby (am I crazy???? I'm so so DONE).

Little Ness is doing great--almost four months and weighing in at 19+lbs. My upper body strength is awesome.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Ow. My back has gone out, for no reason, this morning.

Well, okay, maybe the 6 hours in the car next to DD leaning over to nurse her when necessary to prevent screaming had something to do with it









We had a good trip, though - introduced her to my grandparents, and took a picture of her, me, my mother, and grandmother. We have a picture of my grandmother as the baby with her mother, grandmother, and great-grandmother, too!

Ow ow ow. Hope you are all well!


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow! Just found this!

Amelia is 3 months old now-so freaking chuby and smiley and sparkling. I am in love. Here is a cute recent photo:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...b&id=552069072

I am still photographing a lot, and just open a natural light studio! Everything is good. Debating whether or not I should do a conference in Las Vegas in March (my mom would come to Las Vegas to take care of the babe). Any thoughts?

Good to see you are all doing well! Hopefully I can catch up on this long thread later tonight.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

wombat,

My kid would have put the camera in the toybox, under his bed, or with the diapers (under the changing table).

Good luck.

Little Santiago is keeping me up more at night again for the past few weeks. I'm feeling pretty sleep deprived...but...you know. I'll sleep someday.

My ds1 Salvador met Santa for the first time today. We don't really do the whole Santa thing, we'll probably teach him about St. Nicholas (who was a generous man who helped the poor). Anyhow, he had learned about him from Dora (thanks a lot, Dora) and recognized Santa immediately. He was so excited (timid, too). And the Santa seemed really kind and remembered his name all four times we happened to walk past him (it was a long trip to the mall). At one point we were in JC Penney and he was calling out "Santa! Santa! Where are you???" and pretending to look under the tables and inside the clothes racks, etc.

It was very cute.

Going to sleep while I can. G'night!


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

We sure make some cute babies!


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Question for you ladies. I forget who told us about the peppermint and sage (and something else, I forgot) are not good on nursing milk supply. Well, I've got a sore throat and I want to drink some hot tea, but I can't figure out what would be good to drink. Is spearmint okay, or is any and all mint bad while breastfeeding. I'd do cold care teas, but they warn against use while pregnant or breastfeeding. Does anyone know what's safe and good to take. I'm getting ready to travel and I don't want DS or DH to get sick. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello, ppl. I just wanted to say hi, we have a 15 week old emergency care baby. We've had her sine birth (I got her into my arms newborn), and I've been a bit worried about her lately, so I wanted to check in and see how your babies are doing. She had a rough start bc of her birthmom and the pregnancy, but after that she's been mostly fine, besides my worries.
So, I have some questions, can all your babies keep their heads up when lying on their tummys for instance? For a long time?
And how's their general body control/strength?
Do they easily give eye contact for longer periods of time, or do you sometimes have to work for it? Not get it at all?
Are they all "talking"/making sounds/having "conversations"?
And, saying when they're hungry? Loud and clear, kinda, or could they go hours without food and not protest?
Are they very active, when lying down on the back, for instance, do they kick and use their arms and bodies actively a lot?
Do they all laugh?

Hope to get some answers here, I know babies are very different, but I'm still worried about her. I've already gotten my little miss' physiotherapist to look at her when she was here. And an earlier next check-up with her hospital doc. Worried about any long-term harm from her rough pregnancy and first weeks.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kutie.Pie* 
Question for you ladies. I forget who told us about the peppermint and sage (and something else, I forgot) are not good on nursing milk supply. Well, I've got a sore throat and I want to drink some hot tea, but I can't figure out what would be good to drink. Is spearmint okay, or is any and all mint bad while breastfeeding. I'd do cold care teas, but they warn against use while pregnant or breastfeeding. Does anyone know what's safe and good to take. I'm getting ready to travel and I don't want DS or DH to get sick. Thanks for any and all help!

Peppermint is okay as long as you don't drink a lot of it, so I would go ahead and drink one cup if it makes your throat better (unless you have supply problems already). I hope you feel better soon!

http://kellymom.com/herbal/index.html


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I use peppermint tea, and I don't worry about it messing with my supply. I usually put it in my daily nettles infusion, but not a ton. Nettles increases supply, somewhat, so maybe it weighs out. I think if you have suuply isses to begin with I would lay off it, but for me personally I use it. Also try ginger and lemon tea with a little honey.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for getting back to me about the tea. I'm doing honey in hot water, since that's what we have in the house right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
So, I have some questions, can all your babies keep their heads up when lying on their tummys for instance? For a long time?
And how's their general body control/strength?
Do they easily give eye contact for longer periods of time, or do you sometimes have to work for it? Not get it at all?
Are they all "talking"/making sounds/having "conversations"?
And, saying when they're hungry? Loud and clear, kinda, or could they go hours without food and not protest?
Are they very active, when lying down on the back, for instance, do they kick and use their arms and bodies actively a lot?
Do they all laugh?

Every baby may be a little behind or ahead in different areas and just remember that every week counts with little babies. I'll try to answer your questions well though. My DS just turned 16 weeks yesterday.
My little guy is still working on holding his head up for log periods of time. Just these last couple of days it seems like he's started doing a lot better at keeping his head up for awhile now. I really don't know what's changed, but he still does not like being on his tummy for long.
He has good head control, but he doesn't push up with his arms on his tummy yet. He can grasp things pretty well too, but that's only if he really wants to hold onto it.
He gives great eye contact and his tracking has gotten a little better lately.
DS has been "talking" since birth, he's a very chatty little guy. His cousin (2 weeks older) doesn't talk as much as he does.
As far as hunger, sometimes he can go really long, and other times he just wants to eat every 3 hours and he'll make himself heard if he's hungry.
DS is pretty active. He doesn't continuously kick (unless there's something there for him to kick). He also likes to just sit there look around, play with his hands, eat things in his hands, etc.
As far as laughing, he just does brief laughs, but he doesn't giggle yet. DH and I have been trying to get him to laugh more. It'll come with time. He likes to open his mouth in an expression of happiness.

I hope this was helpful. You can always PM me if you have any other questions. My sisters baby and my DS are only 2 weeks apart, but they each excel in different areas and aren't as good in other areas. It's good that your LO has someone who cares enough to want the best for her. =)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS2 can hold his head up REALLY well - he's been doing so for brief moments since ~2-4wks!! He's lifting himself up off his tummy too - looks like he's trying to fly







And he's spinning around and I swear he's getting ready to crawl, which is insane cause' he's not even 4 months yet!! He's definetly a little chatterbox too and makes good eye contact and can easily grasp stuff if you get it in his hand for him







And, we usually figure out he's hungry cause' hes sucking on his hands/unhappy


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Hello, ppl. I just wanted to say hi, we have a 15 week old emergency care baby. We've had her sine birth (I got her into my arms newborn), and I've been a bit worried about her lately, so I wanted to check in and see how your babies are doing. She had a rough start bc of her birthmom and the pregnancy, but after that she's been mostly fine, besides my worries.
So, I have some questions, can all your babies keep their heads up when lying on their tummys for instance? For a long time?
And how's their general body control/strength?
Do they easily give eye contact for longer periods of time, or do you sometimes have to work for it? Not get it at all?
Are they all "talking"/making sounds/having "conversations"?
And, saying when they're hungry? Loud and clear, kinda, or could they go hours without food and not protest?
Are they very active, when lying down on the back, for instance, do they kick and use their arms and bodies actively a lot?
Do they all laugh?

Hope to get some answers here, I know babies are very different, but I'm still worried about her. I've already gotten my little miss' physiotherapist to look at her when she was here. And an earlier next check-up with her hospital doc. Worried about any long-term harm from her rough pregnancy and first weeks.

A study was done with babies from an overcrowded Romanian orphanage way back in the day. The babies were PACKED in and only got the bare essentials for survival, no physical comfort or holding or singing. When the babies were adopted out to less crowded homes in Canada (I think it was Canada), researches followed the progress and development of the babies. Now, I don't remember the exact details of the study, but after a while the younger babies (under a year I think) were matching the physical and emotional development of other babies their age. The initial developmental delays disappeared with care and love in their new homes.

So even if this baby is lagging behind, with the care and concern that you're showing by researching this your baby is likely to be fine. I don't know the details of what physical reprocussions your baby might experience due to his/her start, but you're obviously doing the right things to alleviate all you can.

Way to go mama!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Hello, ppl. I just wanted to say hi, we have a 15 week old emergency care baby. We've had her sine birth (I got her into my arms newborn), and I've been a bit worried about her lately, so I wanted to check in and see how your babies are doing. She had a rough start bc of her birthmom and the pregnancy, but after that she's been mostly fine, besides my worries.
So, I have some questions, can all your babies keep their heads up when lying on their tummys for instance? For a long time?
And how's their general body control/strength?
Do they easily give eye contact for longer periods of time, or do you sometimes have to work for it? Not get it at all?
Are they all "talking"/making sounds/having "conversations"?
And, saying when they're hungry? Loud and clear, kinda, or could they go hours without food and not protest?
Are they very active, when lying down on the back, for instance, do they kick and use their arms and bodies actively a lot?
Do they all laugh?

Hope to get some answers here, I know babies are very different, but I'm still worried about her. I've already gotten my little miss' physiotherapist to look at her when she was here. And an earlier next check-up with her hospital doc. Worried about any long-term harm from her rough pregnancy and first weeks.

Olivine is 16 weeks old and she can pretty much do everything that you've asked. She's made great eye contact from just a few weeks old, she talks all the time, laughs hysterically, she'll get upset if she's hungry (but will often go 3-4 hours between meals), and she can hold her head up on her tummy.. She doesn't care to be on her tummy for very long, so she usually rolls over to her back as soon as I put her down. She grabbing at things now and bringing them to her mouth and her head and body control is pretty good.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Is anyone losing a lot of hair? I know we had a thread about it before, but it seems to be getting worse for me. I'm pulling handfuls of hair out of my drain and filling my hairbrush daily. I'm considering cutting my hair short because I can't deal with all these long hairs all over the place!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I am soooooo losing my hair! It's longer now than it has been in about 16 years and at first I thought it was just that the longer hair is more obvious on the brush but there is way too much hair for that. I'm filling the comb up every single morning. It's wierd and I have no idea why it's happening.

herbs- Hope you feel better soon! Mint isn't a huge supply decreaser... more like an "avoid if low supply" herb. Also it usually takes a whoppin' chunk of mint to have an effect so a few mugs of tea really wont hurt. If you can find it, the Gypsy Cold Care blend has worked wonders for me. When I was pregnant with dd2 I had pneumonia and couldn't take much due to the pregnancy... that tea saved my life! Or at least my lungs.









teeth- Tor is teething.







DD1 had her first tooth break through at 4mo so this isn't a surprise, but the poor little guy is cranky. I got out the amber necklace yesterday (pics of Tor in his bling coming), and have the Hylands on the counter. For solstice he's getting a chillable teether (from Vulli, the Sophie Giraffe people) and hopefully he'll like that too.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, my hair has been falling out for 3 months now. I can't believe I have any left!!! It is so thin it's ridiculous. I had to cut like 8 inches off. GRR when does it end?!?!

Glad I'm not alone though! I kept thinking it was the B.C. but now I know it's just post partum hair fall-out.. I just hope it ends soon.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup, my hair is falling out too.. Ick!


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

yep, my hair is everywhere but on my head, baked some into biscuits today


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine has been falling out too lately. I thought it wasn't going to happen to me, but now it is. Ahhh. I have experienced the hair in food thing too. And it doesn't help that jules is oulling on my hair now. I just tarted taking zinc. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally figured out how to upload pics somewhere other than facebook! Just in case anyone wants to see some updated pics of Asia:

http://yfrog.com/73babypics045j
http://yfrog.com/08babypics060j
http://yfrog.com/74babypics028j
http://yfrog.com/73babypics024j
http://yfrog.com/08babypics008j
http://yfrog.com/6xdcp0002j
http://yfrog.com/74babypics001j

She's almost 5 months and is so active now!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lacrymosa* 
I finally figured out how to upload pics somewhere other than facebook! Just in case anyone wants to see some updated pics of Asia:

http://yfrog.com/73babypics045j
http://yfrog.com/08babypics060j
http://yfrog.com/74babypics028j
http://yfrog.com/73babypics024j
http://yfrog.com/08babypics008j
http://yfrog.com/6xdcp0002j
http://yfrog.com/74babypics001j

She's almost 5 months and is so active now!










Aaaahh, I love the DM onesie and the pink bear snowsuit! She's beautiful, mama...and I love the new haircut on you!


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been noticing a bit more hair than normal in my brush lately... my stylist suggest Biotin but I haven't had time to pick any up yet.

*Lacrymosa* she is soooo cute! I love the Piglet onesie.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
I've been noticing a bit more hair than normal in my brush lately... my stylist suggest Biotin but I haven't had time to pick any up yet.

*Lacrymosa* she is soooo cute! I love the Piglet onesie.









Shampoo isn't going to keep your hair from falling out.. While you're pregnant you stop losing hair almost completely. Then, about 3-6m pp all of the hairs that you didn't lose while pregnant fall out in a few months. It looks extreme, but really it's just regulating back to how your hair was before pregnancy. It's annoying, but perfectly normal.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Shampoo isn't going to keep your hair from falling out.. While you're pregnant you stop losing hair almost completely. Then, about 3-6m pp all of the hairs that you didn't lose while pregnant fall out in a few months. It looks extreme, but really it's just regulating back to how your hair was before pregnancy. It's annoying, but perfectly normal.









Biotin is a vitamin... not a shampoo. It's B7


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
I've been noticing a bit more hair than normal in my brush lately... my stylist suggest Biotin but I haven't had time to pick any up yet.


I have seen biotin in a shampoo, but I bet taking it orally is even better.
Interesting you have mentioned it. I just ordered some the other day form here: http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKey/57743


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, pictures. Prepare to laugh, this girl is so expressive, and I've managed to get some pretty good shots.









Copying her papa:
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/01.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/02.jpg

tummy time:
Night before she rolled over for the first time
Puppy rattle!

With her big bro - she adores him







:
laughing at him
showing her his laptop
ignore the dirty shirt
typical scenario


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Pictures! Just scroll the page (easier than individual links)... I marched the kiddos into the woods (on our property and making tons of noise so no one would shoot us) and took holiday card pictures. It was crazy to try and do, but the three on the flicker page are my favs.









Oh, one of the top pictures on the page is Tor showing off his baby bling/teething necklace.


----------



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm here too! I didn't post much in our DDC but I'm following along. My baby girl is such a doll. I'm really looking forward to this holiday season with her.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

mama pisces, the "ignore the dirty shirt" pic totally cracked me up! And loved the puppy rattle pic too.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Pictures! Just scroll the page (easier than individual links)... I marched the kiddos into the woods (on our property and making tons of noise so no one would shoot us) and took holiday card pictures. It was crazy to try and do, but the three on the flicker page are my favs.









Oh, one of the top pictures on the page is Tor showing off his baby bling/teething necklace.

The picture of your3 kids laying together on a plaid blanket outside is just precious. How big is your babe now? Some of those pics make him look like he is 6 months old.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

I meant to include this one too.









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...6/pointing.jpg


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama*pisces* 
Ok, pictures. Prepare to laugh, this girl is so expressive, and I've managed to get some pretty good shots.









Copying her papa:
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/01.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/02.jpg

tummy time:
Night before she rolled over for the first time
Puppy rattle!

With her big bro - she adores him







:
laughing at him
showing her his laptop
ignore the dirty shirt
typical scenario

They are great photos


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Biotin is a vitamin... not a shampoo. It's B7

Ohh, thanks..


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

He is almost 19 lbs! And he does wear 6-9mo clothes even though he's only 16weeks. I had fun taking the pics, but it really was crazy at time time.


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

My Puerto Rican (sp?) sis-in-law nicknamed Isaac All White Meat, then she posed him for this photo:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_3631.jpg

cute, bubbly one:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_3755.jpg

He's got to be above 20 pounds by now and quickly growing out of size 12 month clothes, I just prepped new premium prefolds for him. GMD reds are too short in the rise now!!

Love seeing all your sweet babies. And my hair is crazy! Clumps in the drain, in our food, etc. I just colored it and am growing out my bangs... it will be a long winter with this mess of hair.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amanda Williams* 
My Puerto Rican (sp?) sis-in-law nicknamed Isaac All White Meat, then she posed him for this photo:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_3631.jpg

cute, bubbly one:

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_3755.jpg

He's got to be above 20 pounds by now and quickly growing out of size 12 month clothes, I just prepped new premium prefolds for him. GMD reds are too short in the rise now!!

Love seeing all your sweet babies. And my hair is crazy! Clumps in the drain, in our food, etc. I just colored it and am growing out my bangs... it will be a long winter with this mess of hair.









Those are great pics, especially the first one! haha


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Have any of your babies' eyes changed color yet? I forget when that usually happens...we're thinking(hoping?) that her eyes are turning hazel like DH's, it seems that way sometimes but other times it's hard to tell.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

ds has blue eyes, but they did change from the milky baby blue to a more clear blue with a gray ring like mine. I think the dr sears book says that they will change by a year? that seems like a long time to wait!

Wyatt is 3 months old now







He was 14# even yesterday at the ped. We're dairy and peanut free, and mostly soy free. The projectile vomiting has stopped. It only happened occasionally so I didn't think it was a dairy thing, and it may not have been, but in the two weeks that we've been dairy free it hasn't happened once! I think he may be gaining better too. Poor guy had to have blood taken yesterday (for cbc because he had occult blood in his poop) but didn't cry. He's such a happy baby.

we had some pics taken at 10 weeks for christmas gifts for the grandparents.. hopefully they go over well.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama*pisces* 
Have any of your babies' eyes changed color yet? I forget when that usually happens...we're thinking(hoping?) that her eyes are turning hazel like DH's, it seems that way sometimes but other times it's hard to tell.

Olivine's eyes are very blue, but that was to be expected because DH and I both have blue eyes.

Blue Eyes


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm here also!

And my little man has a horrible illness right now. He is all sorts of congested and is coughing up a storm. Poor guy can hardly sleep at all. I thought he was getting all the antibodies from my milk, but apparently not, because he finally caught it too. Sorrow.










And btw, Phoenix was born with greyish eyes and now they are brown.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hope the sick babes feel better soon! Tor has sniffles, which aren't that bad but every so often the post nasal drip makes him gag/vomit. Ick!

eyes- DH and I both have brown eyes... dd1 has blue eyes, dd2 has one brown eye and one eye that is part brown/part blue, and ds looks like he'll stay brown eyed. A friend of ours has deep dark brown eyes but they were blue till she was almst two! But normally the color at a year is the "final" color.

weather- we have snow snow snow!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay! I found you!

I have been thinking of you all lately and it's so god to see our little ones!







:

The twins are doing well. Poppy was in the hospital for testing as I believe I mentioned but she is doing well and gaining weight. She is the most smiley baby I have ever seen and our first to suck her thumb. Birdie is such a drama queen. When she isn't crying she is talking gibberish LOUDLY. It's so funny. Her presence must always be known. Stinker









Pictures...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=714437123
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...3&id=714437123

The blue-eyed fairer one is Birdie and the darker one is Poppy.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

My DD still has a cough, 2.5 weeks after she got the cold which started it. I hate to do it, because she's not at all sick other than the lingering cough, but will probably take her to the dr this week. This has been going on a long time . . .

DS1 had blue eyes until he was almost 2 (his passport says he has blue eyes!) but they are definitely hazel now. DS2 has blue eyes. Blue or Hazel are the choices for our kids - can't tell yet at all what color DD is going to be, but she's almost certainly going to be a blond little kid like DS2 given the invisibility of her eyebrows and eyelashes.

I don't know how much she weighs right now, and she's still in mostly 3-6 month clothes - but she's bigger than my boys were for sure. Today she's wearing an outfit I know DS2 wore at 7.5 months or so (because he walked at 7.5 months and I remember him wearing this outfit and walking around!)


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

So far no colds/sniffles here









We can't tell what Cavan's eye color is going to be... some days they look green/blue and some days they look hazel. My eyes are green and my husbands eyes are golden colored.

Cavan is almost 16 weeks, about 14lbs and wearing 0-3 still for the most part.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
So far no colds/sniffles here









We can't tell what Cavan's eye color is going to be... some days they look green/blue and some days they look hazel. My eyes are green and my husbands eyes are golden colored.

Cavan is almost 16 weeks, about 14lbs and wearing 0-3 still for the most part.

Wow, gorgeous eyes on Cavan!









Ds has had a cold for the past three days...it was really only bad for two and I thought DD would be in the clear since he's done a pretty good job of keeping his distance....but yesterday she developed a little cough, and this morning(at 6:30!) she started doing the cough/almost choking on phlem/spitting up thing. It's happened 3 or 4 times today, and now her little nose is running like a faucetand her eyes are all red and puffy.







I'm not one to run to the doctor but I'm concerned about the serious amount of phlem she has in her little lungs.







I guess I'll see how she is tomorrow...I'm probably in for a long night.....


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just curious if anyones babe is on a sleep scedule?
And how many hours of sleep does baby need at thie age night and day? I make sure my toddler sleeps atleast 12 hours but I thought baby needs more, right?
And is one 4 hour nap as good as 2, 2 hour naps during the day?

I thought we were on a good scedule, but thanksgiving has really messed things up and now Jules wants to stay awake till midnight. We are invited to family again for Christmas, but I am seriously considering not attending becuse of the mess in scedules. My family gatherings just run too late and I am just not well agusted yet with babe and a real scedule. Anyone elses/babies lives different from the holidays?


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Just curious if anyones babe is on a sleep scedule?
And how many hours of sleep does baby need at thie age night and day? I make sure my toddler sleeps atleast 12 hours but I thought baby needs more, right?
And is one 4 hour nap as good as 2, 2 hour naps during the day?

I thought we were on a good scedule, but thanksgiving has really messed things up and now Jules wants to stay awake till midnight. We are invited to family again for Christmas, but I am seriously considering not attending becuse of the mess in scedules. My family gatherings just run too late and I am just not well agusted yet with babe and a real scedule. Anyone elses/babies lives different from the holidays?

I've been wondering about our sleep patterns too. Adelaide is perfectly happy to stay up until 11, then sleep till 10 (waking up to nurse), and then do whatever naps she wants until 11 again. But if we put her down to sleep around 8, she'll sleep till 10 and sleep the same amount during the day with happier awake times.

But getting her to go down at 8 and STAY down is hard! And she's so happy to go down at 11!. So we're choosing between happy day and rough night, or rougher day and happy night.

Lucky for us the rough days aren't really too bad.

I'm loving all these pictures! It's hard to imagine that 6 months ago we were sitting around dreaming about these babies.

I have no idea what Addie weighs, but I'll be weighing her this week. DH guess over 14. All I know is that she's one TALLLL glass of water and that's keeping her in 6-9 month clothes. From one to two months she grew 3 inches (!!!!) so I'm really excited to see how tall she is at her 4 month appt.

My little giant


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Just curious if anyones babe is on a sleep scedule?
And how many hours of sleep does baby need at thie age night and day? I make sure my toddler sleeps atleast 12 hours but I thought baby needs more, right?
And is one 4 hour nap as good as 2, 2 hour naps during the day?

I thought we were on a good scedule, but thanksgiving has really messed things up and now Jules wants to stay awake till midnight. We are invited to family again for Christmas, but I am seriously considering not attending becuse of the mess in scedules. My family gatherings just run too late and I am just not well agusted yet with babe and a real scedule. Anyone elses/babies lives different from the holidays?

I was wondering about the whole baby sleep schedule thing the other day too....according to The No Cry Sleep Solution by Elizabeth Pantley, babies go down to 2 regular naps a day somewhere around 6 months, and IME this is when you can expect a more consistent "going down" time at night. Not to say they still won't wake up a bunch of times, but at least they will have a regular bed time.









Of course, not all babies are exactly alike, so take this with a grain of salt. But that's a really good book, you should check it out.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Just curious if anyones babe is on a sleep scedule?
And how many hours of sleep does baby need at thie age night and day? I make sure my toddler sleeps atleast 12 hours but I thought baby needs more, right?
And is one 4 hour nap as good as 2, 2 hour naps during the day?

I thought we were on a good scedule, but thanksgiving has really messed things up and now Jules wants to stay awake till midnight. We are invited to family again for Christmas, but I am seriously considering not attending becuse of the mess in scedules. My family gatherings just run too late and I am just not well agusted yet with babe and a real scedule. Anyone elses/babies lives different from the holidays?

Olivine did get a little thrown off during Thanksgiving.. She'll stay awake most of the day if new or interesting things are going on. However, that just means that she falls asleep by 7:00 or does extra sleeping the next day. She fell right back into her normal schedule when we got home.

She's almost 4mo and still takes 3-4 naps a day. It's pretty consistent, but she's easily disturbed if we're running errands or I move her. She doesn't want to miss anything and will often go 5-6 hours without eating if there's something more interesting to see!

8:00am - wake up

10:00am - 45 minute nap

12:00pm - 2-3 hour nap

5:00 - 45 minute nap

8:00pm - bed time


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
It's pretty consistent, but she's easily disturbed if we're running errands or I move her. She doesn't want to miss anything and will often go 5-6 hours without eating if there's something more interesting to see!

8:00am - wake up

10:00am - 45 minute nap

12:00pm - 2-3 hour nap

5:00 - 45 minute nap

8:00pm - bed time

I sure like your scedule
8 am - wake up
11 am - nap for 4 hours
6 pm - nap till 8 pm, what a mistake
then he is awake till midnight or 10 if I am lucky


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

My little nugget has been on a bit of a sleep schedule for the past month. It started because he was getting really fussy at times, and I didn't know why. I figured babies would nap when they were tired... (I'm new to this... haha). Apparently, that isn't always the case. Once I really started watching him, I noticed that he would start yawning, rubbing his eyes or kind of jibber jabber with a whiny undertone when he was just starting to get tired. That is when I grab him and rock him or walk around with him until he goes down. It usually takes anywhere from 5-30 minutes depending on how stimulated he is. However, for whatever reason, he only naps for exactly 40 minutes. Maybe 43 minutes sometimes. I do swaddle him for naps because he is still a "flailing arm monster"!!! SO, I guess he gets about 5 or so mini-naps a day.

Also, I start putting him down for night at some time around 7pm. So, he is almost always asleep by 8pm.

I have noticed the more tired he is the harder it is for him to go to sleep and this is why I watch him and I know he usually starts showing sleepy signals around an hour and fifteen minutes to an hour and a half.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I sure like your scedule
8 am - wake up
11 am - nap for 4 hours
6 pm - nap till 8 pm, what a mistake
then he is awake till midnight or 10 if I am lucky

Thanks, luckily she just fell into this on her own. Until she was 2mo she would stay up until 10:30 every night. I started making it dark around 8:00pm when my son goes down and she slowly moved her bedtime earlier. It sounds like you might be able to keep you lo awake an hour or two longer at night, skip the night nap and go to sleep earlier. You just have to work on changing the schedule slowly (by 10-15 per day).


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Jonah doesn't have a regular schedule, but goes down for 2-4 naps a day that can last 30 minutes to 2 hours in length! The 2 hour naps usually happen only when I'm home. DH has a heck of a time with his naps during the week when I'm at work. We get him down for bed between 8 and 10, unless he goes down for a long nap prior to that which rolls into bedtime. He'll sleep for 3-4 hours on the first stretch, then he's up every 1-2 hours to eat all night long (which isn't so bad since we cosleep and side-lie nurse).


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is Finnian's schedule

5am wake to nurse, then back to sleep
9am wake
9:30 nurse
10:30 down for nap
11:30 wake from nap
1pm nurse
1:30 down for nap
4:30 wake from nap
5pm nurse
7pm nurse
8:30pm bedtime
10pm wake to top up and right back to sleep


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is a picture I took today of Jackson. We have been travelling alot so our routine is out the window. Hopefully when we get home we can get back to some sort of normal.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...d=369390910304


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Love all the pics! I haven't checked in here for a while, so I feel out of touch...

We have a very loose schedule still. Santiago is still sleeping right now and it's almost 10 am... We are pretty active so it tends to interfere with a "schedule" sometimes. Even though I try not to. Like we had mass last night so both boys got to bed late.

So I'd say he ususally wakes up around 9
Nap 10 or 10:30 usually for 45 min
Around 12 or 12:30 he naps again for most of the afternoon, maybe til 4 or 4:30 with at least one diaper change and nursing session somewhere in there.
Then around 6:30 or 7:00 he takes another 45 min. nap...but occasionally this becomes bedtime. The lines there are kind of blurred right now and he still has trouble with settling down at bedtime.

He still nurses every 2.5 to 3 hours around the clock. He was giving us some longer stretches at night, but I think he's starting to teeth now and I think that's bothering him some.

I weighed him yesterday: 17lb8oz. Holy cow! Kid is huge! He'll be 4 mo. on Thurs.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama*pisces* 
Ok, pictures. Prepare to laugh, this girl is so expressive, and I've managed to get some pretty good shots.









Copying her papa:
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/01.jpg
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j117/Mia_276/02.jpg

tummy time:
Night before she rolled over for the first time
Puppy rattle!

With her big bro - she adores him







:
laughing at him
showing her his laptop
ignore the dirty shirt
typical scenario


Mia, I can't believe all the faces she makes!! I just love her. She is so cute. You get some good pics!


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama*pisces* 
I meant to include this one too.









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...6/pointing.jpg

LOL!!! Amazing picture!


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wish Asia had more of a schedule like some of your babes on here have.. hers is so sporadic. She can take anywhere from just one long nap a day to a few short naps, never at the same time each day. She hardly ever naps! It's so hard to get anything done! She does sleep from 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. every night now though.. so at least I'm getting adequate sleep now.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Olivine's eyes are very blue, but that was to be expected because DH and I both have blue eyes.

Blue Eyes

Her eyes are so pretty! Asia's eyes have been this kind of grey-blue color since she was born.. and I was excited because I thought she was going to have blue eyes like me. But I can see now they are starting to turn brown in the middle.. so pretty sure they're going to be brown like her daddys. Thats really going to throw me off since I am so used to them being this blue-grey color!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lacrymosa* 
Mia, I can't believe all the faces she makes!! I just love her. She is so cute. You get some good pics!









Thanks. I think she gets all her expressions from watching her big brother, who as you can see is a regular clown.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

At this age (DS2's 4 months) we're still all but schedule free. I think DS1 picked up a schedule of sorts around 6-9 monts... but right now DS2 just goes with the flow. Most nights he's out by 9ish, bu others (like tonight) he's still awake and nursing till 10 or even 11


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Because baby laughter is so darn cute..

CLICK


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Because baby laughter is so darn cute..

CLICK

haha so cute


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Because baby laughter is so darn cute..

CLICK

Cute!
I also saw your other video of her in a baby tub. She stays so well in it. What kind of tub is it?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Cute!
I also saw your other video of her in a baby tub. She stays so well in it. What kind of tub is it?

It's a prince lionheart washpod. It was a little hard to maneuver for the first month or so, but now it's great. She loves it.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We have a washpod too and Tor loves it!

pics- I'm loving all the pictures!









schedule- there is no schedule, only Xul.







Seriously, we all have to be out of the house at 8:30am to get dd1 to school. And we generally start the bath/jammie/teeth/bed/story routine around 7pm. Everything else is organic.

Of course, the blizzard closed the schools today so we're a bit more organic than normal!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
We have a washpod too and Tor loves it!

pics- I'm loving all the pictures!









schedule- there is no schedule, only Xul.







Seriously, we all have to be out of the house at 8:30am to get dd1 to school. And we generally start the bath/jammie/teeth/bed/story routine around 7pm. *Everything else is organic.*
Of course, the blizzard closed the schools today so we're a bit more organic than normal!











I wish "everything" else was organic around here. At least more of our food....


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Jonah is four months old, weighs 18 pounds, and measures 27 inches!!! He is going to grow out of his car seat shortly, and we will have to charge the one I wanted in the first place (I just knew he was going to be a big baby, but my BIL gifted a car seat/stroller to us without checking our registry). In sad news, I just got laid off, and my husband (laid off in July) still hasn't found work either. I have two interviews already, though they pay much less







Send some positive interview vibes my way please!!!!!!!!

Four month random pics:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4172553254

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

I would attach pictures or make a link but I'm a total luddite so maybe next month if I get time to learn how to do such things.







Marcus just went to the dr yesterday and is 16.5 lbs and 26 1/2 inches. He is well into 6-9 clothes and is quickly moving into 9-12. Our schedule is something like this:

7:30 wake-up for the day
8:30 nurse
10-12 a one hour nap sometime in this period
12 nurse
1-3 a one hour nap sometime in this period
3:30 nurse
4:00-7 sometimes he takes a cat nap of 30 mins or so in this period
7 nurse
9 bed
3:30 wake-up/diaper change/nurse
7:30 wake-up

The waking up once at night to nurse is a new thing he started this week. I'm kind of concerned that it's going to affect my supply during the day...any thoughts? We co-sleep so it's available to him during the night he just doesn't want it.

Also, speaking of tubs, we have a shallow baby tub with a sloped foam center (make sense?). Marcus seems to be getting too big for it. What do I move him into?


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
We have a washpod too and Tor loves it!


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Isaac's schedule goes something like this:

7am: I get out of bed to wake up with the girls and plop him into the swing. He usually sleeps until 9 or 9:30.
9:30 wake and nurse
11ish nurse to top off and back down to nap in swing
12ish up for 2 hours or so, nursing whenever
2-4 nap
4-6 up, nursing whenever
6-630ish short cat nap
Doesn't like to nurse much during the evening...8:30 or 9 to bed with me or nursed and down in swing until about 11 when he comes into bed with me and nurses off and on through the night.

















This works for us, but I know he'll be out of the swing soon. I really utilize that thing right now! We homeschool and my hubby works out of town 95% of the time right now (won't see him until the 23rd), so I rush to get the 3 Rs done early in the day just in case Isaac becomes more needy as the afternoon progresses.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Cavan takes three 1 1/2 to 2 hour naps a day. One at 10am, another at 1pm and then another around 4 pm. Bedtime is at 9pm and he usually wakes up twice to nurse/diaper change during the night and is up by 7am.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you and your dh Sunshyn. So many people looking for work... hang in there!

tubs- well, with the washpod thing I think the kiddo can just stay in it till they literally don't fit. With dd1 and dd2 though we had those baby baths (like you're describing)... whith dd1 we had a bath tub so we got an inflatable toddler tub. It was at Target and was essentially an inflatable "raft" (shapped like a bright yellow duck







) that fit inside the regular tub. With dd2, we had moved to our current home which only has a shower so when she outgrew the baby tub we bought a plastic "bin" that was designed for stacking (so one side was lower than the other) and we sat her in that. As soon as the girls could stand we started introducing showers though and now (at 2yo and 4yo) they always shower. We call it "playing in the rain".


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah . . . DS1 is playing a computer game which he was obsessed with during my first trimester pg w/DD. Makes me nauseus (sp?) just to listen to it









DD is FINALLY getting over a cough from a cold she caught almost a month ago.

DS2 is waiting for his daddy to do something fun with him. DH is cleaning up.

I am supposed to be working. Which I don't feel like doing. But, I am grateful that I have work!

I finished my holiday shopping last night - almost entirely on-line. I cannot imagine trying to shop in person right now!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's Olivine in her Washpod at exactly 4 months old.. She was having so much fun splashing, she pretty much soaked the whole bathroom, ha ha.. It says that it's for 0-6mo, but I think that we'll keep using it until she can pull herself to a stand or tries to climb out. It works so well and is a lot safer than trying to bath her in the big tub.

Bathtime!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright ladies, I want/need your opinions on how bloody likely it is that I'm freaking pregnant again. I'm hoping not as it would just totally throw us out of whack, but if I am, we'll deal with it... anyhow. This is whats happend:

I got my period (or what really, really, *seemed* like a period at exactly 8wks pp (like, practicly to the hour...). We have *not* had unprotected sex - always with a condom. But its now been 10wks since that "period" and nothing. I know I need to go get a pregnancy test, but I keep forgetting to stop by while I'm in town and I can *NOT* do it w/ DH as he would freak at even the mearest mention that I *might* be pregnant... as would my dad. We've agreed we're done, though DH hasn't gotten around to getting a vasectomy just yet. But, like I said, we've been super good about condom use, and haven't noticed any breaks... but yeah. What do you think is going on? Am I pregnant? If not, whats up with my cycle (or lack there of)... was that a "fake" period (for lack of a better word) at 8wks??

I don't *feel* pregnant. Mostly. Occasionally I feel a bit naseous for no good reason, but there typically very short bouts of nacusiousness (like less than 5 minutes)... not that that means anything w/ me and pregnancy mind you. I never did have morning sickness w/ either of my boys, so what do I know... Ugh. I'm just so freaking worried. I do *NOT* want another baby, not right now!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd probably vote for "false period" at 8 weeks... over in Birth & Beyond there are often threads with bleeding around 8 weeks then nothing for a few months. So it seems to happen to many people.... possibly because of hormone shifts, or a babe sleeping in longer chunks, or a re-surge of lochia make it look like a period?

But, my dd2's ddc included a mama who was pregnant again at her 6 week pp visit. And although I adore ds with all my heart, he is here despite a condom and charting to avoid. So it can happen. Maybe put a reminder to buy a test/visit a clinic in your wallet or on your key ring or someplace you'd see it when you're in town?

~~~~~~~~~~~~
We went into town today to watch the "santa drop"... the SWAT team dresses up as elves, reindeer, and santa and rappels down a building on the pedestrian mall. This was our 5th time. Santa did have a small "oops"... his boot got stuck in the garlanding on the building and when he kicked off to free his foot he swung round and banged his shoulder/head on the building wall. Oh, and an elf almost went through a window. As the performer next to us pointed out, there could have been a real youtube video moment if santa (or the elf) had messed up a bit more.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I'd probably vote for "false period" at 8 weeks...

This. I also had bleeding at eight weeks, on and off for the next couple of weeks in fact, but nothing since then.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I'd probably vote for "false period" at 8 weeks...


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Here's Olivine in her Washpod at exactly 4 months old.. She was having so much fun splashing, she pretty much soaked the whole bathroom, ha ha.. It says that it's for 0-6mo, but I think that we'll keep using it until she can pull herself to a stand or tries to climb out. It works so well and is a lot safer than trying to bath her in the big tub.

Bathtime!

Adorable!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Here's Olivine in her Washpod at exactly 4 months old.. She was having so much fun splashing, she pretty much soaked the whole bathroom, ha ha.. It says that it's for 0-6mo, but I think that we'll keep using it until she can pull herself to a stand or tries to climb out. It works so well and is a lot safer than trying to bath her in the big tub.

Bathtime!

that is the cutest video ever!!!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

OMG that bath time video is so cute. She is such an adorable little baby!

Here is little miss Abigail on Thanksgiving:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4161890288

We have a bit of a schedule here because DS1 is in school and our day revolves around pick up and drop off. Abigail still naps a LOT. She's such a good sleeper and will sleep anywhere. She's recently found her thumb and sucks it to get herself to sleep. I honestly don't know where this kid came from because the two boys would NOT get to sleep without nursing despite my best efforts and they'd never sleep alone. Abby will sleep anywhere and never falls asleep nursing, only with her thumb. She wakes up once or twice at night to nurse then goes right back to sleep without any help. I always thought that babies this easy must have been ferberized beyond belief but they do exist!


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Abigail is so cute!!!

Has anyone with pets felt an incredible shift of priorities after your first baby? I feel like I haven't given my dogs and cat enough love the last few months. This is magnified by the fact that my boxer dog Anya was just diagnosed with cancer. I feel bad that I haven't cuddled her as much. She had to stop joining us on the couch/bed because of the baby (she's just too goofy/heavy and might step on him). I need to find a balance between the baby, everything else going on with my life, and still have time to give love to my pets and give this doggy the best last months ever. Now that Jonah is bigger and sturdier, I think I can safely take him along to the dog park. I'm so sad that he won't get to know Anya-dog or even remember her. I always pictured him growing up with her


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I had a bizarre dream last night that I was 12 weeks pregnant (NOT . . . that would require the opportunity to DTD







) But I, too, vote for false period and getting a test to reassure yourself.

Pets: we had a beloved dog when DS1 was born. When he was 6 weeks old, she went out by herself and was killed by a car. Although the whole story is a bit complicated, both DH and I felt both that it was our fault - AND that in some way, that night there was something evil nearby and that she was in some way protecting us - not logical, but how we felt. I am still sad that she didn't live to be part of our new family.

We have a dog now, got him when DS2 was 1 yo, but I've never liked him as much as our dog who died, and I feel guilty about that . . . sigh. I'm sorry your dog is ill, Sunshynbaby.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
Abigail is so cute!!!

Has anyone with pets felt an incredible shift of priorities after your first baby? I feel like I haven't given my dogs and cat enough love the last few months. This is magnified by the fact that my boxer dog Anya was just diagnosed with cancer. I feel bad that I haven't cuddled her as much. She had to stop joining us on the couch/bed because of the baby (she's just too goofy/heavy and might step on him). I need to find a balance between the baby, everything else going on with my life, and still have time to give love to my pets and give this doggy the best last months ever. Now that Jonah is bigger and sturdier, I think I can safely take him along to the dog park. I'm so sad that he won't get to know Anya-dog or even remember her. I always pictured him growing up with her









Aww, Sunshyn, I am so sorry to hear about your doggy Anya. I have a boxer, too and I feel they are extra special in the dog world. I know what you mean about feeling about them growing up together, I can already tell that my son and dog are going to be best friends.
I, too, feel bad for my animals since the baby has arrived. On one hand, I am home all the time now, but on the other, they get less exercise and attention now







It's something that we are always working on. I went to Petco for the first time without my dog a couple of weeks ago. It was just too much to take her and manage the baby. I honestly felt like I was cheating on her. Hopefully, one day we will find the happy medium.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's Cedar at Hanukkah. She's still a little bean...just over 9 lbs.










__
https://flic.kr/p/4187991383


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Abraisme, Where on earth did you get that little bath pod thingie? I've never seen anything like it, but that video is totally adorable and it looks really cool. Not that I need more stuff to spend money on, but hey. I'm curious!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Abraisme, Where on earth did you get that little bath pod thingie? I've never seen anything like it, but that video is totally adorable and it looks really cool. Not that I need more stuff to spend money on, but hey. I'm curious!

It's a Washpod. I got mine on Ebay, but they are for sale many places online.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Abra, that video is so adorable!







Now I kinda want to get a washpod...but probably not worth it since the reviews say they typically outgrow it by 6 months. Ah well.


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

Those Washpods look awesome mamas! And I really love looking at everyone's gorgeous babes!

Solomon is doing really well. He weighs 17 and half pounds! We are planning a cross country trip for the holidays and I am a little nervous about the 4 hour plane ride with him, anyone BTDT or have some tips?

Here are some photos of Sol... let me know if they work!

one
two
three


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedenverduo* 
Those Washpods look awesome mamas! And I really love looking at everyone's gorgeous babes!

Solomon is doing really well. He weighs 17 and half pounds! We are planning a cross country trip for the holidays and I am a little nervous about the 4 hour plane ride with him, anyone BTDT or have some tips?

Here are some photos of Sol... let me know if they work!

one
two
three

Yup the pics work and they are great! He has amazing eyes!

For traveling, I always nurse on take-off and landing when possible, as it helps reduce pressure on the ears. When we traveled before, and my ds had a stuffy nose, the doctor actually recommended to give him benedryl, again to help keep the pressure down and help him rest. I don't remember the age, though, and don't prefer to medicate unless I need to. We have a combo stroller/carseat thingie that I bought at a garage sale that has been very helpful. This year we'll be traveling with two, so I will definately use my wrap for my little one, and probably put my big boy int he stroller.


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! It's nice to see this thread going. We're doing pretty good, I went back to work a few weeks ago and it's been a bit of an adjustment. Silas isn't interested in taking a bottle very often. Great for me b/c dh brings him by often (and who wants to pump) but hard on dh to load up 2 kids into the car multiple times daily.


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
OMG that bath time video is so cute. She is such an adorable little baby!

Here is little miss Abigail on Thanksgiving:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4161890288

We have a bit of a schedule here because DS1 is in school and our day revolves around pick up and drop off. Abigail still naps a LOT. She's such a good sleeper and will sleep anywhere. She's recently found her thumb and sucks it to get herself to sleep. I honestly don't know where this kid came from because the two boys would NOT get to sleep without nursing despite my best efforts and they'd never sleep alone. Abby will sleep anywhere and never falls asleep nursing, only with her thumb. She wakes up once or twice at night to nurse then goes right back to sleep without any help. I always thought that babies this easy must have been ferberized beyond belief but they do exist!


That dress is precious! Adorable, for sure!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm here too. This was my ddc eventhough dd2 decided to come in Sept. Hope everyone is well and is enjoying the holiday season. We had our first snowfall that stayed today. Only a dusting but dd1 was so excited. DD2 is getting so big. It seems to go even faster this time. She already rolls over and seems so much older. She squeals alot too. So cute! She seems to still eat frequently at night 3-4 times, but the sir here is really dry and we need to get a humidifier. Could be that or could just be her needs. Luckily we co sleep so I don't have to get up to feed her.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man! Just an update:

I can't believe how much Asia has started talking these past few days! Yesterday my sister and I went to my moms house to help her decorate because my dad is out of town and she didn't want to do it alone, my sister in law and brother ended up showing up as well, I don't think we got ANYTHING done! We all just sat and watched Asia as she bounced around in her bouncer talking loudly for two hours straight! It's so cute I really can't believe it. She is growing so much, she's 5 months and 3 days old today









Aside from that, I think I'm going to wait until 6 months to start solids. John wants to start right now and he wants to start RICE CEREAL, but I convinced him otherwise









I hope all you ladies have the most wonderful Christmas with your new babes!! I definitely think of you as my MDC family and you're all amazing, I hope we stay in touch as long as possible!

Best wishes, have a fun next couple of weeks!

<3 lacrymosa


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Here's Cedar at Hanukkah. She's still a little bean...just over 9 lbs.










__
https://flic.kr/p/4187991383

Aww what a little doll she is!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedenverduo* 
one
two
three

He is so cute!! Love the last one!

Cavan had his 4 month appointment yesterday. He's 12 lbs 12 oz and 24.5 inches long. He is scooting around so much he fell off the bed two days ago. I almost had heart failure but luckily our platform bed is only 5 or 6 inches off the ground.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Two cute things Jonah did yesterday:

- He fell asleep nursing in the morning and started giggling (real deep chuckles) in his sleep. It was the cutest thing ever.

- He reached out to touch the cat. DH moved him so he could reach her and he started grabbing at her fur. She liked it until he got a good grip on her skin, and then she ran away. That's the first time he wanted to touch one of the pets on his own.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Aww what a little doll she is!










He is so cute!! Love the last one!

Cavan had his 4 month appointment yesterday. He's 12 lbs 12 oz and 24.5 inches long. He is scooting around so much he fell off the bed two days ago. I almost had heart failure but luckily our platform bed is only 5 or 6 inches off the ground.

Ooh, scary. I remember DS did that a few times....I think he was a little older though, like 8 months...and I definitely almost had heart failure! Glad you have a platform bed!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Cavan had his 4 month appointment yesterday. He's 12 lbs 12 oz and 24.5 inches long. He is scooting around so much he fell off the bed two days ago. I almost had heart failure but luckily our platform bed is only 5 or 6 inches off the ground.

Exactly why my mattress in on the floor.
I would lov it if my mattress in up more, but I may only go up no more than 6 inches too. Now getting dh to build me one...


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules has been so cranky lately. Recentlty we have been going through some aggressive treatments for lyme disease (Jules and I since we both have it.) I feel awful, so I can only imagine how he feels. He is covered with rashes and hardly wants to nurse. I sometimes think about switching to formula which I said I would never do. I just feel like I need a moment of relief.


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

bluebird - don't know much about what you must be going thru and wanted to offer some









something that brightened my day a little: this video. It is cuter if you've seen Beyonce's "single ladies" video. Oh how I love my sling at this age!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Heyla all!

weather- we're in the single digits here with lots of snow. I got a wonderful new coat for my bday but it isn't big enough to button over the ergo so I'm doing a lot of layers.









washpod- ours was a gift (







to you!) and while i'd seen them before they seemed like a waste of money. But it rocks! Tor adores it, we don't have a tub and the small size of the washpod is perfect for the shower stall, and it doesn't use much water. Tor doesn't really sit and splash though... he likes to launch himself up like a little frog! So you have to keep a hand on him the whole time while he practices standing in the bath.

Tor- just hit 20lbs!







My arms are getting a real workout. The girls have a tummy bug (I had it a few days ago) and I'm worried he'll get it too. So I'm being a stickler for hand washing and I'm hoping he stays healthy. We celebrate solstice (the 21st) and I'd hate for us to be sick on his first solstice!

Also... one of DH's aunts wasn't feeling well and went to the hospital. Once there they found her blood sugar was totally off (she is diabetic), she has massive infections in her legs, and she had a "silent" heart attack! This was a few days ago and they are hoping to have her stable and home for christmas and then do heart surgery in the new year. So we've been really worried (she is still in hospital) and we got a call two nights ago saying the one of DH's other aunts (on his father's side) had just passed.







So we will be driving 5-6 hours to the funeral on the 22nd, sharing a memorial meal, and driving back. Which is another reason to hope for health since tummy bug + car trip = ick.

We need to go shopping today for clothing to wear at the service... which means we have to go to the mall. During the final holiday rush. With a sick 4yo. Today is gonna be tough.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

SNOW SNOW SNOW! We are so excited to be getting a real, big snowstorm here (very unusual for December). And DH & I both get an unexpected day off (unfortunately, we also don't get paid, but oh, well.)

DD is also talking a lot. Don't know how much she weighs, but she's obviously growing well since her clothes seem to be getting smaller







: She's developing her small motor hand-eye skilz, just in time for the baby gym & rattle we're giving her for Christmas.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine is no where near pulling up to a stand in her washpod. However, she can sit unassitated for quite a while (she's just over 4mo). It's strange because she can't really doing anything else in the gross motor skills department. She's also talking up a storm, we're getting ma, ba, ahhh, ohhh, and neh sounds. Last she's also working on her fine motor skills, she's getting good with grabbing and holding her toys.

I've been trying to get her used to taking a bottle (busy holiday/wedding schedule), but so far she just chews on it. She doesn't seem opposed to it, but also doesn't suck on it. I have the special bottle that looks like a breast. Any ideas for getting her to suck? I've been putting fresh breastmilk in it, so it's the right temp. If she doesn't take it, it's not the end of the world. I can bring her with me, but I thought it might be nice if I could have a couple of hours with the ladies before my sister's wedding.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

You might try having someone else give the bottle while you are out of the room/house. Some babies won't take a bottle if you are right there with the real thing.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Exactly why my mattress in on the floor.
I would lov it if my mattress in up more, but I may only go up no more than 6 inches too. Now getting dh to build me one...

I measured it today. It's 5 inches off the floor which is perfect for us. I love our platform bed. When we bought it almost 2 years ago we had cosleeping in mind. We had originally planned on building one but we got this one at such a discount we decided to buy instead. There are lots of great plans online. Tell your DH they are really easy to build. Ours is slatted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
She's also talking up a storm, we're getting ma, ba, ahhh, ohhh, and neh sounds.

Awww







she's a cutiepie. Hope she gets comfortable taking a bottle for you... it has been so great leaving Cavan occasionally with family while Brent and I get alone time.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine sitting up at 4 months

This was taken almost a week ago, she gets better at it everyday. Of course she can't get herself into a sitting position, but she can hold it!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Olivine sitting up at 4 months

This was taken almost a week ago, she gets better at it everyday. Of course she can't get herself into a sitting position, but she can hold it!

Wow! Sitting up. Jules falls over every time. But during tummy time, he gets all over the floor.

So I saw your other youtube videos, and my dh and I couldn't stop taughing at the video of your son learning the planets.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Wow! Sitting up. Jules falls over every time. But during tummy time, he gets all over the floor.

So I saw your other youtube videos, and my dh and I couldn't stop taughing at the video of your son learning the planets.









Thanks, I couldn't believe that I was able to get that on video. We were all laughing so hard (yet trying not to) that I almost forgot to get the camera out and catch it.. For all of you that want to laugh.. CLICK


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Thanks, I couldn't believe that I was able to get that on video. We were all laughing so hard (yet trying not to) that I almost forgot to get the camera out and catch it.. For all of you that want to laugh.. CLICK

That was really funny! And what a strong girl you have sitting up all by herself!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Here's Olivine in her Washpod at exactly 4 months old.. She was having so much fun splashing, she pretty much soaked the whole bathroom, ha ha.. It says that it's for 0-6mo, but I think that we'll keep using it until she can pull herself to a stand or tries to climb out. It works so well and is a lot safer than trying to bath her in the big tub.

Bathtime!

That was sweet. i need to get one of those!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Revenge of the tummy bug.







So far ds and dd2 are immune, but DH, dd1, and I are....well... a mess may be generous. It's one of those "sit on the toilet with a bucket" type deals and dd1 usually misses one end of the other.

I am sooooooo sick. And today is Solstice (major holiday in our faith). So dh and I swapped the lead in terms of gift opening... one parent in bathroom, one in living room.

Tor really loves his gifts, but the super expensive vulli teether has to go back... the water in the "sterile ring" has little lumpy "floaters". One actually looks like a small bug! He loves the teether though, so I guess the exchange will be worth it,


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Soo.... DH complains that our LO won't take longer naps during the day (usually just half an hour) while I'm at work. He also tells me that he holds DS for naps and _sometimes_ naps too. I was perplexed because on the weekend DS naps for 1-2 hours for me. This weekend DH was holding DS for a nap while I worked on the computer. DH started snoring really loud (he wears a cpap machine to bed so he doesn't snore at night), and let out a even louder snort that woke DS. DS almost started crying, but then decided to just be awake and woke up DH with his wiggling. Mystery solved


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

My little monkey's bottom two teeth cut through last week, and boy, are they cute!! He was a little fussier, but nothing to write home about. He is such a super trooper! Also, he saw his first carousel today and got all stiff-spasmy like babies do when they are over-stimming a bit... it was really cute.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
Soo.... DH complains that our LO won't take longer naps during the day (usually just half an hour) while I'm at work. He also tells me that he holds DS for naps and _sometimes_ naps too. I was perplexed because on the weekend DS naps for 1-2 hours for me. This weekend DH was holding DS for a nap while I worked on the computer. DH started snoring really loud (he wears a cpap machine to bed so he doesn't snore at night), and let out a even louder snort that woke DS. DS almost started crying, but then decided to just be awake and woke up DH with his wiggling. Mystery solved


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
Soo.... DH complains that our LO won't take longer naps during the day (usually just half an hour) while I'm at work. He also tells me that he holds DS for naps and _sometimes_ naps too. I was perplexed because on the weekend DS naps for 1-2 hours for me. This weekend DH was holding DS for a nap while I worked on the computer. DH started snoring really loud (he wears a cpap machine to bed so he doesn't snore at night), and let out a even louder snort that woke DS. DS almost started crying, but then decided to just be awake and woke up DH with his wiggling. Mystery solved









dh has woken ds in the night by snoring! funny looking back but in the moment I was seriously angry


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been soooo out of the loop! I just caught up on our thread and have enjoyed reading about everyone's happenings.

All of the pictures of your babies are just so darn adorable. Maybe someday I'll get something up of my kiddos...or figure out how to link to Facebook.

To those of you going through tuff times. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Life can really throw ringers at us and this is not an easy time of year to deal.

Hopefully I will be able to chime in more often!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
Soo.... DH complains that our LO won't take longer naps during the day (usually just half an hour) while I'm at work. He also tells me that he holds DS for naps and _sometimes_ naps too. I was perplexed because on the weekend DS naps for 1-2 hours for me. This weekend DH was holding DS for a nap while I worked on the computer. DH started snoring really loud (he wears a cpap machine to bed so he doesn't snore at night), and let out a even louder snort that woke DS. DS almost started crying, but then decided to just be awake and woke up DH with his wiggling. Mystery solved

















Love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
My little monkey's bottom two teeth cut through last week, and boy, are they cute!! He was a little fussier, but nothing to write home about. He is such a super trooper! Also, he saw his first carousel today and got all stiff-spasmy like babies do when they are over-stimming a bit... it was really cute.

Teeth already!? I really think that my little guy is teething but I am not holding my breath, since my dd didn't get teeth till she was a year. Any pics?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Wombat, I'm sorry about your Solstice! I hope it's a short lived bug and you're all through it soon.

Teeth - DD is obviously working on it (drool, chew, drool, repeat!) but it usually takes my babies a while.

Slimkins, DD has been doing that "overstim" shaking a lot lately - it's very cute! She is overwhelmed by all the things she wants to grab and then when she has grabbed something, by putting it in her mouth . . . I think we got her perfect gifts for the holidays.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 







Love it!

Teeth already!? I really think that my little guy is teething but I am not holding my breath, since my dd didn't get teeth till she was a year. Any pics?

Ok, here is a couple. Not the easiest pic to take, but you get the idea....









one
two
three

he must take after his daddy, because I still actually have a baby tooth. I'm sure mine didn't come in this early


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We're feeling a bit better today, at least the toast and advil is staying down!

Those teeth are adorable! DD1 had her first tooth at 4 months but dd2 didn't have teeth till almost a year. I can tell ds is teething but don't know which sib he'll take after more.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
Ok, here is a couple. Not the easiest pic to take, but you get the idea....









one
two
three

he must take after his daddy, because I still actually have a baby tooth. I'm sure mine didn't come in this early









Cute!! I just want to pinch his cheeks!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Um . . . I'm mostly posting cause I want to see my new advertising signature again







.

But I'm glad you & yours are doing better, Wombat!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG I am going out of my mind. My baby has been fussing for like, a week straight, at least. I am so incredibly exhausted not to mention touched out. I feel like I have done nothing but soothe a fussy baby FOREVER not to mention the million and a half diapers and bottles. I really am on my last nerve and I'm starting to go crazy. I can't cook, clean, shower, hang out with my other kids I can't do anything but deal with this baby, the HIGHEST NEEDS BABY EVER. EVER!!!!!!!!!!1!!

*tears out hair*


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
OMG I am going out of my mind. My baby has been fussing for like, a week straight, at least. I am so incredibly exhausted not to mention touched out. I feel like I have done nothing but soothe a fussy baby FOREVER not to mention the million and a half diapers and bottles. I really am on my last nerve and I'm starting to go crazy. I can't cook, clean, shower, hang out with my other kids I can't do anything but deal with this baby, the HIGHEST NEEDS BABY EVER. EVER!!!!!!!!!!1!!

*tears out hair*

I know just what you are going through. I had to cut onoins out to get some peace, and then start giving my baby salt baths to calm him down. I have a homeopathic colic tincture that has also been a lifesaver. Still I don't remember my daughter being this hard.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys!

I haven't been posting much lately but I just skimmed all the posts to try to catch up.

Adelaide is growing like a weed and still the happiest baby on the planet. Very high needs, but very happy.

Last week we flew from Fairbanks, Alaska to Colorado Springs, Colorado. It was supposed to be about 17 hours, but ended up being much, much longer. The first two flights went *BEAUTIFULLY* and then I asked someone to direct me toward my next flight and I found out I had a ticket for a 'phantom flight'. They sold me a ticket to a flight that doesn't exist! The real flight (and what was printed on my boarding pass but NOT my itinerary) left 12 hours earlier! So after a whole big mess I ended up in a hotel for the night and finally made it to Colorado the next day. Adelaide was a real trooper and through the whole deal I only lost the fleece part of my kindercoat







and some pride.

I did have my first experience with a real creeper while nursing. That was fun. After finding out I was going to be staying in Minneapolis and NOT Colorado Springs, I found an empty gate to nurse Addie because I thought she could use some quiet time. I get set up, even have a cover (the kind with the boning so I can see her) and I look up and over my shoulder and there's some guy standing there staring! My jaw D R O P P E D and he scurried off before I collected myself enough to say anything.

My little giant is quickly growing out of her 3-6 month clothes, and all her 'from Santa' clothes are sized 6-9 months! Yay baby!

Gald to hear everyone's well, though I'm sorry about all the sickness!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I know just what you are going through. I had to cut onoins out to get some peace, and then start giving my baby salt baths to calm him down. I have a homeopathic colic tincture that has also been a lifesaver. Still I don't remember my daughter being this hard.

She's on formula and she's been tolerating it fine, so it's not dietary.

I discovered, however, that she's mildly constipated. Kaiser recommends juice/water, but she won't drink either. I'm thinking of adding extra water to 1 or 2 of her bottles a day to get her to take it? I'm kinda in the woods here because I've never FF before.

I also think she's teething. I bought her infant tylenol, and that seems to help a bit.

I've tried the colic tablets before, I don't know if that's what she needs but they're not expensive so it's probably worth a shot.

Feel better today now that DH is here too.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DD is officially scooting! Not far or for long - just like 1 or 2 feet at a time - she gets frustrated & asks to be picked up - but she can do it!

We gave her an IKEA wooden baby gym for the holidays - & she loves it!

Hope you are all well & having fun!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a nice holiday. I wasn't going to get Jules anything, but couldn't help it, and did. It was a local made wooden green car. He could really care less and was just so amazed with the wrapping paper. He loves wrapping paper.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sarah*, I am so sorry about your experience with the creepy lurker. That is one of the main reasons why I am always covered in public. I'd also hate for my husband to be around and have to witness a guy doing that. He is a really chill man, but I think he would lose his noodles!

Ryden will be 4 and half months (if I go by true weeks) on tuesday, and hasn't really started rolling over yet. When he is on his back, he will turn his head and look up and above himself and turn his body as if he is attempting it. He will also start pushing off with his legs to where he is kinda scooting on his back. That is as close as he gets. He does pretty good with tummy time, but it doesn't seem to have occurred to him yet to roll-over. Anyhoo, can't wait to see him accomplish it.

We also had some nice holidays. Hope everyone else did as well.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Sarah, I had a creepy experience on an airplane with a couple of guys staring. My husband was sitting right there and it must have taken some incredible self control for him to leave them alone! I just stared right back at them until they stopped.

We don't celebrate the holidays, but we get together with friends/family who do celebrate. Here are a few pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanted to say thanks to all the mamas who answered my questions at the start of the month. They were helpful, and I appreciated it!
We've sinced found out that our baby is delayed and might have some neuro issues or something from her rough start (pregnancy with the birthmom).
She's still with us, and is harder to place now that she isn't totally healthy. We've had a adoptive family back down when they heard about it.
And she's already very attached you know, so I hope they find someone soon for this little wonderful girl.

So, I have a question today too, how much does your babies weigh, and how long are they? (And how old.) Our Tiny is tiny, hence the "nickname", but I was just wondering how much smaller she is than other babies with normal development. Because I know it's a wide range of normal. (She's 19 weeks.)

And you all have such beautiful babies! I had to look at some of the pictures when I was here.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I wanted to say thanks to all the mamas who answered my questions at the start of the month. They were helpful, and I appreciated it!
We've sinced found out that our baby is delayed and might have some neuro issues or something from her rough start (pregnancy with the birthmom).
She's still with us, and is harder to place now that she isn't totally healthy. We've had a adoptive family back down when they heard about it.
And she's already very attached you know, so I hope they find someone soon for this little wonderful girl.

So, I have a question today too, how much does your babies weigh, and how long are they? (And how old.) Our Tiny is tiny, hence the "nickname", but I was just wondering how much smaller she is than other babies with normal development. Because I know it's a wide range of normal. (She's 19 weeks.)

And you all have such beautiful babies! I had to look at some of the pictures when I was here.









Jonah was 18 pounds and 27 inches at his four month check up, which put him at the top of the charts at 95th and 97th percentiles.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

*Sarah*... yikes! What a weirdo









*Sunshyn* Jonah is so cute







... he looks just like his daddy!

*Pixie* Cavan had his 4 month about a week and a half ago. He weighed 12 lbs 12 oz and was 24.5 inches long (my little string bean). You're definitely right about there being a wide range of normal.

He's scooting all over the place now and can roll from front to back and back to front.

We had such an awesome holiday. It was really exciting because this is the first Christmas in our new house. I went nuts and got the biggest tree I could find. Cavan had a blast trying to eat all his new toys but he liked the wrapping paper best of all.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We had an interesting holiday season... flu bug/tummy bug on Solstice, then mastitis for Christmas! I'm still recovering and very glad DH has this week off from work!

Other than the health stuff though the past week was nice... lots of family and friends, nice gifts, snuggles, and baby love.







Tor got a bunch of rattles, teethers, and toys with wheels along with the quilt I made him. The girls got tons of faux food, play cookware, and toys for their play kitchen. Plus a pogo stick type bouncer for dd1 and a bunch of bilibos for dd2 (suggested by her OT to help with her sensory integration therapy).

Let's see... Tor is at the "big" end of the bell curve, he's a bit over 20lbs and outgrowing his 9mo clothing now at 19 weeks. He has only rolled over a few times but he will scoot his way across the living room floor every time.







DD1 didn't really crawl (she crawled for about 3 days then started walking) but DD2 didn't walk till her first birthday so I wonder what ds is going to do.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Hope everyone is staying warm with all this crazy weather. We are supposed to get about 6 inches tonight.

A quick question for those mamas with PPAF. I have had mine since Jackson was 7 weeks old. It has been very regular and normal flow. This one is a doozie. It is worse that my lochia flow very clotty(sorry if TMI) and crampy. I am wondering if it is anything I need to worry about. Earlier today I was going through pads like crazy..but it seems to have tapered off a bit. Jackson has not changed his nursing frequency or anything like that. Any insight would be great.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey! I just found this thread--I never think to check this forum, and tonight I thought I'd check it out and here you guys were!

Fiona was 4 months on the 23rd. A few days prior to that, she weighed in at the doctor at 18 pounds 9 ounces







and 28.5 inches long.

She's been rolling for a few weeks, but she's just gotten quick about it in the past week or so, rolling to her stomach as soon as you lay her down (which is funny, because she sort of hates being on her stomach). Then, tonight, she rolled onto her stomach, saw a toy just out of reach (maybe 1-2 feet away) and scooted herself right over to it, like she's been doing it forever!

She's a wonderful, delicious baby and we're crazy for her, seriously.

If you just celebrated a holiday, did your little one receive any fun gifts? We were more focused on her older brother and sister, gift-wise, but Fiona received a few nice gifts as well (a few new things, a few handmade things, and quite a few things of her older brother or sister's that were wrapped up good-as-new for her







)

Glad to have found you guys!


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

Lisa: wow he is adorable!

Silas is 4 months and using our home scale I think he's about 19 pounds... at 3 months he was the same size as ds1 at 6 months. He doesn't roll or crawl... but he's usually being held. I should probably give him more floor time.

I got a bill from our insurance today stating they won't cover Silas' 2 month ped. visit. I guess he was automatically covered for 31 days, then I finally did the paperwork 3 days after his visit... i was told they'd back-date it to his DOB but now I'm being told that's not the case. I don't even like well-baby visits and really only went because it's supposed to be free. I always somehow end up paying for most of our healthcare out-of-pocket because of some loop-hole or because I didn't have the "initiative to research my policies requirements for coverage". um... did I mention I just had a baby?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

lindsay how are you guys doing this week?

finally got some decent pics of wy
helping me put away groceries
learned to stick out his tongue (this one looks a little weird because I had to manually fix the red eye)
at his first hockey game

he'll be 4 months old on the 4th and weighs around 16lbs, we have an appointment in the next few weeks to get a more accurate weight


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
lindsay how are you guys doing this week?

finally got some decent pics of wy
helping me put away groceries
learned to stick out his tongue (this one looks a little weird because I had to manually fix the red eye)
at his first hockey game

he'll be 4 months old on the 4th and weighs around 16lbs, we have an appointment in the next few weeks to get a more accurate weight

What a cutie!!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We celebrate a bunch of winter holidays... so we've got lots of pictures.









Solstice Eve

Solstice morning

Christmas Eve (w/ my parents)

Christmas Day (w/ dh's extended family)


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have been lurking on this thread for a while and decided to finally post.

Dante had his 4 month check-up on Monday and weighed in at 13.5 pounds and is 23 inches long. He officially turned 4 months yesterday and I can't believe how fast it's going. He is generally a happy, giggly baby, but for the past few weeks we have been dealing with teething and now he has started having gas issues which turns him into Mr. Fussypants


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

That Uranus video was too funny!
I love seeing the photos of your sweet babies, totally my favorite part of this thread.









I haven't been on here in a week! We were with my in-laws for Christmas and it feels wonderful to be home. My hubby is still working out of state, which stinks, but we are hoping for another job to become available for him soon.

Isaac is still a GIANT! Well over 20 lbs. and I just bought 6 size 24 months onesies (sp?) for him. He is in size 18 month clothing for everything else. I have never seen a 4 1/2 month old this huge! He is so cuddly and sweet.







He's had a runny nose for a week, but as long as I clean him out every few hours, he's still able to nurse okay.

I am STILL 20 pounds over pre-pregnancy weight and it is making me nuts.







After my sis visits next week I plan on working out at least a few times a week... just here at home with DVDs, but it will be better than nothing.

A few recent photos of us:

Toddler was sick and 4 year old was in love with her new little toy, LOL!
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...stmas09218.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_4227.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_4281.jpg


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I just love the pics everyone!!

Quote:

he'll be 4 months old on the 4th and weighs around 16lbs, we have an appointment in the next few weeks to get a more accurate weight
-Texaspeach, there is no way this can be true. Only 16 lbs. He is such a chunker.

Actually all the babies look bigger to me than everyone says. I haven't weighed Jules for several months. Guess it is time to head to the grocery store scale.

Jules can't stop kicking his legs and wiggling. I have to keep socks on him (suere hard to do with a kicking babe), because he has been scratching his ankles with his tiny toe nails and even bleeding. Anyone experience this?

He has been rolling onto his tummy every chance he gets. Put him down and there he rolls. At night he even does it in his sleep. Roll, roll, roll! He doesn't even like it and acts shocked as to how he got like that.

I got some digestive enzymes and have been taking them for the last couple days and all of a sudden Jules is way less fussy and sleeps better at night, and is less gassy. What a relief.

How are your babies with water? Jules screams so bad ever time I try to bath him no matter what I do. You would never know he was water birthed.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you all, mamas. My little Tiny is indeed tiny, she just (finally) reached 11 lbs. (5 kg.) and is 22 inches.
She has been gaining all the time though, just slowly. She was barely 5 lbs 8 oz at birth.

Beautiful babies!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope everyone had a great New Year. DH and I celebrated our 4th anniversary..it was great. Here is a pic of Jackson on NYE..he is 19lb14oz..I sure hope he slows down soon or he is going to have to wear summer clothes that are in the closet.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...a&id=803285304


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

My new years resolution is to lurk less and post more










River is a star, ok, she's not fond of sleeping but she is sooo happy that i don't seem to mind being awake all night. She loves to grab anything and everything and wants to be on her tummy all the time. She loves to watch us eat, I had some raisens in a glass jar that she kept on trying to grab and counldn't work out why she couldn't get them. I tend to give her a spoon while we are eating that she either chews or pokes herself in the eye.

We are settling down to more of a routine. Today was the first day DH went back to work after the holiday. The boys play, I do housework, the baby sleeps, I do some home education stuff with the boys, i lurk on the internet... Its nice, i'm enjoying my life, more sleep would be great but it will happen in time.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

puddleduck: it's great to hear you're doing so well and loving life.... even the sleeplessness. It reminds me to embrace this time more and just go with the flow of things.

Silas had is 4 month visit yesterday. He's 16 lbs (2 less than I was guessing) and his head is in the 97% range now. We're a big-headed family







I unpacked all the 6 month stuff a few days ago and most of it will only be worn for a few weeks!

So as moms are you getting an H1N1 vaccine for yourself??? My employeer is pushing them for us (healthcare worker) but I'm relatively certain we've all been exposed after an outbreak at preschool. What are you basing your decision on?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey there, I haven't posted in ages it seems... so here goes







I got a Wii Fit for xmas from DH and they have this super cool "baby stats" thing - weigh yourself, then weigh holding baby and they tell you what they weigh







DS2 weighed just under 16#s on xmas when we got it (I haven't had it out since, just been too freaking busy. Today I have definety plans to mess with it and figure out an excersize routine!! Sometime.) He's growing SO fast - I swear he's about to outgrow 6-9 month shirts/ onesies!! Though, the pants still fit just fine (which seems about right - DS2 just finally got into 3T pants at nearly 34 months old!! but has been wearing 3T shirts for nearly a year!!).

We don't do vaccines, so no I'm not getting the H1N1. DS1 is vax-free and I plan on Ds2 being the same way.

Oh. And I'm STILL worried I might be pregnant. I felt totally naseaus for about a week between xmas and new years and I'm not sure if it was just a flu bug or something or what. And thats about typical - both my boys I was naseaus for all of a few days or a week, tops and then fine. And so yeah. Next time I get out of the house minus DH I'm *SO* buying another pregnancy test...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DH gets the flu shot (various flavors) and when I was working I did too... but that was because we work/ed at a huge research university with lots of people traveling all over the world. And then we'd volunteer in places that have high risk populations. So for us the risk/benefit picture balanced out. Now that I SAH and my exposure has changed I don't do the flu shots. The h1n1 shot is really reactive than the normal flu shot (meaning more risk of negative side effects) so I'd need a really big something in the 'benefit" category... and I don't have one.







I do worry a bit about Tor (my town has had some ped h1n1 deaths unfortunately), but am focusing on staying healthy.

We just got hit with a bunch of random medical bills. Not a huge amount, but coming right after the holidays and at the beginning of the month (when all the bills/tuition are due) it's more than we can easily find.







We love our family practice drs and have seen them since my first pregnancy, it's like a family there. But they no longer take our insurance and we just can't afford these bills. Tor has a visit scheduled for next week but I'll have to cancel. We can go to the larger "generic ped" practice (we went once and it wasn't bad, but it wasn't "personal" either) which does take our insurance, but I hate change.

Still snowing here... we've got well over a foot and it's coooooold. But pretty! DH was given an electric snowblower and it's a blast. Last year I was shoveling snow with dd2 in the ergo and it's not something I wanted to repeat with ds.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm back from our well check with an official weight - DS is 15lbs 1oz and 24" long, up from 9lb 8oz at birth. He continues to drop down in %tiles. Our doc is pretty laid back and was reassuring about Wy's slow weight gain (he's breastfed, their weight gain slows down around now, he's meeting milestones) and encouraged me not to start solids yet to "fatten him up" (he's got plenty of chub lol). We won't start solids until at least 6 months. I didn't talk about BLW but I'm sure our doc would be supportive. He made it clear that solids during the 1st year are just for fun.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Vaccines - We are vaccine free but recently had to decide whether or not DH would get H1N1. He is leaving for China tomorrow. We decided against it because the vaccine is really only supposed to shorten the duration of the virus. We also aren't comfortable with it being so new on the market.

The best advice given to us was to keep our immune systems healthy including things like Vit D, C, and plenty of rest.

Charlie had his 4 month check last week. I was going to skip this appointment but he had severe eczema on his head that I wanted to get checked out. He started with Green slimey diapers, then got dry patches on his legs. Since early on he did have a small dry patch of skin on the top of his head. It never got yellow or flakey like Cradle Cap. This dry patch then got bigger and started to bother him. My lil guy would scratch the top of his head and cause injury.







It was hard to see happen. We kept a hat on his head as much as possible.

Charlie's doc said that because his symptoms were "localized to the top of his head", he thinks it is Cradle Cap. I don't understand how they were localized though because he had the off color diapers, and the dry patches of skin on his legs. I have been off of dairy for 3 weeks now and it seems to have helped. His dipes are pretty much back to normal, and the dry patches have backed off on his legs. I did give into a tiny bit of solution for his head because it was so enflamed and itchy. His head looks 100 times better but still a bit dry. The next time that I can get to the store I will purchase some raw coconut oil for his dry skin. Hopefully it is just dairy.

I am not sure that I am looking forward to being a single parent for the next 10 days with DH in China. I just keep telling myself that I can do it! I will be spending some time at my mom's house though so that should help some. I am also going to take my first yoga class while one of my sisters watches the kiddos. I am looking forward to that.

Oh yes, my little Charlie isn't so little anymore. He weighs over 19 pounds and is 28 inches long! He is totally following in his big brother's footsteps. He is already wearing some 12 month clothing.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine has had a few exciting things happen over the holidays (we were traveling). She can sit up completely unassistated now (4.5mo). She can't get herself into a sitting position, but if I set her up she can hold it for a long time and play with her toys, etc. It's really nice because she can sit in a high chair or in a shopping cart (which she loves). It's funny because she really doesn't do anything else. She can roll from her belly to back, but doesn't really care for tummy time. She put all her effort into sitting up, she's got great balance.

She also got her first tooth a few days ago! She's doing really well considering she has a cold and is teething like crazy (DROOOOOL!). Both have my children have gotten their teeth on the early side. Hopefully hers will come in fast and we can be done with it. (DS has all his teeth by 12mo).

She's about 25" long and 16lbs.

Here are some pictures from our holiday..

eating the table

New Outfit

First waterpark adventure

Christmas tree

Stockings


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Do ya'll know about 
Thieves Oil? Some of my friends swear by it. We haven't gotten sick yet this year, either (knock on wood) and we've been using it fairly regularly, along with increased dosages of Vitamin D and lots of Emergen-C packets.

You can buy it pre-made, but I think it's probably cheaper to make it yourself.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

So Tor had his first fall today. He was on the couch, I turned to help dd2 put her boots on, and dd1 asked "Why is Tor on the floor?". ACK! He had slipped off the couch and was on his tummy on the floor, looking around with a total "what the heck?!?!?" expression. He was fine, all smiles and giggles, but I've been pretty jumpy today.

He will sit on his own, but he finds his feet way too attractive to stay seated... as soon as he notices them he dives forward trying to shove them in his mouth and promptly rolls over.







He does like to roll, and I'm a bit worried now that he is mobile. Our house is really tiny and there just isn't room for everyone to be safe. I hate telling the girls "no running, no jumping, no bouncing, etc" but especially now that I can't keep Tor on his blanket having him on the floor is just not safe!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Wombat,
If it makes you feel better, DD2 fell off the bed on Xmas Eve. She was in the middle of a queen bed and rolled over and over and........ right off the bed. Thankfully she landed on my nursing pillow before bouncing off to land on a lamp base. Oops..... At least she was ok.
I also have to tell my older kiddo, "Do not stand on the Exersaucer while DD2 is in it!"
~maddymama


----------



## yebos9 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello! I don't check in a lot, so I missed this thread! Glad someone started it, I wish our due date clubs stuck around a bit longer. Oh well.

DD turned 5 months old today! She's scooting and sort of crawling (!!) She does sort of a leap frog move...jumps her legs forward (on all fours) then her arms, doesn't have that independent motion down yet!

She's tiny, only 12.5 pounds which of course has caused me unnecessary worry. She nurses all the time during the day. She's actually nursing more/longer now than she did as a newborn.

As for me, I've been having a rough time. We moved to a new state when DD wasn't quite two months old, then again a month later into our house. I've just been really blah and overwhelmed. DH new job is a lot more hours, (he's gone 12-14 hours a day) and it's been crappy weather here and we've been stuck in the house for what seems like forever.

Like someone else mentioned, I hope to lurk less and post more! I am needing some support and listening ears here lately.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeboxs9, that does sound like a stressful time. I hope the weather starts cooperating soon so that you can get out of the house some!

DD fell off the bed _ages_ ago! It's a bad-mommy thing, but all of my kids have fallen off the bed at least once







: However, we did rearrange the bed setup immediately, so no further rolls. DS1 "saved" her from flipping herself off the couch, once, too. She can stay sitting for a few seconds, but generally gets interested in something and falls over frontwards. She _can_ roll both ways, but generally gets frustrated before actually rolling to her back from her stomach, so she's not rolling to get places yet. I'm not in a big hurry (due to the small house/older sibs bouncing all over situation), but think she will crawl fairly soon (she's 5.5 mo now)

She's about 17 lbs. I, mysteriously, have not lost any weight in months, but have changed shape enough that a number of my pairs of pants/skirts are starting to slip off my hips. I don't get it. I mean, where does the weight go if not on my hips/butt? Oh, well.

I am a tiny bit paranoid that I'm pg. I really doubt it - but we DTD a few weeks ago, and then I really felt I might have ovulated, and that I might get my period this past weekend - which didn't happen. And I feel excessively hormonal & slightly nauseus (which really doesn't mean anything - I take a medication that sometimes makes me feel slightly nauseus). I'm going to ignore my paranoia for now - I'm going for a pap on 1/20 so I figure if there's anything up I'll find out then!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear you guys about being paranoid about being pregnant. Sure hope I am not, but will continue to think I am till my cycle returns.

Jules is almost crawling!!








He pulls his knees in and drags them around like that with his hands, and gets all over the place that way. Still he would prefer to be carried by mama.

He got to suck on a crunchy piece of lettuce the other day and licked an apple I was eating. I wasn't planning on feeding him early, but I just have the urge to let him taste things (more like lick). I am just going with the feelings, and seeing where that leads us in a healthy way.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, yeah, bluebird, I meant to say DD is tasting things like crazy, too. She insists! And is so mad if I won't let her. So far she has nursed baby carrots, celery, cabbage, pizza (!), yogurt, ice cream, apple . . . none of it stays _in_ of course - and she's really really into "tasting" everything she can get her hands on (toys, necklaces, blankets etc.) too. I don't remember DS1 or DS2 being this into mouth exploration - all DS1 wanted was to "walk" (holding our hands) and nurse, and all DS2 wanted to do really was watch & follow DS1.


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess this is the age where they all start diving off bed and couches?!?!
Kingsley went head first off the bed last night and I was hysterical! Mostly b/c it seems that he is in fact a bleeder.







Makes every fall a little scarier.

He is 29" and just over 20 lbs! Big man!
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._7555177_n.jpg

And playing in the snow
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._2214539_n.jpg


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor has been getting trampled by his sisters so I got a second hand exersaucer for him the other day... he LOVES it. It has springs in the legs and he adores jumping. He starts laughing and has a blast. I know they're not good in terms of walking/muscle control but it keeps him away from his sisters' feet and he has fun.

Glad all the head wound harry wanna-bes are ok... it's scary at this age!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

How long are your LO sleeping? I can't seem to get Jackson to bed before 11pm and he wakes 2-3 times at night to nurse and then is up at 6:30-7. Last night he didn't go to sleep until 12:30am(woke at 2, 4:15, 5:45) and was up at 7. He will have 2 maybe 3 naps during the day lasting about 45 minutes.

Everything I have read says that isn't enough sleep..but he is happy for the most part. He does have a melt down in the evening every night. Just wondering if there is anything that I can do to allow him to get some more sleep.

He rolled over for the first time 2 nights ago


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS2's usually out by 9-10pm and we get up in the morning ~7-8am usually. I don't know how much he wakes up at night, though the last week its been a lot. But, tbh, I'm pretty sure he's about to start teething and I'm kind of assuming thats it.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine is usually asleep around 8:00pm and then up again around 7:30. She wakes up every 2-4 hours to nurse (usually 3-4 times at night). If we're home she'll take 3-4 naps about an hour long each. She pretty much has to sleep in a DARK room with zero stimuli or she won't sleep. She will hardly even nap in the carrier now while I'm doing things, she just doesn't want to miss anything! You might try putting your LO down in a dark room and see if that helps. If we're out of the house she'll stay awake at all costs to see what's happening and then nap in the car or go to bed early.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG Jonah is getting so heavy! I bet he is at or over 20 pounds now!!! I took him out by myself for the first time yesterday. It's weird that we have never been alone out of the house together, but DH and I do everything together so there wasn't ever a need. I realized that we had never had a mommy/son date the other day, so we went shopping at resale shops for new clothes, toys and a restaurant high chair cover. He is too heavy to sling carry around the stores for too long (we usually have him in his car seat carrier on a shopping cart for shopping trips or DH carries him - my carpal tunnel keeps me from doing that), so I put him in his stroller without the car seat for the first time. He LOVED it! It think he really liked the new perspective and being able to see everything. I turned him around in the stroller so he could help me pick out outfits. I ended up with some things I wouldn't really pick myself (red monkey print pjs for example) because he squealed in delight when I held them up for him, lol. I'm going to be in trouble later on when he really starts asking me to buy things for him!

Jonah usually goes to sleep for the night between 7-10. He wakes up every 1-3 hours to eat. I nurse lying down so I just pop him on the boob and go back to sleep. He has been waking up hourly for the last week or so due to a stuffy nose and/or teething. I have been suffering from insomnia as well. Last night I finally slept all night and he graciously let me have a couple 2 hour stretches of sleep. Yes! He wakes up around 6:30 on weekdays so I can feed him before I leave for work. His naps are really random lengths, from 2 hours to 30 minutes. It just depends on the day.

We gave him a sippy cup with a little water to play with this weekend. He managed to get some water in his mouth and just let it drip back out







I have a feeling he might be a late solid eater. Any interest he shows in what we are eating seems to be satisfied by giving him an empty spoon. He never seems very interested when we are eating finger food. He likes the shiny utinsils, lol!

5 month pics:

His first restaurant high chair experience:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

Frog legs for dinner:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/

Floor time fun:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1394456...n/photostream/


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone else have a REALLY CLINGY BABY? I'm dyin' here. I'm so tired I think I'm half delirious, I'm touched out, even my arms are tired from holding her, picking her up, ect.

DH is exhausted too. I guess this is just a rough patch but wow, is it rough. I don't think I have ever loved my IUD as much as I do right now.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

DS1 was my clingy baby so I feel for you. I can't imagine having a clingy baby and 2 others to deal with too. Hopefully it passes soon. Could it be teething? Abby just broke 2 teeth this past week!


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't visited the thread in ages, but I should have because it's so much fun reading how all the little ones are doing!
Here, we're doing good. Simon got his first two teeth about 3 or 4 weeks ago, but he's drooling so much and biting everything I wouldn't be surprised if there are more on the way soon.
Napping is horrible at the moment, just short naps and veeery hard to put him down. Yesterday only two naps, one of 45 mins and one of 30 mins, today he has slept maybe 30 mins total. Horrible! He does sleep really well at night, only waking once or twice (I'm not even sure, I sleep right through it) and sleeps late until 8, which is great since I can get DD and DS1 ready for school and eat breakfast first. We're also working on nursing in a chair and have me or DH putting him to bed at night, so he doesn't fall asleep nursing all the time. So far we've had fairly reasonable success with that.
I didn't know the Wii Fit had that feature of weighing your baby, sounds so cool! Does the Plus have it too, we got that for Xmas also.
And the vaccine, I did get it. Here in the NL everybody who has a baby under 6 months could get the shot and I decided to do it. I was scared of Simon running a really high fever (which is one of the symptoms they say) and having to go to hospital (which is what the doc will tell you to do with an infant) and for personal reason which is that I don't want to get sick for 2 weeks! I had the flu last year and still had to get up every time which was horrible, so if I can prevent that I will. The shot did make me miserable for about 2 days, and the baby too. But we didn't get sick and my DH was in bed for 10 days when he had the H1N1 flu.
Simon is really tall but not heavy, only about 13lbs. Of course they mentioned this at the last visit, but I'm not worried. Both me and DH are slim and my other kids were/are too so it's normal for our family. I hate it when they say things like "he's very light" casually. Even though you know it's normal, it still sticks in your brain and it can even cause some insecurity regarding nursing etc. Even with my 3rd kid!
Anyway, love reading all your stories. I'll check back more often.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Does anyone else have a REALLY CLINGY BABY? I'm dyin' here. I'm so tired I think I'm half delirious, I'm touched out, even my arms are tired from holding her, picking her up, ect.

DH is exhausted too. I guess this is just a rough patch but wow, is it rough. I don't think I have ever loved my IUD as much as I do right now.

Hey Lindsey,
Last week DD2 was super clingy.... just like you are describing. I'm happy to say that this week is slightly better..... hopefully it's just a phase for you. I think it was the start of separation anxiety for my LO, and the idea of it/concept of it scared her....
~maddymama


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, LilWin! I just found out that an old pen pal of mine is a LLL in Amsterdam - so exciting to reconnect with her after about 10 years (yay, FB!)

DD's sleep schedule is still pretty variable. We are pretty much all always in bed by 8 or 9 - DH has to get up EARLY for work and it works better for us to all go to bed earlyish. She will usually sleep 4 - 6 hours, and then wake up a few more times before up for the day between 6 - 7 AM - just to nurse, though, I think she's been awake and ready to play about 2x in her life in the middle of the night. Occasionally she'll have a nurse-every-two-hours night. Yes, I DO know how lucky I am - DS1 never slept longer than 2 hours at a time until he was nearly 2 years old. Then she will take 3 - 4 naps during the day - but sometimes they are really short. On days like today when I am home alone with her working, she will sleep a lot, usually, though - catching up, because when her big brothers are around life is way too exciting for long naps.

Lindsey, I was going to type







: but maybe not if you're touched out!







Hope things get easier soon!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought it was teething, but she hasn't broken any teeth and she's been like this for weeks.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Talula- my dd2 was like that. She was eventually diagnosed with sensory processing disorder and entered play therapy... just knowing the reason for her clinging helped, but her first year was really really hard on me physically as well as emotionally (she was diagnosed around 18mo). I hope it's a phase that passes soon, but if not, see if you can get a visit with a developmental ped. I wish we'd known to do it sooner... seriously, I could not put dd2 down without non-stop screams. Even dh couldn't hold her. It was so draining. Hang in there and do what you can to get breaks... even a few minutes can help.

Tor had his 5mo visit. Twenty pounds and twebty-seven inches.







My little chub! I put some pictures on flickr (here, then scroll down).

My 4yo got a 2nd degree burn at preschool last week (hot tea spilled on her hand) and they didn't call me! We worked it out with the preschool and dd1 is feeling a lot better (we're using the medicated burn lotion from the dr till the blisters are gone/skin isn't gooey, then we'll use a honey/aloe/calendula blend) but it's been a crazy week.


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian* 
DS1 was my clingy baby so I feel for you. I can't imagine having a clingy baby and 2 others to deal with too. Hopefully it passes soon. Could it be teething? Abby just broke 2 teeth this past week!

OH WOW! Kings has been super crazy the past 5 days and i just saw today that a tooth broke thru, the top front right one!!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's his 5 month pic!
He is also 20 lbs


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I thought it was teething, but she hasn't broken any teeth and she's been like this for weeks.

I feel for ya babe! If it weren't for babywearing i would have lost my mind by now!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
DS2's usually out by 9-10pm and we get up in the morning ~7-8am usually. I don't know how much he wakes up at night, though the last week its been a lot. But, tbh, I'm pretty sure he's about to start teething and I'm kind of assuming thats it.

this is us exactly!!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

oops, duplicate!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys!

It's been a while (seems to be a common thing to say! lol) since I checked in. I LOVE reading about all the LO's and their growth!

I'm still reeling that a year ago we were just getting to know each other and posting about morning sickness. What a difference a year makes!

Adelaide just had her (late) 4 month well baby visit. She is 16 pounds 5 ounces and 25 1/4 inches. Only up 1/4 inch from her 2 month appt but almost 4 lbs since then. Our ped was pretty surprised to see her nonchalantly sitting up trying to grab his pen, his nametag, or anything else she could get. We were pretty surprised when the ped noticed two teeth on top coming in; we had only noticed the one on the bottom that she's been working on!

In one week she rolled over both ways, cut a tooth, lost the tooth (it went back in!), started sitting, started to babble, discovered gravity, and started to blow raspberries! With all this growth she stopped sleeping through the night and we're working on getting some decent stretches of sleep again.

I've also fallen in love with diaperswappers. I am no longer allowed to visit the FSOT unsupervised lol.

I'm going to go back to reading everyone's updates now, hopefully I can get caught up soon!

Here's a video of the day we noticed her sitting on her own.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

dislocator3972, cute video. Jules does the same thing.

wombatclay, crazy about the burn. My brother got a serious burn by putting his foot in a bucket of hot ashes and coals, and we used lavender oil directly on his foot. Better in a few days, amazing. Hope she feels better!

I love all the pics! I keep meaning to take some but it just never happens.

Jules it totally crawling. Forwards is slow, but backwards and sideways, he can get all around.

I think he is getting teeth (hoping that would explain everything). I have tried giving him (and me drinking too) chamomile tea and clear magnesium. Or giving him an epsom salt bath. On the night when I remember this, he sleep pretty good, only waking up 2 times. If you think 2 times is bad still, then consider us waking up 10 times before.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Is anyone else's baby not rolling over? I think it's my fault for holding her so much and not giving enough floor time! She has been creeping across the floors for 3 months now, but is just now starting to use her arms for support. She's also sitting up for several seconds at a time, which is exciting.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Raene, I think all babies are different . . . I never gave either of my boys much floor time at all because they hated it. DS1 crawled @ 6 mo and walked @ 9 mo. DS2 WALKED at 7.5 mo and crawled at 10 mo. DD really likes floor time, rolls a lot, and creeps a little. She can't sit up for very long by herself yet, though. I expect she will crawl before walking, and I think it'll be relatively soon, but who knows?

How is your LO? I remember that she was very ill at birth, but I don't remember seeing much about how she progressed - but she must be doing pretty well if she's creeping & almost sitting!

DD is either teething or getting a cold or something - the past few nights have been rough - although this past one was a little better.

Gotta get to work, here - I feel very muzzy-headed.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Is anyone else's baby not rolling over? I think it's my fault for holding her so much and not giving enough floor time! She has been creeping across the floors for 3 months now, but is just now starting to use her arms for support. She's also sitting up for several seconds at a time, which is exciting.

Olivine doesn't really roll over yet. She has rolled from her belly to her back a couple of times around 3mo, but I haven't seen her do it in a while. She also doesn't really like tummy time and starts yelling pretty fast.. She doesn't seem like she's anywhere near rolling from her back to her belly, I've never seen her remotely attempt this. However, she's been sitting up since 4mo and now at 5mo can sit unsupported for a very long time..

Sitting #1

Sitting #2


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Ladies!!

I have not been here much since the ddc closed.

Bradly is a chunky 20lbs and got his first tooth on the 13th. His second is trying to come in and prolly will in the next day or so. He is also rolling around everywere. Tries to crawl but cannot lift himself.( lol go figure)How is everyone?


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

about the teething bradly was cranky for weeks. The ped. said its not them breaking through thats painful its more them moving up... I dunno but sounds good lol.

Also I wanted to add he just learned to roll over a couple of days ago. He just did it out of nowhere if that helps anyone.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok I Gotta Share a Few.

B&W
Big Bubby
Another Of DS1 Love the hair
Chunky feet
Last One


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwwww! Such cute babes!

Tor is loving his exersaucer... all he wants to do these days is jump. Jump, jump, jump, jump, jump! He starts laughing and bouncing and is just... I don't know.... infectiously happy when jumping. You just can't not smile.

Which is good because teething still has his sleep messed up (and my sleep too) so smiles are thin on the ground otherwise.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 

How is your LO? I remember that she was very ill at birth, but I don't remember seeing much about how she progressed - but she must be doing pretty well if she's creeping & almost sitting!

She's doing very well. Actually, she rolled over this morning for the first time now! So...never mind









She's a very healthy baby, just tiny (10 pounds now). She doesn't seem far behind, other than not being able to hold on to toys because her hands are clenched shut. An occupational therapist comes once a week to work on them and they are definitely improving. She can grab toys, but rarely has the hand strength to keep holding them. She's a lovely being though and is doing amazingly all things considered.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
She's doing very well. Actually, she rolled over this morning for the first time now! So...never mind









She's a very healthy baby, just tiny (10 pounds now). She doesn't seem far behind, other than not being able to hold on to toys because her hands are clenched shut. An occupational therapist comes once a week to work on them and they are definitely improving. She can grab toys, but rarely has the hand strength to keep holding them. She's a lovely being though and is doing amazingly all things considered.

Raene,
I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well!
~maddymama


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
She's doing very well. Actually, she rolled over this morning for the first time now! So...never mind









She's a very healthy baby, just tiny (10 pounds now). She doesn't seem far behind, other than not being able to hold on to toys because her hands are clenched shut. An occupational therapist comes once a week to work on them and they are definitely improving. She can grab toys, but rarely has the hand strength to keep holding them. She's a lovely being though and is doing amazingly all things considered.

Yes, so glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

*raene:* Silas hasn't rolled over yet (5months on the 25th) nor does he sit up alone yet. DS1 was slower to do these things too. I think it's a factor of bulky cloth diapers, mostly being held or in the sling and having an exceptionally big head.
I try not to worry about it too much...

Here's a couple of recent-ish photos
making my mom's b-day cake in early december
endlessly entertained by big brother


----------



## Hayeser (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
Is anyone else's baby not rolling over? I think it's my fault for holding her so much and not giving enough floor time! She has been creeping across the floors for 3 months now, but is just now starting to use her arms for support. She's also sitting up for several seconds at a time, which is exciting.

My baby isn't rolling over either way yet....and she's 5 mos old. I hold her a lot and don't give her much floor/alone time. I'm not too worried. DD1 didn't roll until 7-8mos old....probably b/c I held her a lot too.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
She's doing very well. Actually, she rolled over this morning for the first time now! So...never mind









She's a very healthy baby, just tiny (10 pounds now). She doesn't seem far behind, other than not being able to hold on to toys because her hands are clenched shut. An occupational therapist comes once a week to work on them and they are definitely improving. She can grab toys, but rarely has the hand strength to keep holding them. She's a lovely being though and is doing amazingly all things considered.

that is wonderful


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

for you and DD, Raene!

My computer experienced black-screen-of-death all yesterday and this morning, and while I have recovered it I feel wrung out by the experience. I know in the larger scheme of things this is not very important at all, but I work 3 part time jobs from home with this thing besides recreational use and it was a minor catastrophe.

DD seems like she's teething to me. But is doing okay with it. She is starting to be able to sit up - yay!


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm relieved to hear other August mamas have LO that aren't rolling over yet. My DS who is a little over 5 months doesn't show any interest in rolling either way. We cloth diaper and I do wear him a lot so maybe that makes a difference like a PP said. DS can sit by himself for minutes at a time but that's as far as he has progressed. He doesn't make any effort to move himself anywhere.







I guess I just have to let him move (or not) at his own pace. It's crazy to me that our LO's are 5 months old!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryden still isn't rolling over yet, either.
This is as close as he has gotten.
As for tummy time, he will stay on his tummy usually for a couple of minutes as doesn't seem to dawn on him to roll over.

He does like to sit up (with assistance), and can usually balance himself for a couple of seconds. We also pull him from a sit up to standing up and he locks his legs and sticks it for a good 5-10 seconds. He loves it!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I need to get some more pics downloaded, too, so I can post!

Missing everybody! Like everyone else, I don't get here as often as I'd like. Santiago is a big boy, around 20 lbs, I think. He rolls easily from front to back, but hasn't yet from back to front. He can sit alone for a few seconds before he falls over. He smiles and giggles a lot.

Isn't it just amazing how you can look at them everyday and just see that they understand more and communicate more? It's so fun that I can just look him in the eye and smile and he'll laugh, like we have this special inside joke between the two of us or something. It's just so sweet.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's still not sleeping. We still wake up every couple hours usually. Sometimes he'll give us a 3 hour stretch. At about 2 months, he was sleeping for 4-5 hour stretches for a couple weeks, but that didn't last long. 5.5 months of sleep deprivation seems to be catching up with me sometimes, but all he has to do is flash that adorable little smile at me and I melt. Oh well. I'll sleep in some other lifetime.

Anybody pregnant yet? I think I'm crazy, but sometimes I think about it.







Then I remember how much I want to sleep and figure I'll wait until I can sleep at least 6 hours straight before I consider getting pregnant again!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Random question... when someone asks "how old is your babe?" what do you say?

I'd been counting from the birth (so Aug 22-Sept 22 is one, Sept22- Oct 22 is two, etc) and telling people Tor is just about 5 months now. But our family practice dr actually called his recent well child visit his "4month visit" and when I checked online using one of those little calculator things it gave his age as 4 months OR 21 weeks (which isn't 4 months







)

So I'm going to keep up with the whole count the calendar months from the bday, introducing solids around Valentine's Day as "roughly 6 months by my count", but I'm curious what other mamas are doing. I really don't recall what I did with the girls... I'm assuming I did the calendar month count as well, but clearly it didn't stick with me!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Random question... when someone asks "how old is your babe?" what do you say?

I'd been counting from the birth (so Aug 22-Sept 22 is one, Sept22- Oct 22 is two, etc) and telling people Tor is just about 5 months now. But our family practice dr actually called his recent well child visit his "4month visit" and when I checked online using one of those little calculator things it gave his age as 4 months OR 21 weeks (which isn't 4 months







)

So I'm going to keep up with the whole count the calendar months from the bday, introducing solids around Valentine's Day as "roughly 6 months by my count", but I'm curious what other mamas are doing. I really don't recall what I did with the girls... I'm assuming I did the calendar month count as well, but clearly it didn't stick with me!









Olivine was born on August 11th, so on January 11th she was 5mo. I wouldn't worry about the calculator or the dr not paying enough attention.









Olivine is another one that doesn't roll or scoot at all. She's in disposable diapers, so I don't think the diapers necessarily mean anything. Some babies just try to move and others don't. I've never seen her even remotely attempt to roll from her back to her belly, not even from her back to her side. It's okay with me though, it's easier if she stays in one place!







She does sit up completely unassisted though, she put all her effort into that.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not worried







just curious if my counting technique was totally off the wall compared with what others were doing. The month/day to month/day count seems really obvious to me, but maybe I'm just odd.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Anybody pregnant yet? I think I'm crazy, but sometimes I think about it.







Then I remember how much I want to sleep and figure I'll wait until I can sleep at least 6 hours straight before I consider getting pregnant again!









I think about it sometimes too... DH thinks I am nuts when I bring it up. We're trying to decide if we want to stop at one.

*Raene* glad to hear you and your DD are doing well

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I'd been counting from the birth (so Aug 22-Sept 22 is one, Sept22- Oct 22 is two, etc) and telling people Tor is just about 5 months now.

I count it the same way... Cavan was born on the 15th so on January 15th he turned 5 months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Some babies just try to move and others don't.

I agree. Cavan has been sitting up completely unassisted for the last two weeks...he loves tummy time and will fight me to get on the floor if I have been holding him for a long time. He can roll both ways and crawl backwards (he only scoots forwards... hasn't quite figured out the forward crawl yet). It always seems to surprise people how physical and strong he is because he's still pretty small (just under 13 lbs at 5 months).

We just got back from a week in Ohio introducing the baby to some of Brent's family. He was very interested in the snow.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Anybody pregnant yet? I think I'm crazy, but sometimes I think about it.







Then I remember how much I want to sleep and figure I'll wait until I can sleep at least 6 hours straight before I consider getting pregnant again!

No, I'm not pregnant, but I do think about it. We plan on having at least one more, but I would like to wait until Olivine is around 12mo old. My cycle didn't come back until 12mo pp with DS and isn't anywhere in sight yet this time either, so I don't really worry about it..


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Random question... when someone asks "how old is your babe?" what do you say?



For me, it depends on the day









I know you are suppose to go off of calendar months, but I tend to be over technical, so, I usually count weeks. It doesn't help that a few of the past months were almost 5 week months, too. It doesn't bother me so much except for when I am looking at milestone stuff... ugh.

Also, I am not sure about anyone else, but the past few nights, Ryden has been waking up every hour or couple of hours. Not sure what is going on. He also sleeps in this horrible position that I hate. He will be on his back with his head turned to the side and looking so far up that it is almost twisted around. It looks so uncomfortable, but I guess he likes it








Anyone else's babe sleep like this?


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

I go by calendar months--she was born August 23, so right now I'm calling her "almost 5 months." It's close enough.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Random question... when someone asks "how old is your babe?" what do you say?

I'd been counting from the birth (so Aug 22-Sept 22 is one, Sept22- Oct 22 is two, etc) and telling people Tor is just about 5 months now. But our family practice dr actually called his recent well child visit his "4month visit" and when I checked online using one of those little calculator things it gave his age as 4 months OR 21 weeks (which isn't 4 months







)

So I'm going to keep up with the whole count the calendar months from the bday, introducing solids around Valentine's Day as "roughly 6 months by my count", but I'm curious what other mamas are doing. I really don't recall what I did with the girls... I'm assuming I did the calendar month count as well, but clearly it didn't stick with me!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Anybody pregnant yet? I think I'm crazy, but sometimes I think about it.







Then I remember how much I want to sleep and figure I'll wait until I can sleep at least 6 hours straight before I consider getting pregnant again!

Not pregnant, not thinking about getting pregnant, don't expect to ovulate any time soon (I'm tandem nursing Fiona and my 3-year-old, and my cycle didn't return until my then-littlest was ~19 months last time).

But.

My resolve not to *have* any more children has weakened considerably, and I find myself thinking "maybe one more" more often than not. It's an issue I go sort of back-and-forth on. Sometimes I think having more kids (we have 3 right now, almost-5, 3, and 5-months) might compromise the way we're able to parent them--like the busy-ness might overtake us and we may not have the time and attention to give them *all* what we think they deserve of us. On the other hand, our children bring one another so much joy and I wonder if "sharing us" is a rather small price to pay for the joy and richness that another sibling would bring.

As for *us,* we'd like another. We are deeply enamored of these children, and the thought of prolonging our "parenting" years doesn't bother us in the least. We lay in bed gazing at Fiona with the same wide-eyed wonder that we had when we had our first. We don't feel "finished" with this stage of our lives.

So I'm glad for the natural child-spacing that breastfeeding provides because, for now, the pressure is off to figure any of this out, since a pregnancy shouldn't become possible for at least another year or so--by which point I hope to be feeling a bit more resolved, one way or the other, about what comes next.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules is a nutty sleeper. He has to have his feet propped up on me when he sleeps. If I want to slip away, I have to trade my legs with a pillow or he wakes up.

I was in the shower and came out to Dh feeding Jules lentil soup! I watched him all day and he was happy as could be, and had a good BM this morning. Does this mean he is ok with lentil soup? In a week he will be 6 months.

Whenever I give him an epsom salt bath, he sleeps so well, almost the whole night. I heard it helps relax muscles and helps with teething.

He is such a big boy. As we went shopping yesterday, he sat in the cart without falling over! Well actually he just had a growth spurt and grew taller, but he lost some chub. He is alot skinnier than my dd was at his age.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Rolling - I don't think it matters whether you CD either. Jonah rolled a handful of time since he was three months old. Just this last week or so, he has been rolling onto his stomach ALL THE TIME! It doesn't matter if he is wearing a CD, a sposie, or is naked, he WILL roll if you lay him down. He sometimes rolls back and sometimes acts like he doesn't remember how to roll back. One night he rolled in his sleep, from laying beside me to on his stomach in the side-car crib. He woke up and looked at me like, "How did I get here???"

He also looks like he is trying to get up on his knees to crawl when he is on his tummy. He will also twist and turn in my lap to get to the cat, DH, or a toy. I'm getting worried that we need to baby-proof soon, and we are in such a mess! I seriously need to declutter my life and get rid of a lot of stuff. I just can't find the time! Friday is my last day at work (job eliminated), so I guess I'll have plenty of time now. Hopefully my DH or I will find a job soon. We're applying to some of the same positions, hoping that will increase our chances, lol!

I count the months by his birthday. He was born 8/6, so on 9/6 he was one month and so forth. I thought this was the way it was done...

If DH and I could find an opportunity to DTD, I would start contemplating another baby. It's not the perfect time, but when is??? I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

I call Adelaide almost 5 months because on the 26th she'll be exactly 5 months. It doesn't sound like you're an oddball Wombat, your counting method seems pretty normal on here.

DH and I would LOVE another baby, but we're intending to wait until this round of grad school is over and we're relocated to 'the mainland' (contiguous 48).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 

Also, I am not sure about anyone else, but the past few nights, Ryden has been waking up every hour or couple of hours. Not sure what is going on. He also sleeps in this horrible position that I hate. He will be on his back with his head turned to the side and looking so far up that it is almost twisted around. It looks so uncomfortable, but I guess he likes it








Anyone else's babe sleep like this?

Adelaide totally sleeps like this! A crazy arched up position that always makes me wonder if she has terrible gas bubbles or something. Adelaide tends to turn like that when she's looking for me to breastfeed during the night, and when she finds me (or I bring her to me) she nurses for maybe a suck or two and falls asleep. So I kind of thing that maybe she's just started associating that weird twist with the comfort nursing she usually finds at the end of it.

Or maybe our kids are just crazy!









Adelaide started sweet potatoes this week. She had been seeming pretty ready for a while and then she started breastfeeding all night like she just couldn't eat enough. For a few days I thought it must be an unusual growth spurt but after a week or so we realized she was just HUNGRY. So we've started solids. I intended to breastfeed exclusively for the first 6 months, but she seemed developmentally ready and really interested, the ped ok'd it and the lactation consultant agreed that she seemed really ready, so what could I do? lol I had been outvoted! I'm pretty ok with it, I love playing with the food with her. Pictures!

If I can get the video to upload to Youtube I'll post a link. She sees the spoon coming, grins at the camera, then sort of lunges at the spoon. All while playing with handfuls of mushed up goodness.

In other news: the recession is officially OVER for our house. I'm back to work now. Only 2 days a week, but it's perfect. And I work from home, so I can still BF and stay in my PJs all day.

Glad to hear everyone's doing well!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

WE FINALLY HAVE A VAN!!!!!!!!










































We bought a 2004 Chrysler Town and Country Limited.

I can fit all my kids in the car at the same time! We have more than one car so I can go places when DH is working!

This has been a long time coming. I'm so happy!!!!!!!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
WE FINALLY HAVE A VAN!!!!!!!!










































We bought a 2004 Chrysler Town and Country Limited.

I can fit all my kids in the car at the same time! We have more than one car so I can go places when DH is working!

This has been a long time coming. I'm so happy!!!!!!!

Wahoo! It's good to hear some good news for you!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, Talula Fairie, I'm so happy for you! Having one car while DH was working a weird, unpredictable schedule when DS2 was a baby was seriously depressing. We got a van when we started TTC DD.

DD turned 6 mo yesterday. She's 'tasting' food - not really into swallowing anything, but wanting her hands & mouth on everything.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
WE FINALLY HAVE A VAN!!!!!!!!










































We bought a 2004 Chrysler Town and Country Limited.

I can fit all my kids in the car at the same time! We have more than one car so I can go places when DH is working!

This has been a long time coming. I'm so happy!!!!!!!

Yay, I'm so happy for you! My DH and I also share a car, but luckily he can walk to work if I need to use it.

Olivine is 5.5mo and is really into eating. She'll take little pieces into her mouth, chew them very dramatically and then swallow. She's been very interested and swallowing everything so I assume she's ready. So far she's had banana, avocado, teething biscuits, baby rice puffs, bagel, orange, pear, and apple.

Eating banana w/mesh feeder

Video - Eating Pear

Dorkin' out!

Diva!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dislocator,* that is good to hear that Ryden is not the only one, and I definitely don't think that it is anything reflux related.

*Talula,* congrats on the van. Feeling trapped never helps, and even if you don't even go places that often, at least having the option takes the edge off









*Abra,* a friend told me about the mesh feeder, and I have been meaning to get one. It's nice to actually see it being used.

I'm going back to work 3 days a week this week. It's kind of bitter sweet, and I think it is making me a little anxious. I am looking forward to getting out of the house and talking to adults on a regular basis again, but I am a little sad that I am not going to be with my boy all the time. I have a wonderful client/friend that is in her 50's that will be coming to the house two days a week to watch Ryden. It's nice because her only grandchild is on the other coast, so, she is totally in grandma mode with no one to share it with... until now. Our parents are also on the other coast. And my DH will watch Ryden on the third day. I think that will be good for them. Daddy and son time








I'll still be with him four days a week and every morning, so, I think we should be fine. We'll see... fingers crossed.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
He also sleeps in this horrible position that I hate. He will be on his back with his head turned to the side and looking so far up that it is almost twisted around. It looks so uncomfortable, but I guess he likes it








Anyone else's babe sleep like this?

Santiago sleeps like this, too! I"m like - how can that be comfortable???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
WE FINALLY HAVE A VAN!!!!!!!!










































We bought a 2004 Chrysler Town and Country Limited.

I can fit all my kids in the car at the same time! We have more than one car so I can go places when DH is working!

This has been a long time coming. I'm so happy!!!!!!!

Congrats on the van! We want to get one in the next few months and we've been considering the T & C. Do you like it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Olivine is 5.5mo and is really into eating. She'll take little pieces into her mouth, chew them very dramatically and then swallow. She's been very interested and swallowing everything so I assume she's ready. So far she's had banana, avocado, teething biscuits, baby rice puffs, bagel, orange, pear, and apple.

I haven't given Santiago solids yet, but I'm thinking about it. He's 5.5 mo. I think he's almost ready and I have hopes it would help him sleep better. I'm afraid, like ds1, that he has food allergies, so we'll have to take it really slowly.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor really wants to try solids... he watches us like a hawk, makes "chomping" motions, and so on. But he is only 5mo so it's not happening!







So far we've given him a few spoons, a whole apple, and a plate to play with while we eat. I think that if he gets a few of the more physical of the "readiness traits" before 6mo we'd totally go with it, but till then he's going to have to keep making these puppy eyes at DH.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

DD2 is 6 months old today! Wow! I'm kind of flabbergasted that she's been here a whole half year!
She's sitting up on her own, and teething big time, but no teeth yet, so no solids (or any other kind of food). We pushed DD1 into foods at 5 1/2 months, so I'm not in any hurry this time around to feed her solids before she is truly ready. DD2 is also "bridging" so I think she'll be crawling in the next month or two....
Hope you are all doing well!
~maddymama


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

Where does all the time go?
I keep on meaning to come and post and seem to get distracted.
There seems to be a million things to do, our car is kind of broken - wont go very fast. We spent £85 to have a diagnostic test done, which told us nothing was wrong.... So we have to get a friend to look at it. It needs to be done by the end of march because we are planning a trip to the south coast to see some friends and family. Also our central heating that we paid and extortionate amount to have redone seems to have a leak but we can;t find it.... Maybe under the concrete floor. Its just extra stuff for my brain to cope with, i just want to play with the children and cuddle the baby.

River is pretty jolly most of the time and is becoming a pretty easy baby. She seems to use her hands much more than the boys did at this age. She's not sitting up by herself but i don't think it will be long. She can roll both ways and gets around the room like that. She has just turned 5 months, no solid food yet, she does seem fairly interested but I'm going to wait until she can sit in a high chair. We don't do purees because i'm much to lazy. Thinking about just inroducing raw fruit and veg until she is a year, maybe sharing a smoothy with her...but no cooked foods.

I'm too scared to DTD in case i get pregnant. I'd like some sort of semi-perminant contraception that has no side effects. Not that there is much available time to DTD with a baby that will only sleep with me squished against. Oh well plenty of time for that when they leave home.

Best go put her down for her morning nap.
Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
xxxx


----------



## guestmama9971 (May 11, 2009)

-


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

welcome!









yay for vans and boo for car problems!

Anyone still losing hair? I'm gonna be bald soon if this doesn't stop.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

ME! I'm still losing hair.... not quite bald, but sick of clogging up the drain in the shower constantly.
~maddymama


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
welcome!









yay for vans and boo for car problems!

Anyone still losing hair? I'm gonna be bald soon if this doesn't stop.

Yup!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
welcome!









yay for vans and boo for car problems!

Anyone still losing hair? I'm gonna be bald soon if this doesn't stop.

Oh yes...my whole family is disgusted! I don't remember it being like this before.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

My hair loss is seriously making me consider shaving my head. It doesn't seem like the hair I have left is growing either. All in all, a pretty disheartening situation. Maybe DH and I should consider another baby just to get some hair back







Too bad it won't work for him too!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry about the hair loss ladies. Maybe we should have a moment of silence for everyone's hair









I actually bleached out my entire head of hair in late December since I had so much natural hair color to work with. It worked out perfect, because when I see hairs I never know if it is hair loss or breakage. So, I can't worry either way... hehe. However, I haven't noticed an excessive amount in my brush or shower though.


----------



## Lacrymosa (Nov 30, 2008)

My hair loss has reduced quite a bit since 6 months post partum


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's Cedar in her highchair. She's not eating yet, but I thought I'd put her in it so she could be a part of the family meals.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4310052116

She's almost sitting up on her own now and is suddenly making many more new sounds. Nothing like feeling annoyed that your baby is waking you up wayyyy too early but then forgiving them as soon as you see their cute little smiles and babbling. They're so amazing


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Trying to catch up here....Slimkins and MM, Kingsley sleeps the same way!! I have no idea what that's about!







And I'm still losing hair as well. I just run my fingers thru and it comes out in chunks, yuck!

I got my period back a couple weeks ago and it's kinda nice to have it back







Kings is sitting great on his own and rolling a ton. Bridging and all that... It's so fun to watch him grow and discover. He is teething quite a bit but handling it pretty well i think.
He is eating food, very very little but he is getting to taste things.








We are still happily co-sleeping.
We still wrap quite a bit which i am so thankful for! He is growing to be a pretty big boy too! He loves to play music and now goes to music classes, which he seems to really enjoy.
Here's a pic i took the other day.

Ok, hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying their little people!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh my gosh these babies are so adorable! I've been mostly lurking while nursing but wanted to pop in to say hi now that I have two free hands! Miss Abby is 5.5 mos and I can't believe she's approaching the age for solids! She is pretty uninterested so I'm not sure if we're gonna start at 6 mos. She got 2 bottom teeth at 4.5 mos. I think she's working on the top teeth now. She is such a joy







but still definitely our last.

Here is Abigail making a really silly face on Christmas:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4315319576
 She's a funny baby. Still really content. I honestly didn't know babies could be this content!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I didn't know babies could be this content, either! I don't plan on DD being our last, though. But I'd like to wait a while before another one, for sure.

DD is rolling and starting to bridge a little bit. She's still not totally secure sitting up - but can do it. She just gets so mad and upset if she falls over! She wants to mouth EVERYTHING, but threw up when she tried to swallow part of a rice chex the other day . . . so I'm not going to start offering her chunks of stuff for a while yet. She does get a "flavor spoon" whenever we're eating something with any liquid to it at all, because she absolutely demands one. And she likes to mouth bread, veggies, etc - anything I'm eating in my hand.


----------



## guestmama9971 (May 11, 2009)

-


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

I cannot believe these babies are going to be 6 months! Time has FLOWN by with this baby. He is an easy little guy still, and I hope he's not our last.
















Isaac was 20 pounds and 27 inches two weeks ago, it seems like he is slowing down a little big. Still squeezes into some size 12 months stuff, but mostly into size 18 months clothing. He is just a giant!

We're still co-sleeping, probably will be for months, although I've always moved my other babies into the pack and play at 6 months.









I lurk, but don't post often, hubby still works out of town full time. I'm here with all 4 kiddos full time on my own, it sucks!

I finally started the 30 Day Shred and counting calories, only about 12-15 lbs. to pre-pregnancies weight.









Here's our little one. He LOVES the swing in the backyard and just got his two bottom teeth.









http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_4869.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_4809.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_4630.jpg


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow, it's been way too long since I've been here. I just went through and looked at so many pics of all the sweet babies- they are getting so big!

My guys are seven months now (they were early). They each have two teeth. Dylan sits, Ryan tips over. They roll here and there, when they want to.

They're still on pretty much opposite sleep schedules. One is almost always awake. And neither are remotely close to sleeping through the night.

Dylan is almost 20 lbs, Ryan is over 16. They've always had a discrepancy, but it has become more and more lately since Ryan hasn't gained much over the last few months but Dylan keeps trucking along. We're just happy he isn't losing- he's been undergoing chemotherapy for the past three months for retinoblastoma.

Some pics:
http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC07592.jpg

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC07513.jpg

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC07188.jpg

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/DSC07013.jpg


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Jayme, they are beautiful! I'm so sorry to hear that Ryan is having to unergo chemotherapy. I hope it works well and he stays healthy when the course is done. Hugs to you and baby Ryan.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

All the babes look adorable







I haven't weighed DS2 in a while, but I'd guess he's around 18 or so pounds now. He's not quite sitting up by himself yet and he STILL doesn't have any teeth!! He'll be 6 months in just a few days now, which is hard to believe... they grow SO fast!! I haven't offered any solids to him just yet, but as soon as he can sit up we're going to start.

So, we got him a new carseat (truefit premier), oh, 2 or 3 wks ago (which he hated, so its now DS1's and he's in DS1's old triumph... makes'm both happy. What his issue is/was with the truefit I have no idea...), and ever since then we've been missing is sophie the giraffe







I searched the car & the house and eventually came to the conclusion that we must have left it at the mall :sniffle: And then, last night, I went downstairs to microwave something and looked at the carseat box and went 'hmm. this is a totally bizzare thought, but...' and yes. Sure enough, there she was all closed up in the truefit box!!







DS1 must have dropped her in there when he was playing in it and then DH just picked the whole thing up and put it downstairs









I honestly think he's going to be crawling here soon though. He can almost get up on all fours (I think he has actually once or twice), whcih is both super exciting AND super terryfing at the same time!


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

How on earth did I not know that there was a DDC for us?!? I'm only like...6 months late to the party!

My babe Andrew will be 6 months on the 6th. He's doing great, is huge and adorable of course







Weighs 20 lbs. and is 28" long. My first ever child to sleep through the night before he turned a year old (don't hate me, feel sorry for me for all those other sleepless years with colicky babies! LOL!







).

I just gave him his first try of baby cereal mixed with mama milk. Now here's the funny thing. While my other 2 kiddos made faces, spit it out, turned their head, and didn't really take to baby food until 8 months, this little guy smacked his lips, and then proceeded to grab the spoon from me and shove it into his mouth!







And that about sums up his personality in a nut shell ladies.

I have always said before he was even born that I think he'll be someone who approaches life with gusto, and is a laughing, smiling, social person. And he really is. Funny that I could feel that even when he was in my tummy. Love my little guy!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

jayme I hope he makes a full recovery

wyatt has discovered that he can roll to get places! life as we know it is over. the cats had better hide. he'll be 5 months in a couple of days.

does any one know when babies are "supposed" to double their birth weight? I have heard 4 months and 6 months. and when calculating do you use their true birth weight or the low weight? ds lost almost a lb at birth so it makes a big difference. he was 9lb8oz at birth and was 15lb 1oz at 4 months, not sure what he is now.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
jayme I hope he makes a full recovery

wyatt has discovered that he can roll to get places! life as we know it is over. the cats had better hide. he'll be 5 months in a couple of days.

does any one know when babies are "supposed" to double their birth weight? I have heard 4 months and 6 months. and when calculating do you use their true birth weight or the low weight? ds lost almost a lb at birth so it makes a big difference. he was 9lb8oz at birth and was 15lb 1oz at 4 months, not sure what he is now.

Olivine doubled her birth weight by around 4mo. She was born at 7lb14oz, maybe lost 2-3oz after she was born, and now at nearly 6mo she's 16.5lbs.. Your little guy started off pretty large, so I wouldn't worry about it. I can't imagine that there's a one-size-fits-all formula for this kind of thing.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
does any one know when babies are "supposed" to double their birth weight? I have heard 4 months and 6 months. and when calculating do you use their true birth weight or the low weight? ds lost almost a lb at birth so it makes a big difference. he was 9lb8oz at birth and was 15lb 1oz at 4 months, not sure what he is now.

I read recently it was by 5 months...so somewhere in between what you heard I guess.

I need advice. Cedar is not sitting up quite yet on her own, nor does she have any teeth, but in the morning when I'm eating apples she screams very loudly until I let her have some licks, and when I take the apple away she screams some more, even if I try and switch the apple with a bottle of breastmilk. Lately too she has been refusing to drink very much, especially in the mornings, and almost never finishes her bottles anymore. I'm worried she's going to start losing weight if she keeps this up! I've read that rejecting the bottle is one sign of teething, but I don't feel anything on her gumline yet. Wondering if I should try out some foods for her even though she doesn't show the typical signs...any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Ladies, it is so great to see all the babies. They all look fantastic!

*Jayme,* your little ones really do look great and I'm sorry your LO is going through chemo. I missed that you wrote that the first time I read your post. I'm beyond impressed with how it seems you handle things with such stride. Good luck to your fam!

Ryden is 5 months and a week and he weighs 19 lbs. and is 27 inches long. Texaspeach, I think he doubled his weight by 2 months and has only gained about a pound a month since.
I cut milk out of my diet this week because Ryden broke out with some eczema on his torso and the tops of his thighs. Sometimes on his cheeks, too. The ped thinks that where it is located it is probably an internal allergen. Especially, since I haven't changed any detergents or anything. So, I will start with dairy and hopefully see a difference in a couple of weeks, and if not, I will start eliminating other things.
I am back at work a couple of days a week now, and I am really enjoying it. Ryden also got really excited to see the lady that is watching him, two days a week, when she came over yesterday. I guess that is a good sign.








On saturdays, his daddy watches him. I think that is really special for them to have that time. The first saturday that my DH watched him, he (my DH) fell asleep by 8:30 that night








I think he has a new perspective on things.

most recent of my little nugget and I


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
I read recently it was by 5 months...so somewhere in between what you heard I guess.

I need advice. Cedar is not sitting up quite yet on her own, nor does she have any teeth, but in the morning when I'm eating apples she screams very loudly until I let her have some licks, and when I take the apple away she screams some more, even if I try and switch the apple with a bottle of breastmilk. Lately too she has been refusing to drink very much, especially in the mornings, and almost never finishes her bottles anymore. I'm worried she's going to start losing weight if she keeps this up! I've read that rejecting the bottle is one sign of teething, but I don't feel anything on her gumline yet. Wondering if I should try out some foods for her even though she doesn't show the typical signs...any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I let my DS eat before he could sit on his own. I didn't know about BLW or that there were any "rules" to it. I simply followed his lead and let him have little bits of things once he started acting interested (around 5mo). He didn't actually sit up until 7mo, so if I had waited for that it would have been a long 2mo!!

Olivine has also started eating because she showed an interest. She has little chunks of what I'm eating or something I use a mesh feeder and give her banana or avocado. She's never had a problem with chunks of food and chews each bite perfectly before swallowing. However, she can sit up on her own (since 4.5mo), so I feed her in her high chair.

Eating with a mesh feeder

Hilarious video of Olivine playing the Wii


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 

Hilarious video of Olivine playing the Wii

Abra--this is so cute. Her little laugh is adorable.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

dh and i were having a tiff so he decided he was going to take charge and feed the baby...
she ate a whole jar of sweet potatoes...screamed like a banshee if you hid the spoon...dh spilled some on the bumbo and she leaned over and started licking it up...scarey...gonna be a fat one this girl...
ds only ate a little here and there until 9 mos...he was way more of a booby hound!!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saoirse2007* 
dh and i were having a tiff so he decided he was going to take charge and feed the baby...
she ate a whole jar of sweet potatoes...screamed like a banshee if you hid the spoon...dh spilled some on the bumbo and she leaned over and started licking it up...scarey...gonna be a fat one this girl...
ds only ate a little here and there until 9 mos...he was way more of a booby hound!!











My DS was a crazed early eater as well. He's now a very thin 6yo that doesn't over-eat at all.. There's hope!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
I let my DS eat before he could sit on his own. I didn't know about BLW or that there were any "rules" to it. I simply followed his lead and let him have little bits of things once he started acting interested (around 5mo). He didn't actually sit up until 7mo, so if I had waited for that it would have been a long 2mo!!

Olivine has also started eating because she showed an interest. She has little chunks of what I'm eating or something I use a mesh feeder and give her banana or avocado. She's never had a problem with chunks of food and chews each bite perfectly before swallowing. However, she can sit up on her own (since 4.5mo), so I feed her in her high chair.

Eating with a mesh feeder

Hilarious video of Olivine playing the Wii

Abra i love that mesh feeder!!!! I have to get one!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Heyla all! I keep forgetting to check in!

Let's see... Tor is 20lbs and long, wearing a few 9mo items but mostly 12-18mo stuff. His one-size dipes are at their "biggest" setting and he happily shares dipes with his 2.5yo sister.









He sits on his own and loves bouncing in his exersaucer. He was close to crawling (bridging, snow plowing, etc) but then realized that he can make better time by rolling. So now he is a "roller derby baby", log rolling his way around the house. It's really funny though it worries me a bit since the girls have lots of small toys and Tor gets everywhere... Our couch is "open" (up on little legs?) and yesterday Tor was under it, gumming on a dust bunny!

Other than grabbing my coffee lid and licking it clean Tor's only solids have been an apple he plays with during meals. We're waiting for valentine's day as being "close enough". He sits, he has a pincer grip, and he really wants to join in the meal. Traditionally we offer apple first (dh's dad was an apple farmer and dh grew up on an apple farm/orchard)... then we offer whatever we're eating as a family. DD1 was all about solids but nursed till she was almost 4yo. DD2 was totally uninterested till nearly a year and then weaned herself around her 2nd birthday. DD1 loved soft, creamy, sweet things and dd2 wanted chewey, savory, crunchy things. So dd1 loved avocado and dd2 hated it unless it was super garlicy guacamole. I wonder what ds will like?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

SNOWWWWWW!

DH just took the big kids out in it . . . we'll see if DD gets to go out. She's asleep at the moment. Last time it snowed DH took her out for a few minutes but she got really upset when she saw me still inside . . . but I have a bigger snowsuit thing now that might keep her actually warm.

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules pulled himself up to stand today...and then fell over hard. He did this twice today. Now I can't leave him alone for very long to have floor time because he is really interested in pulling himself up. He is 6 months, 2 weeks old. He is just growing so fast!

Last night he got to a sitting position by himself, and he crawls so well too.

I am glad he is getting around so well. I had a slight concern that the lyme he has could affect him from being mobile. I have had issues with the lyme I have and being able to walk. What a relief. We are working on healing it with lots of herbs and homeopathy since he is allergic to lyme antibiotics. I recently learned that women that have lyme and are pregnant have a very high chance of delivering premature babies. Jules was 3 weeks early.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

bluebird- I'm glad he is doing so well! DD1 walked on her own by 7-8 months while DD2 didn't walk until her first birthday. I'm really curious to see what DS does! Honestly, I'm sort of hoping he holds off until it's warm enough to turn the stove off. We heat with wood/pellets and it's a small house so I worry that a brand new cruiser/toddler could end up with burnt hands from falling into or cruising against the stove.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there all!
I have been AWOL and just found our thread again. Everyone's babes are so big & cute!

Jayme: BIG







. Please update us on his progress!

Silas is 20 pounds and a very smiley baby.
Except when he's colicky (still!). Even asleep he can't be put down between the hours of 8-11. But he is such a sweetie and has the dorkiest laugh







. Some recent pics on a post from my blog:
Dear Silas

Anyone have any nap ideas? He only naps for about 20 minutes until he wakes up screaming in his cosleeper. He will nap longer on me, but I also have DD to take care of, I can't just sit around like I did with her.
I wear him sometimes when I have to but my back keeps going out (um, maybe because he's 20 pounds!







) and wearing him makes it worse.

How do I keep getting these awful sleepers? DD is 3 and *still* wakes up crying. Sheesh.







Sorry- had to vent- it's so frustrating!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

We were dealing with Jules waking up all the time, but then I realized that it became habit. So for a while I had to nap wit him to train him to sleep longer. Also I give him some chamomile tea and a little magnesium directly for relaxation or an epsom salt bath before bed. I have also learned that if he is colicky he sleeps bad, so I have been addressing that by not eating onions, cabbage, and collards. And I have been giving him homeopathic chamomilla if needed. Works well at calming him down.

Mouso, those pics are so cute! I just what to reach out and grab his cheeks, love it!


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
We were dealing with Jules waking up all the time, but then I realized that it became habit. So for a while I had to nap wit him to train him to sleep longer. Also I give him some chamomile tea and a little magnesium directly for relaxation or an epsom salt bath before bed. I have also learned that if he is colicky he sleeps bad, so I have been addressing that by not eating onions, cabbage, and collards. And I have been giving him homeopathic chamomilla if needed. Works well at calming him down.

Mouso, those pics are so cute! I just what to reach out and grab his cheeks, love it!

Thanks for the hints. I will try a few of those.
And, thanks, his cheeks are definitely delicious. I squeeze and kiss them every chance I get!


----------



## guestmama9971 (May 11, 2009)

-


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I have also learned that if he is colicky he sleeps bad, so I have been addressing that by not eating onions, cabbage, and collards.









life without collards???!! That would be so tough


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Blubird that is amazing!! What a strong LO you have! Good for him!
And Mouso, that blog post made me cry... Guess it's been a long day here.

We're in the process of moving DS into the crib. I really feel like he needs his space since everynight he kicks, punches and pulls my hair. I miss my baby in bed with me tho








Any tips?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Blubird that is amazing!! What a strong LO you have! Good for him!
And Mouso, that blog post made me cry... Guess it's been a long day here.

We're in the process of moving DS into the crib. I really feel like he needs his space since everynight he kicks, punches and pulls my hair. I miss my baby in bed with me tho








Any tips?

Can you do a sidecar arrangement? That is what we do. Abigail is a kicker too. I put the crib on the side next to DH and I nurse her to sleep and put her into the crib. When she wakes up I usually bring her into bed with me but I'm trying to get better about putting her back into the crib. I keep her on H's side so she can't see me when she wakes up so sometimes she'll just look at him and fall back asleep. When she sees me she needs to eat.

Does anyone have a reflux baby that is still spitting up constantly? Sheesh, this is ridiculous! Abigail is almost 6 mos and still spitting up all the time. Has anyone had a reflux baby in the past? How long does this last? Please tell me I'm not gonna have a hurling toddler walking around the house and spitting up on everything!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Blubird that is amazing!! What a strong LO you have! Good for him!
And Mouso, that blog post made me cry... Guess it's been a long day here.

We're in the process of moving DS into the crib. I really feel like he needs his space since everynight he kicks, punches and pulls my hair. I miss my baby in bed with me tho








Any tips?

I agree, you should try to sidecar your crib. Olivine also sleeps in a home-made co-sleeper that's similar to a sidecarred crib. It allows her to sleep better (she's a very light sleeper), but she's still right next to me for nursing, etc. Also, when she's on her own mattress I don't notice her squirming nearly as much.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I hope all of you having sleep "issues" find some rest for the weary soon!

DD seems kind of frustrated. I think she wants to move around better. She can creep (plow head into floor, push with feet) and roll (occasionally she will do this to get somewhere on the bed) but can't really hold a bridge yet for very long. I think she's close to pulling up. She's sitting well, and does enjoy sitting and playing with toys . . . sometimes. But she really seems like she wants to be able to go get things (people, animals, toys) she wants.

Luckily (from this point of view) DH isn't working much right now (not so good for our bank account, but temporary.) It's hard for me to work unless he is with her or she's asleep. (WAH 3 days a week.)

In other news we are practically snowed in and expecting another 7 - 14 inches tonight and tomorrow! So unusual for our location!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks mamas! we tried pulling up the crib to the bed and it worked really well!! Can't believe i didn't think to do that!! Last night he went down at 9 woke at 12:30 to nurse went back into his crib and then woke again at 4am and that time he came into bed with us. Not bad huh? I'm totally happy! And everyone slept better!


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Thanks mamas! we tried pulling up the crib to the bed and it worked really well!! Can't believe i didn't think to do that!! Last night he went down at 9 woke at 12:30 to nurse went back into his crib and then woke again at 4am and that time he came into bed with us. Not bad huh? I'm totally happy! And everyone slept better!

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

He has been very happy today celebrating his 6 months here!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

*ombrooklyn*, we have Ryden's crib right by our bed, too. We didn't sidecar it, but it is only about 8 inches away from my side. Also, your son is very cute in that pic.

Today, Ryden finally rolled from his belly to his back for the first time. Probably wouldn't have happened without the mega enticement from toys hanging over his head... not sure if it counts the same, but I'll take it.


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
*ombrooklyn*, we have Ryden's crib right by our bed, too. We didn't sidecar it, but it is only about 8 inches away from my side. Also, your son is very cute in that pic.

Today, Ryden finally rolled from his belly to his back for the first time. Probably wouldn't have happened without the mega enticement from toys hanging over his head... not sure if it counts the same, but I'll take it.









That's the set up we have too. And thanks!
Awesome about the rolling!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
DD seems kind of frustrated. I think she wants to move around better. She can creep (plow head into floor, push with feet) and roll (occasionally she will do this to get somewhere on the bed) but can't really hold a bridge yet for very long. I think she's close to pulling up. She's sitting well, and does enjoy sitting and playing with toys . . . sometimes. But she really seems like she wants to be able to go get things (people, animals, toys) she wants.


I know what you mean. Jules just wants to get around so bad, and wants to play with my dd. Now that he is crawling, he follows her around the house.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
He has been very happy today celebrating his 6 months here!

So cute!!!! (and the hair, adorable! Is that the true color or just the lighting?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
Today, Ryden finally rolled from his belly to his back for the first time. Probably wouldn't have happened without the mega enticement from toys hanging over his head... not sure if it counts the same, but I'll take it.

















how exciting!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

for rolling! we were so excited when wy discovered he could get places by rolling that we took a video and sent it to the grandparents










my little guy is getting so big now. he loves to be worn - I love the beco! I would fit better if I were taller but it's still very comfy. I got it for half off and am so pleased with it.

what nickname do you call your baby? I keep catching myself calling ds "bubba" - that is not something I want to stick, given the negative connotation it has, but it was what I called my half-brother as a child.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mouso* 
Silas is 20 pounds and a very smiley baby.
Except when he's colicky (still!). Even asleep he can't be put down between the hours of 8-11. But he is such a sweetie and has the dorkiest laugh







. Some recent pics on a post from my blog:
Dear Silas


he is just about the cutest thing ever!! look at those cheeks!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, mamas!! I was worried about him being a one hit wonder, but he settled that last night by rolling from his back to his belly in his crib







Since he was so confused, I was nice enough to roll him back.

*Texaspeach*, the only nickname I have used is Ry Ry, other than flat out silly stuff like Fu Fu La Rue Rue








Wyatt looks very comfy and happy btw.

and *bluebirdmama1*, I can't wait until my little guy is cruising around the house!

here were my trouble-makers this morning


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Texaspeach: I call Olivine "bean" or "beanie". My friend's toddler called her All-Bean when he first learned to pronounce her name, it just kind of stuck!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, Mamas!

We have LOTS of nicknames in our house - DH loves them. But they're silly and affectionate and don't replace the given names so much as compliment them.

DD's name is Day and we call her Daisy or Daisy Day a lot of the time right now. Also Bean and Sweetheart and Girla and . . . Daisy Girl Sweetheart Berry just came out of DH's mouth







!


----------



## JoyfamMama (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone!! It's been a Loooooooong time since I"ve been here. Wow! I was scanning through some of the posts and seeing some pics and vids. THe babies are so cute.









Josiah will be 6 months on Monday. I simply cannot believe how fast the time has gone, or even where it has gone!

Here's a picture of my little guy that was taken just a couple days ago when we were doing laundry "together". ;-)

http://picasaweb.google.com/annie919...80449869235890

I have the cutest baby!!

Blessings to you all!


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm big into nicknames and terms of endeaement. Jonah's main nickname is Jojo, but I also call him (and DH and the dogs) buddy, bubba, bubble, etc. Pet names tend to evolve with me. Bubba became bubble the other day


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Love peace and happiness to all of you and your LO's this "V" day!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules not crawls around all day growling. He does in act of being tough. Like crawling to the window, pulling himself up to look out and growling at the birds outside. He chases his sister around and growls at her too. He even does this in his sleep. Pretty cute!

What is it about my kids. My dd growled as her first real sound. Is this common?

And when jules cries he yells Ma, Ma. Not sure if he knows thats me or if he just makes that sound by chance.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Jules not crawls around all day growling. He does in act of being tough. Like crawling to the window, pulling himself up to look out and growling at the birds outside. He chases his sister around and growls at her too. He even does this in his sleep. Pretty cute!

What is it about my kids. My dd growled as her first real sound. Is this common?

And when jules cries he yells Ma, Ma. Not sure if he knows thats me or if he just makes that sound by chance.

My friend's 9mo growls quite a bit, I'm not sure what age it started though. Olivine is 6mo and babbles a lot (ahh, baaa, ahh-baa-gaa, and ma ma), but doesn't growl. My 6yo DS never made anything that sounded like an animal until he learned it from someone else around age 2.. Who knows?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DD has started shrieking with glee







She has to, to be heard in this house! We are all loud people in our home - not so much out in public but at home? Listen up!

She is not too happy with me trying to work while DS1 & 2 are at their grandparent's house (our usual arrangement on my 1 day/wk working while DH is at work). So back to work while the working is good (she's emptying out a toy bin right now.)


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Cavan had his 6 month appointment today. He is 25.5 inches long and 13lbs 15.5oz.









Here he is at 5.5 months playing with DH: CLICK


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Cavan had his 6 month appointment today. He is 25.5 inches long and 13lbs 15.5oz.









Here he is at 5.5 months playing with DH: CLICK

What an awesome crawler!! K is to fat to get himself up! hahaha
He looks great!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Cavan had his 6 month appointment today. He is 25.5 inches long and 13lbs 15.5oz.









Here he is at 5.5 months playing with DH: CLICK

So cute!! It is just like Jules, crawling and pulling himself up already. How are you managing when he falls backwards? Jules can get down from standing position very well, but many times, he lands on his head. Ouch! And usually his toys are around him.

Also wanted to know how Cavens Dr was about him being just about 14 lbs? Jules is around that I think and just thought he should weigh more since many babies here are over 20 lbs. He doesn't see his dr till next month. I think that Jules has lost weight since learning to crawl.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
So cute!! It is just like Jules, crawling and pulling himself up already. How are you managing when he falls backwards? Jules can get down from standing position very well, but many times, he lands on his head. Ouch! And usually his toys are around him.

Also wanted to know how Cavens Dr was about him being just about 14 lbs? Jules is around that I think and just thought he should weigh more since many babies here are over 20 lbs. He doesn't see his dr till next month. I think that Jules has lost weight since learning to crawl.

We did have a couple bumps on the head (nothing the all powerful boob couldn't fix though







) when he first started pulling himself up but it's weird... he has learned to keep his head up when he does take a tumble backwards so his head is sorta tucked in. I will try to get it on video today.

We really lucked out with our Doctor. He is just awesome. Re Cavan's weight... what Dr Rich said in a nutshell was basically most babies have a general slow down of weight gain in the 6 month to 9 month range. Cavan (and it sounds like Jules also) are experiencing a slow down earlier (4 to 6 months). This is because their small size gives them a bit of a physical advantage over heavier chunky babies and because they are smaller they can hold up their weight a bit better (most babies catch up with each other between 9 and 12 months though). Also because they are more mobile they are using up energy and this can also keep them on the smaller side. He said it is perfectly normal and healthy so I wouldn't worry about Jules. You are doing a great job


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is a little slideshow of pics I took today. 

Man, he just melts my heart.

and bluebirdmama, that is hilarious that Jules crawls around growling. My dog would love it if Ryden thought to do that when he starts to crawl.

and Coconut, Cavan is really on the move! Adorable!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Ai! I fell and at least sprained my ankle yesterday. DD was in her mei tei wrap at the time and was totally fine. She didn't even cry (I did). I was in a parking garage and two very sweet men helped me get up, walked me to my car, gave me $2 to make sure I could get out of the cash-only garage (I had enough for 1 hour but thought I was over it because of the fall). Then I had to drive an hour to get home (and this is my right ankle, of course). Thankfully, the boys were NOT with us, and thankfully, DH was home by the time we got home. I don't think I could have made it into the house at that point, definitely not with DD. I am home alone w/all three kids today which is going . . . okay . . . so far. I have my ankle splinted and wrapped so I can hobble with a stick to the bathroom, etc., and DS1 is almost 6 and quite capable of moving DD around, fetching me things, etc. Only 5 more hours to go till DH gets home!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

s Sorry, Mamabeakley


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Michele- too cute!
Mamabeakley- YIKES!!! I'm so sorry you sprained your ankle..... sending you speedy recovery vibes.
~maddymama


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

My ankle is broken :-(

DD seems upset that I can't carry her right now. I'm giving myself the weekend (while DH is around) to get used to walking with crutches before I try wearing her with them. I think somebody is giving me an Ergo, because I think that'll be a lot easier than any of the carriers I have to get on and off, etc.

I'm so tired (I worked about 6 hours today and then went to my BFF's birthday party) I just want to cry. I know I'll feel better about everything in the morning. But right now I'm on my pity pot!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
My ankle is broken :-(

DD seems upset that I can't carry her right now. I'm giving myself the weekend (while DH is around) to get used to walking with crutches before I try wearing her with them. I think somebody is giving me an Ergo, because I think that'll be a lot easier than any of the carriers I have to get on and off, etc.

I'm so tired (I worked about 6 hours today and then went to my BFF's birthday party) I just want to cry. I know I'll feel better about everything in the morning. But right now I'm on my pity pot!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hugs! Give yourself plenty of time to get comfortable with the crutches! I hope you heal quickly!
~maddymama


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
My ankle is broken :-(

DD seems upset that I can't carry her right now. I'm giving myself the weekend (while DH is around) to get used to walking with crutches before I try wearing her with them. I think somebody is giving me an Ergo, because I think that'll be a lot easier than any of the carriers I have to get on and off, etc.

I'm so tired (I worked about 6 hours today and then went to my BFF's birthday party) I just want to cry. I know I'll feel better about everything in the morning. But right now I'm on my pity pot!


So, so sorry, mama, thank stinks! I hope the Ergo is a life saver for you, I LOVE ours!

My Isaac is just as chunky as ever. He just now started sitting up and is no where near crawling, which is just fine with me.

I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Ouch! I hope you heal quickly. I love the ergo...

Adorable crawlers! Tor still prefers the log roll, and he's got this sort of "thomas the tank engine turn table" maneuver where he'll roll in on direction, spin on his belly (using his arms), and roll off in the new direction. My dd1 never did crawl (she started walking wicked young) and then dd2 crawled for a long time. I've never had a log roller though!

Tor has been munching on apples, pears, mashed apricots, avocado, and today we added some chicken. We're all sick and DH made a huge pot of chicken soup... I fished a few pieces out for him and he loved it!


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG, this is the cutest thing ever! Jonah waves byebye: 




I haven't been on here lately, but had to share this. Jonah is six months now and is rolling and scooting around. He broke through two teeth which seem to have a bit more to go. He is saying "dadada" and also likes to growl. We're introducing solids using a variety of methods, but he's not really into them at all. I am settling into a routine at home with my husband as we are both out of work now. I'm trying not to get too used to it because I'm certain I am the one who will find a day job first. I just love being with Jonah 24/7. I wish it could be like this forever!!!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
OMG, this is the cutest thing ever! Jonah waves byebye: 





awe, man.... I am so jealous. That is the cutest thing ever! I cannot even wait until Ryden is doing stuff like that.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
My ankle is broken :-(

DD seems upset that I can't carry her right now. I'm giving myself the weekend (while DH is around) to get used to walking with crutches before I try wearing her with them. I think somebody is giving me an Ergo, because I think that'll be a lot easier than any of the carriers I have to get on and off, etc.

I'm so tired (I worked about 6 hours today and then went to my BFF's birthday party) I just want to cry. I know I'll feel better about everything in the morning. But right now I'm on my pity pot!

We are thinking of you.







healing vibes your way!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Tor has been munching on apples, pears, mashed apricots, avocado, and today we added some chicken. We're all sick and DH made a huge pot of chicken soup... I fished a few pieces out for him and he loved it!

They can have chicken? I guess they need teeth for that right? Jules has none still. He is really into eating and refuses to breastfeed if there is food around. Is it wrong to give food over milk this young?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
OMG, this is the cutest thing ever! Jonah waves byebye: 





So CUTE!!!!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
They can have chicken? I guess they need teeth for that right? Jules has none still. He is really into eating and refuses to breastfeed if there is food around. Is it wrong to give food over milk this young?

I feel Olivine chicken and hamburger. I just make sure it's in very small piece or I partially chew it for her. She pretty much eats anything that we're eating these days (age appropriate of course). She does have 4 teeth, but I really don't think they help her eat very much, most of the chewing is done with molars... Yesterday she pretty much mastered her pincher grasp and can feed herself cereal with *some* accuracy.









Everyone's babies are so sweet!!
















Here's Olivine's update: She's 6.5mo, approx. 26" long and 17lbs, she's been sitting unassisted since 4mo, is pretty close to crawling (and really frustrated about it), just broke her 4th tooth yesterday, has her pincher grasp, can play peek-a-boo (she covers her own face with the blanket), and loves to stand holding onto the edge of something.

It amazes me how each baby works on totally different things to learn, yet they all pretty much catch up in the end.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts & prayers, everyone.

This is really really hard. But I am trying to stay as positive as I can and just take it one moment at a time.

Today is DS1's 6th birthday! We had to scrap some of our plans (which he seems okay with) and some friends are coming over to bring us dinner & cupcakes instead. DH also got off work early and has cleaned up the house and fed us all.

DD is (very cutely) frustrated that she can't crawl, too!

I did get an Ergo (free! practically new! from someone I don't even know personally! I feel really blessed) and I can stump around the house with DD in it. It's awkward and difficult, but I CAN be here alone with her when necessary. Yay!


----------



## schoolmom07 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
welcome!









yay for vans and boo for car problems!

Anyone still losing hair? I'm gonna be bald soon if this doesn't stop.

Is that what this is? I have been losing so much hair. Did not experience that with my first DD. I was wondering if I was like really sick or something. YK? I had no idea what was going on. Glad it was not just me.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright mamas, help calm me down. I have been stewing about this for two weeks going back and forth. DS went for his 6 month checkup two weeks ago. He only gained a pound from his visit at 4 mos. and gained less than an inch in height. The dr didnt seem too concerned, saying that it's possible he had a growth spurt right before his 4 mo visit which skewed the numbers. He was EBF up until the week before the 6 month visit when we started giving him tastes of solids. He now eats about half a mashed banana (or some comparable fruit equivalent, sometimes with a little oatmeal) for breakfast, a snack of possibly two Tbs of some fruit/veggie/oatmeal combo in the afternoon and 2-4 oz of veggie/fruit combo for dinner. He nurses every three hours or so during the day and once or twice at night. This has been his nursing schedule since he was 10 weeks or so. We haven't dropped any nursing since starting solids. Why isn't he gaining weight and growing in length? I've been to kellymom to look at supply and solids. I've tried to forget about it completely. I go back and forth about whether or not to worry. BTW, he's 27" long and weighs 17 lbs, so it's not like he's small...I'm just concerned about the lack of growth over a period that seems like he should have grown. Any advice? Is it even a problem?

Thank you everyone for your adorable pictures/videos. If I wasn't such a total idiot with the computer and I had more than a nanosecond to do things with two hands, I'd have posted pictures long ago. Maybe in my next life









And let me know if you think I should x-post this. I just figured that all our LO's are the same age and might be going through the same thing.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
Alright mamas, help calm me down. I have been stewing about this for two weeks going back and forth. DS went for his 6 month checkup two weeks ago. He only gained a pound from his visit at 4 mos. and gained less than an inch in height. The dr didnt seem too concerned, saying that it's possible he had a growth spurt right before his 4 mo visit which skewed the numbers. He was EBF up until the week before the 6 month visit when we started giving him tastes of solids. He now eats about half a mashed banana (or some comparable fruit equivalent, sometimes with a little oatmeal) for breakfast, a snack of possibly two Tbs of some fruit/veggie/oatmeal combo in the afternoon and 2-4 oz of veggie/fruit combo for dinner. He nurses every three hours or so during the day and once or twice at night. This has been his nursing schedule since he was 10 weeks or so. We haven't dropped any nursing since starting solids. Why isn't he gaining weight and growing in length? I've been to kellymom to look at supply and solids. I've tried to forget about it completely. I go back and forth about whether or not to worry. BTW, he's 27" long and weighs 17 lbs, so it's not like he's small...I'm just concerned about the lack of growth over a period that seems like he should have grown. Any advice? Is it even a problem?

Thank you everyone for your adorable pictures/videos. If I wasn't such a total idiot with the computer and I had more than a nanosecond to do things with two hands, I'd have posted pictures long ago. Maybe in my next life









And let me know if you think I should x-post this. I just figured that all our LO's are the same age and might be going through the same thing.

Olivine hasn't gained much weight between 4-6mo either, maybe 1-1.5lbs. I just figured it was normal for weight gain to slow down. She's about 26" long and roughly 17lbs at 6.5mo. She eats plenty and seems healthy so I don't think there's anything to worry about. A hungry baby will let you know!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

*dicksonley*, My son was......
16.7 lbs. at 2 month check-up
18.6 lbs. at 4 month check-up
and 19 something lbs. at 6 months

My ped just sees that he is still in the 90th percentile and doesn't think anything of it. I know I have wondered a few times, but then I think that if he continued to gain weight the way he did the first couple of months, he would be a monster by the time he becomes a toddler. Ya know....
He is also a little over 27 inches. I think that is another reason why he doesn't gain as much, because he keeps growing vertically and can't keep up with it.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you believe that our babies are half a year old. This time 6 months ago I was in labor.

Jackson was weighed and measured yesterday and he is 28.5 inches long and 21.5 lbs.

At his 4 month visit he was 26 inches and 19.14

At 2 months he was 24 inches and 16 something.

I have noticed that he is slowing down on weight, but his length sure has stated to creep up there. DH and I are both 5'11.

Tonight he was lying on the couch next to me and I had my arm on his legs at the ankles and he sat up all on his own.. then he got very frustrated that he couldn't do it unless my arm was over his legs. He loves to stand, roll and cross his ankles.

As far as food goes he loved anything we put in a bowl...he sees the bowl and his mouth opens..even if he is across the room. He also loves his Nuby Nibbler. Still no teeth that I can see..and he doesn't have any of the classic signs that they are coming either.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
Alright mamas, help calm me down. I have been stewing about this for two weeks going back and forth. DS went for his 6 month checkup two weeks ago. He only gained a pound from his visit at 4 mos. and gained less than an inch in height. The dr didnt seem too concerned, saying that it's possible he had a growth spurt right before his 4 mo visit which skewed the numbers. He was EBF up until the week before the 6 month visit when we started giving him tastes of solids. He now eats about half a mashed banana (or some comparable fruit equivalent, sometimes with a little oatmeal) for breakfast, a snack of possibly two Tbs of some fruit/veggie/oatmeal combo in the afternoon and 2-4 oz of veggie/fruit combo for dinner. He nurses every three hours or so during the day and once or twice at night. This has been his nursing schedule since he was 10 weeks or so. We haven't dropped any nursing since starting solids. Why isn't he gaining weight and growing in length? I've been to kellymom to look at supply and solids. I've tried to forget about it completely. I go back and forth about whether or not to worry. BTW, he's 27" long and weighs 17 lbs, so it's not like he's small...I'm just concerned about the lack of growth over a period that seems like he should have grown. Any advice? Is it even a problem?

Jonah gained one pound and 1.5 inches between his 4 and 6 month check up. I' not concerned because he is still in the same percentiles and this is a classic time to slow down on growth. I think this is especially true for ebf babes.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I knew that it was probably ok but I was so used to seeing the huge numbers up until now that it made me second guess my mama-sense. He has dropped in the percentiles somewhat but he's still above 50. It's good to hear that others are seeing the same thing with their LO's. Totally off topic...is anyone else really, really ready for spring? I like winter and all and like living someplace with 4 seasons but this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
Thanks guys! I knew that it was probably ok but I was so used to seeing the huge numbers up until now that it made me second guess my mama-sense. He has dropped in the percentiles somewhat but he's still above 50. It's good to hear that others are seeing the same thing with their LO's. Totally off topic...is anyone else really, really ready for spring? I like winter and all and like living someplace with 4 seasons but this is getting ridiculous!

Jules weight gain has been really slow. I am concerned about him. He just really doesn't like to nurse. I have to stay home with him, and never go anywhere. He totally refuses to nurse in public. So I have decided to feed him more solids and he is crazy about eating now, and I am starting to see a little chunk on him finally.

I can't wait for spring. I just want to let my baby run around outside.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi everybody, glad to hear all the babes are doing so great! DS2 is nearly 7 months old and I keep meaning to bring up the old sassy seat for him at the table so we can start solids properly - he's had bits off my plate a couple times now, but nothing consistant. He's getting pretty good at sitting up, finally, and he's scooting all around the house - not crawling yet, but scooting here and there and everywhere! Its amazing how well he can get around!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

They can have chicken? I guess they need teeth for that right? Jules has none still. He is really into eating and refuses to breastfeed if there is food around. Is it wrong to give food over milk this young?








Tor doesn't have any teeth yet. He just gums things to death! We follow a "baby led" approach to solids... basically sticking with the idea that solid food isn't primarily about "nutrition" until around a year. Instead, solid food's role is more exploration and sensory stimulation. Kiddos explore new tastes, smells, textures and so on while practicing small motor control, learning about gravity and the environment, and sharing in family activities. So at meal time I'll give Tor a half an apple, or a sweet potato wedge, or something like that... big enough that he can't break of chunks but small enough that he can hold it easily. We also offer "squished" foods, but usually he'll hold the spoon himself. It makes a right glorious mess, but he gets some in his mouth as well. The kellymom website has more info, and there are often baby-led solid threads floating around here.

Oh... chicken... different cultures offer different "first foods". Although modern north american groups tend towards fruits or veggies, other groups offer meat first. The LLL also suggests meat as a first food. My dd1 adored fruits/veggies when she was starting out but my dd2 hated them... she would spit out avocado with the most horrible "why are you poisoning me?" face. Then she tried some guacamole and we learned she prefers strong/savory flavors (garlic was a hit) and although we almost never eat red meat, we had steak at a holiday meal and she loved it! So if you have a kiddo who doesn't seem interested in what they're offered, try thinking outside the "gerber box".









HAIR- I'm not losing as much, but still some. I have an appointment to get my thyroid levels checked. Apparently, thyroid function can get pretty loopy during/after childbearing and while it normally settles on it's own, it's not uncommon for women to have thyroid problems for a year or two after birth. Since thyroid issues run in my family (and Tor is my third kiddo in 5 years), and since hair loss can be a sign of thyroid imbalance i'm getting checked. Can your care provider check your levels just in case?

WEIGHT- DD1 started in the 99% for height and weight and has stayed there since birth. DD2 started in the 99% for height and weight and fell completely off the charts during her first year. Every visit she was a bit further down the charts. Our family practice dr was ok with it (telling us she'd be concerned if dd2 didn't find a curve by a year) since dd2 was hitting milestones and seemed healthy/nursed a lot. At a year she was on the charts at aruond 10% for weight and 40% for height. And she has stayed around that... 10-15% weight, 40-50% height. She's tiny, but healthy. DS looks like he'll follow dd1's footsteps, but who knows?

Breastfed kiddos often start high on the charts then "even out" around 6 months. So, yeah, another vote for "don't worry".









WEATHER- between 1.5 and 2 feet of snow, with more falling. w00t!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Jules weight gain has been really slow. I am concerned about him. He just really doesn't like to nurse. I have to stay home with him, and never go anywhere. He totally refuses to nurse in public. So I have decided to feed him more solids and he is crazy about eating now, and I am starting to see a little chunk on him finally.

Olivine is the same way. She will not nurse if there is ANY stimulation (this started between 3-4mo). If I'm out and she needs to eat I will try to find a dark room and stand with her while she nurses. She won't even nurse at home if anything is going on and she's the only baby I've ever seen that doesn't comfort nurse.. However, she does nurse right before each nap and several times at night, so I know she's getting plenty. She also loves to eat solid food and has a pretty good pincher grasp now.

Here's a video of her trying so hard to stand up.. She's persistent!

CLICK


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

awwww! cute!









DS is the first of my babes who will let me use the ergo "cover" while nursing. DD1 and DD2 both wanted to nurse while out, but both wanted to see everything. So both would clamp down on the nipple, whip their head to the side (ouch!), and eventually pull off and I'd spray the world with milk. But if I tried to put the nipple away man, were they not amused!









My "best" (worst?) NIP moment was when dd1 popped off to watch a group of boy scouts... I sprayed a whole troup of 10-12 year olds! Ack!

I did a lot of car nursing and tried to nurse before going out.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine will only nurse in bed now- and there cannot be anyone in the room, no sounds, no distractions of any kind. It makes it very difficult to go out because he refuses to nurse anywhere but laying down in bed (side lying). Anyone else go through this?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

ds will only nurse in the recliner in the nursery







we're leaving for vacation tomorrow and I'm worried he's going to go on a nursing strike or something. sometimes I can get him to nurse in the car. I was prepared to nip all over the place but he refuses!

mamab I hope your foot heals quickly


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
ds will only nurse in the recliner in the nursery







we're leaving for vacation tomorrow and I'm worried he's going to go on a nursing strike or something. sometimes I can get him to nurse in the car. I was prepared to nip all over the place but he refuses!

He used to nurse pretty much anywhere. Then slowly he started refusing certain places. First he refused to at the computer. Then he started refusing while on the couch. Then he wouldn't in the store anymore. Now he won't even let me nurse him sitting on the bed- I have to be laying on my side. I hope this is a phase! He is nursing every hour still... so this means we can't go anywhere!


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
My ankle is broken :-(

DD seems upset that I can't carry her right now. I'm giving myself the weekend (while DH is around) to get used to walking with crutches before I try wearing her with them. I think somebody is giving me an Ergo, because I think that'll be a lot easier than any of the carriers I have to get on and off, etc.

I'm so tired (I worked about 6 hours today and then went to my BFF's birthday party) I just want to cry. I know I'll feel better about everything in the morning. But right now I'm on my pity pot!

I've spent a lot of time as a mom not being able to walk. It's really hard! Once I got out of a wheelchair- I never did use crutches at home- I hopped everywhere on my good leg, and just spent a lot of time trying to entertain my toddler while sitting. It's challenging but you'll get it









Just think... each day is one day closer to the bone healing completely


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I just ask you wise mamas about vaccines? I don't necessarily mean which ones to get/ which not to get, and I don't really want to start any big philosophical arguments.

Sol is 6 months old and has not yet had any vaccines. We have been researching each vaccine individually. I guess my question is more about the decision making process surrounding things like vaccines. Everyone I know IRL follows the standard vaccine schedule. I know you have all at least thought about this issue so I want your opinions. How do you sort through all the research? What sources of research do you trust? Do you have any books/websites that you found helpful in your search? Will you think I'm nutter if I don't give my son any vaccines (just kidding)? We have (obviously) already decided that the standard schedule is not for us. If you have made a similar decision: how do you explain your choice to other mainstream mamas/ family members?

I am just sort of overwhelmed by the weight of this decision and the pressure of (well meaning) family and friends who are concerned for ds's health.

TIA!

PS- I love looking at all your baby photos/videos... SO CUTE!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Ali, have you looked at the vaccination forum here?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
Mine will only nurse in bed now- and there cannot be anyone in the room, no sounds, no distractions of any kind. It makes it very difficult to go out because he refuses to nurse anywhere but laying down in bed (side lying). Anyone else go through this?

Yup, I'm with you! Olivine will only nurse in bed or in a dark room while I stand up and hold her. Other people have commented that their babies would nurse in the car.. Ha ha.. Didn't you know, there's shiny buttons and knobs in the car! However, Olivine only nurses every 3 hours during the day and it's usually right before a nap. She will go longer if we're out of the house, sometimes 4-5 hours if I can't find a dark place to nurse her..

It is a faze, once the novelty of the world wears off they'll eat again. My son did the same thing between 7-9mo (which is when I hear of some babies "weaning themselves") and then he went back to nursing where ever.. Olivine started all of this much earlier than my DS (3mo), but I suspect she'll settle down eventually.


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I am lucky so far as Jackson will nurse where ever, whenever. In the car he is a bit more distracted, but if I threaten to put it away, he is johnny on the spot nursing. Jackson and I are flying to Canada on Friday to visit my sister and her family for 10 days so I am hoping that he will nurse in the plane without popping on and off 100 times. I am sure he will be more easily distracted by his cousins 5&7, but hopefully he will still nurse like a champ.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Ladies - miss you. I havn't checked in in ages

I'm in a big social black hole these days anyways.
Wombat thanks for mentioning the Thyroid thing, I might look into it. My hair loss has been kinda so long and on going, its gross. It is turning up everywhere, reminds me of when we had a long haired dog.
Cora is awesome. I had a bad 1st ped visit - just didn't like the tone, or all the sick kids sitting in the unsick section of the lobby. I keep meaning to set up a new ped but haven't. Cora is a hair over 17 lbs, and was a beautiful chunker of a kid, still is, has the cutest big butt. I have no idea what percentile she is cause we just don't go.
We are doing the baby led food introduciton thing here, and as she appears interested in foods I am sharing with her. Pears, apples, tastes of sauces and homemade pastries.
She is a pro in her walker, has just started comando crawling and sits up pretty well, but still falls over.
She nurses really well, has a crazy strong latch. She is getting more distractable all the time, definately like trying to nurse a 6 mo old. As long as I nurse her before we leave the house mostouting are uneventful which is nice.
Older Brother is doing pretty well with it, but is all "look at me look at me" which makes me nuts, and TV is the only known cure.

Last night she cried on and off all night which is really rare, I'm thinking teething or getting ready to conquer the crawl... teething tablet and tylenol didn't really do it so it might just be an emotional thing... she had to sleep on me, with me propped up. Very odd and it kinda sucked because it was the first night in a long time I was trying really hard to get more sleep and go to bed at bed time.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
I've spent a lot of time as a mom not being able to walk. It's really hard! Once I got out of a wheelchair- I never did use crutches at home- I hopped everywhere on my good leg, and just spent a lot of time trying to entertain my toddler while sitting. It's challenging but you'll get it









Just think... each day is one day closer to the bone healing completely









Yeah! I do think I'm starting to feel some improvement. And I do think it's kind of wimpy of me to complain about this when it is such a brief problem, really. OTOH, mamas who are wheelchair users or use crutches have their whole lives set up to accommodate and their kids are acclimated to this . . .

I'm theoretically allowed to put some weight on it now, but it doesn't feel like a good idea to me yet. Maybe in another few days . . .


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Mama- I hope you are back to 100% soon.

Are any of your DC yelling for no apparent reason? Jackson has started this and it is so loud and ear piercing. He does it while playing for the most part. I don't think that he is yelling in pain as he smiles while ding it. I am trying the "shhh softly" but it has not seemed to help. Any insight would be great.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
Mama- I hope you are back to 100% soon.

Are any of your DC yelling for no apparent reason? Jackson has started this and it is so loud and ear piercing. He does it while playing for the most part. I don't think that he is yelling in pain as he smiles while ding it. I am trying the "shhh softly" but it has not seemed to help. Any insight would be great.

I don't have an answer for how to stop this, but it is normal. Most babies will do it for a little while once they've discovered that they have control over their voice. It's okay to keep shhing him, he'll *eventually get it.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
Mama- I hope you are back to 100% soon.

Are any of your DC yelling for no apparent reason? Jackson has started this and it is so loud and ear piercing. He does it while playing for the most part. I don't think that he is yelling in pain as he smiles while ding it. I am trying the "shhh softly" but it has not seemed to help. Any insight would be great.

Jules totally does this especially at church when others are quiet. Very embarrassing.

Jules had his 7 month checkup and he is 16 1/2 lbs!! His Dr said he is growing right and I am so relieved. He has been growing slow and he in only gaining weight since he has been eating alot of solids.

He says dadadada all the time.
Dh says to him, "say mama." And Jules replies, "dada."

If I leave the room for a second, he is alwyas in the dog food bowl. I know he knows that it is off limits, so when I scold him about it, he grabs a piece out of the bowl, and runs, like "you can't catch me!"

Jules has been taking baths without me holding him since he can sit and crawl well. I just put the water level low and he crawls around splashing water. I am not sure why I haven't tried this earlier since he has been crawling for some time. I am just so used to being so careful with him.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

-


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor has a new fav solid... winter squash! He was very meh about the peaches and plums, amused by the apples and pears, pretty dang happy about the bananas and the chicken. But dear lords and ladies of light, this child was born to process squash! We've only tried butternut since it's not really "squash season" and we don't have gobs of them about at the moment, but he is a squash junkie.









We've got his 6mo visit next week... he'll technically be 6.5 months then, but it was the best we could schedule. And he's on track so we're not really worried. His skin is still problematic... big rashy splotches. He's had it more or less since birth and regardless of my diet so it may just be "the way he is". My mom's family has a LOT of eczema and dd1 has eczema so it's not out of the blue or anything. The down side is dd1 also has celiac disease so I'm being super extra careful with Tor not to introduce any gluten. Do you know how hard it is to find gluten free teething biscuits?







Earth's Best has a variety that advertises "NO WHEAT!!!!" but it contains barely... which is gluten. Sigh.

I did find a company called Hot Kid Baby MumMum Rice Rusks... organic rice biscuits. It's a sort of light/fluffy/crunchy biscuit instead of a hard teething style biscuit but it's pretty neutral. Rice, sugar, potato starch, and salt. Not ideal, but something to toss into the bag for laptime snacking. He's still a non-stop nursling though so that hasn't changed.

We've been sick for going on 4 weeks now... boo. The whole family keeps passing a cold back and forth, with at least two people sick at any one time. I can't wait for spring to finally stay.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
Hmmm... never was the case for me. It's been 4 years since my leg got messed up- still trying to figure things out.

I'm sure there ARE things you've figured out that I haven't . . . but I've known some mamas with life-long mobility issues for whom it just didn't seem like a huge deal.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay so knock me on the head now for being gone for so long...









I feel like time has flown by over the last few months. Rohnin has been doing pretty good, he was just under 17lbs at 6 months. We joke that soon he is going to overtake his 3yo sis who only weighed in at 26 lbs!









Doing great with nursing, and we just started playing with some foods. He L.O.V.E.S mashed potatoes, and fruit. Oh, and whipped cream, and homemade frosting.









Dh and I decided recently that I am going to either go back to school and become a CNM or start working towards a CPM. So I"m completely stoked about that. We also just picked up 6 chicks today, and we are getting a new puppy in the next few weeks so needless to say we have a pretty busy life going on now!

I will try my hardest to check -in more frequently.
Growth and prayer for all the babes and your familys!
Crystal

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...2&id=507265583

A recent pic of Rohnin...hope it works


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Wombat- Silas loves those mum mums. LOVES. I didn't realize they had sugar in them at first, then thought "of course he loves them!"









Silas loves food- but isn't that into BLW. He gets so angry when he drops his food that he won't eat anymore. He loves spoons, and will ignore his big chunks to be fed.
It's so weird to me b/c my DD absolutely hated spoons- didn't use them at all until she was able to use them herself. I never thought a baby just wouldn't really be into Baby-Led Weaning. Oh well.

He got his first tooth yesterday and seems to be working on another. What a fusspot he's been.
His 6 mo appt isn't until the 26th (when he's over 7 months) but I'm really curious to know how big he is. He was 20lbs at 4.5 months and he isn't getting any smaller!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Babies are getting bigger and into more things. That's all fantastic. Ryden had his 6 month'ish appt. last week and all is well. He's not much bigger than he was at his 4 month appt.

*Crystal*, I couldn't see your pic.

I just downloaded this amazing app on my iphone that makes your pics look either grainy, from years ago or all kinds of neat things and these two are my newest favorites!!!!

cuteness 1

cuteness 2


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

She's crawling! And putting small objects into her mouth! AAAAGGGGHHH! And pulling up and starting to cruise!

She still thinks crawling is really hard, though - she can do it but she starts crying after 3 - 4 "crawls". The boys (ages 6 & 3) have little stuff EVERYWHERE, especially since I am not mobile yet. Gonna be an interesting week or so!

DH put her in the Ergo to make dinner tonight - this is like the second or third time he's EVER used a carrier - but I guess he's recognizing the multitasking benefit







!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Sooooooo, is anyone here going to be TTC anytime soon?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Sooooooo, is anyone here going to be TTC anytime soon?

We plan on letting nature take it's course.. My cycle returned at 12mo pp with my son, so I suspect that it will be sometime around then. The only bit that I feel conflicted about is getting pregnant and having my milk dry up. I would hate it if I couldn't nurse my baby anymore.. We'll see how it goes, as of now we're not preventing anything.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Sooooooo, is anyone here going to be TTC anytime soon?

I once decided to TTC at this point post partum. And I got pregnant right away too. My first two are 15 months apart. And can I just say? The three years that followed were really, really, REALLY hard. I might even characterize them as miserable at times. Some people don't have a hard time with having kids that close together, but I really did.

If I were to TTC again I would aim, for a 2-4 year age gap. Of course, I'm done having babies. Three is enough for us.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Sooooooo, is anyone here going to be TTC anytime soon?

To be honest, the thought hasn't even crossed my mind. I saw a pregnant girl the other night, and I so looked at her beautiful belly longingly, remembering how much I enjoyed being pregnant. I also think about my labor and the birth of my son all the time and can't wait to do it again. BUT... even with all of that being said, I'm just now feeling like I am getting the swing of things, and don't want to mess itup. Probably definitely in the next year or two, though.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, we have three now. All of them are exactly 26 months apart, meaning that while my cycles usually come back around 7-8 months pp, I tend to get pregnant at the exact same moment.









I'm conflicted. My cycle isn't back yet, but my skin is breaking out... sure sign that it's on it's way. I'm 35... and I really want to get back into the work force/my career when I'm 40. So if we were to have another child it would need to be now, with a short gap. But my region is down to just ONE vbac provider, the local vbac success rate is in the single digits, and with a short gap I have a strike against me from the start. And three kids is a good amount! But I also feel like there are twins out there, i've even dreamed about them/their names/their addition to our family. So i just don't know.

We're not trying not to get pregnant, but that's about it.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

mouso-







I don't care /what/ is in thoserusks as long as it's gluten free and the ingredients are foods rather than chemical terms.

Tor is dangerous... he jabs his finger into my chest and pinches, or pppppprrrrrreeeeeesssssesssss on a bone, making his finger sort of "pop" back and forth. It's amazingly uncomfortable. And he goes nuts if I try to stop him (put something in his hand, let him gran my finger or pinch the shirt). He does this every time he nurses, then all night long. The girls grabbed my other nipple or pinched now and then but this kiddo is focused! Ouch!

The weather is warming up and we spent the day at a park. It was nice!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

what do you do with your baby? just looking for ideas. we typically eat, nap, play on the floor with rings/blocks, eat, nap, go for a walk.

looking for ideas/games to liven up our day. I'm tired of walking around the house saying "kitty, do you see the kitty? bowl. do you see the bowl?"

of course errands like the grocery store, post office and library are in there too.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

No TTC here for a while yet. I do want a 4th, but I REALLY liked the childspacing between DS2 and DD much better than that between DS1 & DS2 so that would mean TTC sometime around fall 2011. But, we'll see what happens!

Amanda, I can't be much help because with two big brothers there is really no need for *me* ever to come up with something to do. There is ALWAYS something to do, sometimes too much to do! But, with DS1 I did a lot of walking him around (holding onto my hands, until he learned to walk himself at 9 mo) following him getting into whatever he was interested in. He loved just going outside & exploring, too.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Baby games- the girls do a lot of "entertaining" just on their own, but I have a few books and cards that have lived on the shelf for a few years. Games Babies Play, Games Toddlers Play, The Toddler Busy Book, and Games to Play With Babies are all on my "parenting" shelf. I also have a pack of playing cards with "things to do with baby" ideas... feeling boxes (like a tissue box, put different things in them/let baby pull it out), sensory mobiles, finger plays (where is thumbkin? five little mice. itsy bitsy spider. two little birds. and so on), little photo albums of different moods or family members or places in baby's life.

I also sign with the kiddos starting at birth (ASL using the Signing Times dvds, the signing while talking) and we look at a lot of picture books. Oh, and Itsy Bitsy Yoga and Yoga Mom/Buddha Babies (two different books with yoga for different ages/purposes)... I started doing yoga with dd1 when she was tiny and we've just kept doing it.


----------



## BalconyBirdie (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay -- glad to find everyone on this thread!

Coconut and Bluebird -- such a relief to see other babies that are on the small side. Lyra was only just over 13 pounds at her six month peds appointment (only in about the 4th percentile for weight.. about 20th for height). I get comments all the time about how little she is.









Here are some photos:

Snow Baby (about 6 months)

All Bundled Up (about 6 months)

Playing with her favorite toys (a few weeks ago)

Ready for the warm weather (yesterday)

Thanks for the activity suggestions, Wombat -- have been looking for something just like that.

No teeth here yet, but she does great anyway on a whole bunch of foods. BLW has been working really well for us. So far, she has liked pretty much everything, and has *adored* pot roast. She went to town on chunks of that!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm curious, are any of your babes sleeping in another room? Ryden is 7 months now, and last night we moved his crib to his own room. I had started to notice over the past month, that we were periodically waking him up through the night. He has been sleeping in his crib in our room and in the bed with us (especially while teething and on particularly gassy nights). Whether it was when we came to bed, my husband snored, the dog made some noise or just simply turning over in bed... we would inevitably wake him. I felt bad for this and was tired of telling my husband to be quiet with every move he made.
So, last night... we made the move. I got one of those video monitors because I was so nervous about not being able to see him. Well, he only woke up twice (at 12:15 and 4:30!) and that was to eat. Right back to sleep afterwards!!! When he woke for the morning at 6:45, I very happily brought him to bed in our room.








I feel I have done right, by him, but I dearly miss him already. Our room felt so cold, lonely and empty last night without him in there. I actually almost cried a little while trying to fall asleep without him there. I really feel I have done the right thing, but just wondering if any of you have light sleepers that have done better on their own too.

On another note, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still in shock that babies exist, anywhere, that will sleep in a crib at all, let alone in another room. My kids would only sleep right up next to me. This one is just the same. Heck, she won't even let me put her down much DURING THE DAY.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

DD2 sleeps in the crib in the room with us, but she is a sound sleeper (except on teething/fussy nights). I'm not in a hurry to move her bc she sleeps so well.
On a positive note, DD2 learned to crawl at 8 mo and 1 day. Too cute. She is fast. The funniest part is that she doesn't really recognize her paradigm shift that she is mobile and fusses when we are more than a few feet from her, even though she can now crawl to find us.
She isn't really eating food yet.... she still has a strong tongue thrust reflext going. It's funny to watch small bites of food go in and then right back out.
Hope all babies are well,
~maddymama


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

On TTC--Fiona was our third and "last," although we feel a lot less committed to that now, and often have conversations that begin with, "If we *did* have a fourth..." If we do have one more child, though, it won't be any time soon. I'm tandem nursing, and didn't start my period until my (then) youngest was ~19 months. So it's a decision I don't anticipate needing to make particularly soon.

On Sleeping--Fiona sleeps in our bed with us, and will for a while, at least another year-or-so. Eventually, we will transition her to her sister's room right next door to ours, but not any time soon. I know what you mean, though, about feeling like you're waking them up, Slimkins. I don't feel that way right now, with Fiona, but I remember with my older two feeling like co-sleeping caused them to sleep significantly longer as infants, but there came a time when being next to me in bed seemed to wake them more than it kept them asleep. (We still co-slept after I observed that, but I did notice it at some point.)
Right now, if her brother and sister leave her alone in the morning, she'll sleep a 12-hour stretch with one waking in the early morning (so we might go to sleep at 10 pm, she might wake at 6:45 to nurse, and then she might sleep until about 10 am). Many mornings, though, her older brother and sister wake her when they come in in the morning.

Pictures--here and here. (Not sure the links will work, but I'll give it a try.)

Solids--We're letting her taste lots of things and "play" with lots of things, but she's not eating an appreciable amount of food. She's tried: broccoli, carrots, several kinds of cheese, avocado, banana, blueberries, hummus, bits of bread, melon, apple, et cetera--tiny bits of whatever. (If you were to collect everything she's eaten over the course of the month-or-two she's been tasting, it's probably less than 1/2 Tablespoon.









At her 6 month visit, she was 29.75" long and weighed 21 pounds. Now, at 7 months, she's creeping, crawling, sitting herself up, clapping, waving, and pulling herself to standing once or twice, but not consistently. I expect it to be a while before she's cruising.

I'm training for the Susan G. Komen 3-Day Walk for the Cure (60 mile walk for breast cancer research, in August) so I've been doing a lot of walking lately, and I've just started putting her in the stroller instead of the carrier for long walks. It's way earlier than I did with my other kids (my older daughter didn't ride in a stroller until around her first birthday), but she is HEAVY and I start to really feel the extra 24-or-so pounds after a few miles. She likes the stroller, though, so it works out nicely.

I feel like my oldest (turned 5 in February) didn't have a big "transition" or "reaction" to Fiona--maybe because he's older, maybe because it wasn't his first time welcoming a new sibling, maybe personality... But my middle child (turned 3 in November) has had a sort of rough transition. I feel like things are improving, though.

Hope everyone's well--I don't update often, but I enjoy following everyone else on here!!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine still sleeps in our room with us. She sleeps most of the night in a co-sleeper next to us, so she's on her own mattress. She is a very light sleeper and I'm sure that I wake her up at night. However, I'm not willing to move her into another room yet. I'll just deal with being tired and waking up several times a night.









Olivine is cruising around really well these days. She doesn't crawl forward yet (she can creep backwards sort of), but she can pull to a stand, cruise, and push her walker all around the room. She's getting quite fast at it really. I bet in the next few days she'll even be able to steer. So far she hates crawling and yells at us every time we try to help her. :/

She's eating up a storm these days. She pretty much eats something at every meal. The only thing that she's not too fond of are the super-bland baby puffs. I don't blame her, they're BLAAH!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor's favorite trick these days is the "no" head shake. He really gets into it and sometimes he shakes his head so hard he falls over laughing. He's a bit of a goof.









Sleep- he is in the bed with us, the girls have an air mattress they share as a sibling bed but our dd2 (she'll be 3yo in June) still crawls into thee "big bed" most mornings around 4am. We all get up between 6 and 7 so for that last hour or two it's a bit crowded. Our soon to be 5yo joins us after we're all awake for a few minutes of cuddle/tickle/giggle fest and then it's REALLY crowded! When our addition is done the girls will have their own room but while they may start the night there we don't really expect them to spend the whole night on their own. We sort of let each kiddo decide when they'd like to move to the sibling bed or their own space so I don't know how long Tor will be in our bed all night... but probably for at least a year or two. Since I haven't slept in a kiddo free bed in 5 years, I know I'll be lonely (as well as thrilled with the space!).









Still no crawling, though Tor will happily log roll his way around the house and sort of drag himself with his arms if he needs to do a "forward motion" to reach a toy. No teeth yet either.







His appointment last week put him at 29 inches tall, 20lbs 10oz in weight (so his weight actually went down a bit, but the ped isn't worried). He's such a happy kiddo though! I feel so blessed since dd2 was such a tough baby (and still has a lot of special needs)... I know just how lucky I am this time round to have such an easy-going and laid back, happy rolly polly babe.

Big hugs to everyone who is finding that their current babe is on the high needs end of the spectrum. It /does/ get better, but try to take care of yourself and just hang on till it does, and don't be afriad to call EI if things don't let up. Some kiddos are high needs and others have high needs that can be moderated with help! My dd2 is finally able to tell us in words what is wrong and what is bothering her in a situation but therapy was (and is) a huge help to us in addressing her sensory processing disorder.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, look at all your kiddos! DS is still just sitting up all by himself and flailing wildly when on his tummy. No movement, no crawling, standing on his own, etc.
If I hadn't already had a kid I would be thinking there was something wrong with him being so far behind!







(DD crawled at 9.5 months and walked 3 weeks later, so both late and early!

Went to the doc, 7 month stats- 28.75 inches tall, 22 lbs. 11 oz.
He's a big fella!

Wombat- Silas LOVES the "no" shake too, like this but faster:







Crazy kids.









Here's a recent pic on my blog:

Silas pics

And he's still in bed with us too! He's not a big fan of sleeping anywhere else. Neither is 3 y.o. dd, for that matter!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm lousy at keeping up with this thread, but happy to read everyone's updates!

Santiago is a little charmer. He always smiles at everyone. He's very attached to mama right now, which is both endearing and tiring at the same time. You know.

He just started "crawling" forward this week. Well not crawling, really - it looks more like the breaststroke!









He just learned to "cluck", too, which he thinks is totally funny and he looks so proud of himself.

He loooooves to sleep in bed with us, but I have a hard time sleeping that way and I really want my space back! I feel like he's getting worse at soothing himself instead of better. He was a total thumb sucker, but I think he forgot how when those first two teeth came in. I'm just tired of being tired! We never get more than 3 hours. And now he and my 3 yo ds1 are both sick, and my dh is still out of town...so I think I'm in for a long night.

I don't mean to complain. Life is good. I just figured you mamas would understand.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I guess i am the odd one out. At this point, I am going to be pretty organic about it. I loved co-sleeping and having him in our room (in his crib) and have no problem doing it again- if that is what suits my son best. It isn't about how many times a night I have to wake up, it's about how many times he gets woken up (very upset mind you). Right now, it seems like this might work best, but I really don't know after just one night. If it doesn't then he comes back. I don't want to keep him in the room with me, if he's not sleeping well, just because I want him there. Anyhoo, we'll see where he wants to go with all this.









and Talula Fairie and Michigan Mama, sorry you ladies are having a tough time.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Michele, if your babe sleeps better in a different room that is great. But what really matters is if you are fine with getting up in the night to go to another room. I have Jules sleep by me so I don't have to get up cause I'm just too lazy.

Jules is still crawling FAST. He has been pulling himself up for a while but now lets go and sees what happens. Fall down of course.

He loves food and wants to eat anything he can get his hands on. He used to get so colicky and I had to avoid so many foods, and now I can eat most of them again, just not onions. Guess he has outgrown it.

Jules is so independent and will play with his sister (almost 3) for a long time. It is like having a babysitter. They really get along so well.

We buying a house finally.







It is going to have 2 bedrooms (as opposed to 1 right now) and that means the kids will share a bedroom.
Anyone have kids of a different gender share a room and how long will this last?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

slimkins- every family and kiddo is different! So whatever balance works, go with it!









bluebird- congrats!







DH finished almost all of the insulation in our addition yesterday, so we're one step closer to almost doubling our space! We're currently a family of 5 in 850 sq/ft (one big room downstairs, one sleep loft upstairs) but once the addition is done we'll be a family of 5 in 1100 sq/ft! And the kids will have a room, and there will be a seperate "living/family" room... plus the current space will switch around to be a kitchen and a dining room space. i can't wait!







So I totally feel your joy.

mouso- our dd1 was way ahead of the curve in physical milestones. And as a 1st time mom I didn't realize just how "early" she was. Then dd2 arrived and hit the physical milestones on time or a bit late and I was pretty flustered. Like, dd1 walked around 8mo, but dd2 didn't walk more than a toddle step till a month or two after her first bday. So this time I'm enjoying the individual style. Neither girl adopted log rolling, so that's one for the ds!









This has been a hard winter/early spring in terms of health. One or more members of the family have been sick since DECEMBER. Yes. DECEMBER. So almost 4 straight months with literally fewer than ten days in that time where everyone was feeling good. Any ideas? We take supplements (multi vit, sambucol, c, probiotics, vit d), eat whole foods as much as possible, get outside for fresh air, try to get 11+ hours of sleep for the kiddos and 8 for the adults, try to get some "formal" exercise (belly dance and walking for me), do yoga as a family a few times a week (we use the Wai Lana and Yoga Kids dvds)....

But we just can't seem to stay healthy!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

blueblird- I'm not overly excited about having to get up in the middle of the night to go and feed him, but it's worth it knowing that he is sleeping better. Last night went the same as the night before. Up twice and no soothing back to sleep. Just out!









Wombat- thank you for the reassurance. This is my first, and I'm finding out some of the things I intended to do or some of things I thought were best for my son haven't always worked out that way. I feel like I have "Abandoned my boy"... not really, just being silly.

Have you ladies seen this trailer? It looks really neat.

Babies


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS2 is army crawling like crazy these days, and occasionally he gets up on his knees and rocks back and forth







He hasn't quite pulled up yet, but he loves to stand while hodling our fingers/hands, and I've seen him start to try and reach up and grab stuff above him... so I know thats coming sono!! I actually just put the floor of the pack'nplay on the bottom rather than the mid spot today in anticipation of that... I could just totally see him pulling up and flipping out of it for the first time while I was in the shower or doing dishes or something...

He can sit up really well, and we've started letting him 'taste' things (I gave him some rice last night to play with for example). DH actually freaked out on me a week or so ago when I gave him, something, don't remember what. "He's too little em!" "same age as DS1 was, maybe even a bit older..." "no, no, he's too little..."









Michelle if your kid is happy in his own room in a crib, thats awesome!! I'm another that can't quite imagine that, as DS2 rarely sleeps by himself during the day, let alone at night. DS1 moved to his own bed/room ~20-24 months after I got pregnant with DS2 and knew that that had to happen







I'm kinda hoping to get DS2 into his own room a tad bit earlier, but we'll see!

As for TTC... no, and I doubt we will. I'm pretty sure we're done, although *I* wouldn't mind another. But DH is still in school & jobless & he's happy with 2.... so I suspect we're 'done'. But nothing premanent yet - we're just using condoms







I got my period back just a few days ago, so we offically have to start actively preventing again


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

My cycles are still MIA but my chin has broken out something fierce and that's a pretty good sign that the hormones are starting up again.









We have three kiddos now and number three was a bit of a surprise. But we go back and forth on the question of being done. DH plans on getting the V but hasn't yet, and I planned on getting the mirena and haven't yet soooooo... that may be a sign that we're not ready to finish this chapter of our lives. Of course, you gotta have more couple time than we have to TTC (even by accident)!









Tor's current fav food is blueberrry applesauce. I smush the blueberries (frozen, but organic/wild maine berries we were gifted last season) into chunky applesauce (just plain apples) and he loves it! And then, of course, he poops blueberry seeds and stains his dipe. Ah well, such is the life of a diaper, right?

I found a great little "stuffed ball" at the 2nd hand mama thrift shop today and Tor had a blast. It's a colorful cloth ball with a sort of handle on it and a bell inside? He grabs it and thumps it around and then pulls himself after it when it gets away (it doesn't roll far, unlike dd2's soccer ball which has him entranced but is a bit dangerous for a babe). I'll try to get pictures. Till then, here are two pics from Tor's first Ostara:

tongue out

goofy laugh

and one of Tor and I using my fav ring sling (yeah, I know the rings are low... Tor was squirming all over and I was about to adjust when dh shouted "smile!"







)


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
I am lucky so far as Jackson will nurse where ever, whenever.

Same here... Cavan is an equal opportunity nurser... he will nurse anywhere regardless of noise/distractions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Sooooooo, is anyone here going to be TTC anytime soon?

You know... sometimes I really want to start again but DH and I have decided that we wont consider it until Cavan is a year. Then we will see how we feel and take it from there. He is leaning towards Cavan being an Only. I am not 100% sure either way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
what do you do with your baby?

We sing songs, read books, play with his trains/blocks, this little piggie, peek a boo etc. He loves to play in the grass while I weed, play with his walker, terrorize our roomba and he really _really_ loves to unpack things









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimkins* 
I'm curious, are any of your babes sleeping in another room?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I'm still in shock that babies exist, anywhere, that will sleep in a crib at all, let alone in another room.

Slim... you are not alone. Cavan has slept in his own bed since 4 months. He prefers it and sleeps a lot better that way. We started by transitioning him to a pack n play in our room and then slowly moved him into the hall of our Master bedroom, then right outside the door of our bedroom and then finally upstairs (our master is downstairs and the three other bedrooms are upstairs). He sleeps through the night (goes down between 8 and 9 and gets up between 7 and 8) with the very occasional night where he might wake up once (usually 5am). On those nights we bring him into our bed, he nurses... I put him back upstairs and he goes right back to sleep. At first I was baffled because I had been completely prepared to co sleep until 2 but it became really apparent that he just preferred being in his own space.

Cavan is crawling and climbing (particularly on to our bed and the stairs







). He can walk as long as he is holding on to something. His current favorite activity is watching our washing machine and dryer. I know a few of us were planning on ecing... to those who are, how's it going? We recently transitioned him from being held over bowls etc to putting him on a little potty.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Coconut.. It sounds like you won the lottery in the baby department. He sleeps through the night for 11-12 hours and will nurse anywhere? You might want to stop at just one because the odds are the next one won't be so easy!







Of all of my friend's kids, none of the slept through the night before 2yo. Did you do anything special to encourage him to sleep all night or did he just do it on his own?

Olivine still wakes up 3-5 times at night and nurses fully each time she wakes. She is getting better about nursing in public, which I'm glad that faze is ending. Sometimes she would go 6-7 hours during the day without eating (if we were out of the house). Although even when she eats a lot during the day, she still wakes up at night.

Here's a picture of Olivine modeling an up-cycled t-shirt dress and booties that I made yesterday..

CLICK


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
You might want to stop at just one because the odds are the next one won't be so easy!









I hear ya! Everyone is very fond of telling us that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Did you do anything special to encourage him to sleep all night or did he just do it on his own?

Not really... we do not believe in CIO or sleep training this young. I wanted to keep him in bed with us but he'd wake frequently kicking and arching his back. He seemed super frustrated and upset. DH finally suggested we set up a pack n play and test it out one night and he slept so much better. Our pediatrician says that STTN is just another developmental milestone that they all reach at different times. Cavan started STTN at 6 months. Between 4 and 5 months he would wake up 3 times a night (once at 11/12 then at 3 and then again at 5). Between 5 and 6 months he woke up twice a night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Here's a picture of Olivine modeling an up-cycled t-shirt dress and booties that I made yesterday..

CLICK

Very cute dress!


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

Can I join this group?







Our DD was born 8-19-09








I'm a full time WOHM dreaming of the day I can be a SAHM or at least work part time!

To catch up on subjects it looks like you've been discussing:
Our DD sleeps in her own room and has been since she was about 4 months old. She generally sleeps better that way. We never co-slept, though we do when she's sick since she won't sleep well on her own when she doesn't feel well.

She started army crawling around 4-5 months, and has been cruising all over for a couple of months now. She started pulling herself up about 6 weeks ago, and started sitting up on her own a few weeks ago. She's into everything around the house, and is much more interested in what is hiding in her diaper bag and playing with the dog than any toys we give her!

The poor girl is recovering from a double ear infection and sinus infection that she got a week ago. To add to it, she was cutting one of her top teeth at the same time she had her infection. So, we didn't get much sleep for a while. Luckily she's doing much better now!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine isn't crawling yet, but she loves her walker!

CLICK


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, *Coconut and Hannah's mommy*, it's nice to know I'm not the only one here. He is still doing great. Last night, I nursed him before I went to bed at 11pm and then he didn't wake up until 4:30am to nurse.








The other night, he woke up (and cried) only an hour and half after I had just nursed him and my DH went in and rocked him for a couple of minutes and then put him back in his crib and he went right back to sleep. It was fantastic!

*Coconut*, we still do part-time ECing here. I only catch about a 1/3 of his pees and all of his poops. Except for the miss I had last week (first one in about 3 months!). His baby-sitter (two days a week) grew up in Checkoslovakia, and said that is how they did it. She said her daughters were out of diapers at 12 months and 13 months. So, she does it with him, too.







I thought she was going to think I was crazy when I showed her his potty. Here's a pic I posted a couple of pages back.

on his potty

btw... Caven is so cute standing!!

*Hannah's mommy*, glad your LO is feeling better. My DS also loves playing with the dog more than anything else!

oh, and I got my period back this morning. I had a feeling it was coming.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome Hannah's Mommy!









hugs slimkins... hope AF is gentle! (my face is even more broken out so I bet it's on the way here too).

Yesterday is snowed all day, today it's in the 50s, tomorrow it's supposed to be near 80! Crazy wild weather.

In other news....Tor is officially crawling! He looks a bit like and inchworm since he slaps his hands on the floor, pokes his butt up, then pushes off with his legs so he sort of ripples. But it's straight line, goal oriented, fast paced so I'm calling it a crawl. DD1 only crawled for about a week and dd2 crawled for months and months so well see where Tor goes from here.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

I am trying to work on baby's baby book and I wanted to include some news/current events from around the time of his birth. However, I don't watch or read the news and I really have no clue what was happening around that time.

I checked a couple of news archives but I am just seeing articles about people dieing and other depressing things.

So- suggestions for interesting/relatively positive things that happened in August 2009 for his baby book?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Slim... you are not alone. Cavan has slept in his own bed since 4 months. He prefers it and sleeps a lot better that way. We started by transitioning him to a pack n play in our room and then slowly moved him into the hall of our Master bedroom, then right outside the door of our bedroom and then finally upstairs (our master is downstairs and the three other bedrooms are upstairs). He sleeps through the night (goes down between 8 and 9 and gets up between 7 and 8) with the very occasional night where he might wake up once (usually 5am). On those nights we bring him into our bed, he nurses... I put him back upstairs and he goes right back to sleep. At first I was baffled because I had been completely prepared to co sleep until 2 but it became really apparent that he just preferred being in his own space.


Coconut, I remember a long time ago, you posted your blog that you are a raw foody. Are you still and how are you feeding your baby? Perhaps there is a secret to your baby sleeping so well, maybe the diet?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry, SomethingAnonymous - I do listen to the news sometimes, but not when I'm pg! Did you try wikepedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_2009 - there's about 1 good thing per day.

In mobility news . . . DD is crawling well, sitting, pulling up, and cruising. And stepping along if we hold her hands. This week we were at a conference center with coffee tables with a platform at the bottom (so about 3 - 4 inches off the ground) and she figured out how to crawl up onto them and then down off again!

AND . . . I'm walking! I was in a "walking boot" for about a week, and then was given the go-ahead to take it off and wear shoes. So I am! I spent 8+ hours yesterday cleaning my living room and sorting toys - wow, that needed doing! DH tidies and vacuums (even when I don't have a broken ankle) but he totally does NOT take the time to ever put things where they "belong".


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Yay for walking mamas1









So, Tor's first tooth popped through! It wasn't there last night when I "brushed" his gums but it was there when he gnawed on my finger this morning. so crawling and a first tooth all in one week! He really is a "wait to the last minute then go full force" kind of kid (wait till 42 weeks despite months of prodromal labor then goes from 0-born in 4 hours, refuses to nurse for the first 45 minutes or so and then dives in moments before the nurse would "require" sugar water due to his size, waits till about half an hour before they'd intervene to pass mec and then poops non-stop for minutes, etc).


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Coconut, I remember a long time ago, you posted your blog that you are a raw foody. Are you still and how are you feeding your baby? Perhaps there is a secret to your baby sleeping so well, maybe the diet?

that is a really good point and i'm curious too!!

Cavan is sooo cute and you are very blessed to have such a sweet good sleeper! We just bought a king size to help in the co-sleeping dept.
Figure he will transition out when he is ready!
And Abra, your girl is growing so fast!!

Love reading everyone's updates on their babes!!!!

We have taken out the IUD and are going to see what happens! We both want one more and hopefully soon. I love being a mom but i don't want to be in this phase forever.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
And Abra, your girl is growing so fast!!

Love reading everyone's updates on their babes!!!!

We have taken out the IUD and are going to see what happens! We both want one more and hopefully soon. I love being a mom but i don't want to be in this phase forever.









Thanks, and good luck conceiving! You might be the first one in the group..







We're not preventing anything, but my af doesn't seem to be coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
that is a really good point and i'm curious too!!

Cavan is sooo cute and you are very blessed to have such a sweet good sleeper! We just bought a king size to help in the co-sleeping dept.
Figure he will transition out when he is ready!
And Abra, your girl is growing so fast!!

Love reading everyone's updates on their babes!!!!

We have taken out the IUD and are going to see what happens! We both want one more and hopefully soon. I love being a mom but i don't want to be in this phase forever.









I still am amazed how we coslept for many months n a full size bed. A king size bed was the best investment.

You are so brave to TTC so soon. Oh what am I saying, I would love a baby soon, but we have decided to wait till I get rid of this lyme disease since I did pass it to Jules. And that has been horrible to deal with. Another baby doesn't need to go through this.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Coconut, I remember a long time ago, you posted your blog that you are a raw foody. Are you still and how are you feeding your baby? Perhaps there is a secret to your baby sleeping so well, maybe the diet?

I am not sure how much diet comes into play with his sleep. I was not 100% raw in my pregnancy simply because I wouldn't have been able to get enough calories. I maintain 50% to 75% raw right now because of nursing etc and we shoot for as much organic as we can. Cavan was raw until a couple days ago when we let him try a very lightly steamed sweet potato. So far that is the only cooked thing we've given him (well that and jasmine tea lol). We don't do purees. I tend to believe our Doc... it's probably just another developmental milestone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
We have taken out the IUD and are going to see what happens! We both want one more and hopefully soon. I love being a mom but i don't want to be in this phase forever.









Awww thanks hun







. I totally feel you on not wanting to be in this phase for ever. We've decided if a second is meant to be then it has to happen before I turn 30 or it's not happening at all (I'm 28).

Hope you ladies all had a lovely Easter! We filled Cavan's Easter eggs with strawberries and he had a blast


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Thanks, and good luck conceiving! You might be the first one in the group..







We're not preventing anything, but my af doesn't seem to be coming back anytime soon.

thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
I still am amazed how we coslept for many months n a full size bed. A king size bed was the best investment.

You are so brave to TTC so soon. Oh what am I saying, I would love a baby soon, but we have decided to wait till I get rid of this lyme disease since I did pass it to Jules. And that has been horrible to deal with. Another baby doesn't need to go through this.

A King size is a must! No idea how we did it so long in a full either!
Sorry you're dealing with that. You will hopefully conceive again when the time is right.
In all honesty, I just need the whole pregnancy/NB thing over. It's not my favorite.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
I am not sure how much diet comes into play with his sleep. I was not 100% raw in my pregnancy simply because I wouldn't have been able to get enough calories. I maintain 50% to 75% raw right now because of nursing etc and we shoot for as much organic as we can. Cavan was raw until a couple days ago when we let him try a very lightly steamed sweet potato. So far that is the only cooked thing we've given him (well that and jasmine tea lol). We don't do purees. I tend to believe our Doc... it's probably just another developmental milestone.

Awww thanks hun







. I totally feel you on not wanting to be in this phase for ever. We've decided if a second is meant to be then it has to happen before I turn 30 or it's not happening at all (I'm 28).

Hope you ladies all had a lovely Easter! We filled Cavan's Easter eggs with strawberries and he had a blast

cute pics!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
I am not sure how much diet comes into play with his sleep. I was not 100% raw in my pregnancy simply because I wouldn't have been able to get enough calories. I maintain 50% to 75% raw right now because of nursing etc and we shoot for as much organic as we can. Cavan was raw until a couple days ago when we let him try a very lightly steamed sweet potato. So far that is the only cooked thing we've given him (well that and jasmine tea lol). We don't do purees. I tend to believe our Doc... it's probably just another developmental milestone.

Awww thanks hun







. I totally feel you on not wanting to be in this phase for ever. We've decided if a second is meant to be then it has to happen before I turn 30 or it's not happening at all (I'm 28).

Hope you ladies all had a lovely Easter! We filled Cavan's Easter eggs with strawberries and he had a blast

Wow, 75% raw! I eat so much cooked food and have been wanting to switch over to more raw. I just don't know where to begin. Plus Dh is a meat and potatoes kind of guy and he is not crazy about salads, only will eat then if they are the side of a big meal. I really have no idea what to eat. We do eat mostly organic and tons of veggies, cooked though and lots of soups and beans. And to the next step, how to I feed a baby raw without teeth?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules took his first step yesterday!! I thought it was fluke thing, but he did it a second time!!









Yesterday was my dd's 3rd birthday and because of sharing issues we got Jules a little something- a red hotwheels car. He loved it!

But when it came down to it, he really like the wrapper it came in.

(how are ya'll making links into words to click on?)

PS - thanks wombatclay. It worked!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

awwww! cute!

(pictures... highlight the word you want to turn into a link, then click on the "insert link" button... the globe with a chain... and paste the url into the pop-up box)

My dd1 turned 5 yesterday and I was flipping through her baby book. It's fun to see the differernces/similarities in the kiddos!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Jules took his first step yesterday!! I thought it was fluke thing, but he did it a second time!!









Yay!!









I was wondering who was going to be the first walker in the group.







I wouldn't be surprised if Olivine walks by 9mo or so, she's spends most of her day practicing with her push walker, our fingers or cruising the furniture.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
awwww! cute!

(pictures... highlight the word you want to turn into a link, then click on the "insert link" button... the globe with a chain... and paste the url into the pop-up box)

My dd1 turned 5 yesterday and I was flipping through her baby book. It's fun to see the differernces/similarities in the kiddos!

Yes my kids look so similar as babies.

Thanks, now time to try it out...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The thing that really amused me is that dd1 walked at 7mo, while ds just started to crawl at 7mo. Of course dd2 didn't walk till 12-13mo so even in just one family there can be a huge variation on "normal".

I love "young" walkers though because they're just so dang cute!

Question- last night I had extreme stomach pain (doubled over for hours) with the pain localized in the lower right quadrant. So maybe appendix related. We did our research and decided to wait and see... if it got worse we'd figure out what to do with the kiddos and find a way to pay for an ER visit. Well, this morning things are less painful and more "dispersed" but the localized pain spot remains. My cycles haven't returned and I'm wondering if this could be my system getting back into action? Did anyone else have their cycles return with a bang? Oh, and I had food poisoning on the 31st/1st so this could also be linked to that maybe. It's the localized pain spot thaqt has me worried, but I called my dr and unless I feel suddenly worse or spike a fever they can't see me till next week. So I'm hoping this is menstrual, or food poisoning, related because that means it'll be getting better soon!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Wombatclay, sure sounds a bit like gallbladder pain. Appendix is on the left side. Hope the pain goes away quick and stays away. I had gallbladder attacks for many months and it was horribly painful almost as bad a childbirth.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Wombatclay, sure sounds a bit like gallbladder pain. Appendix is on the left side. Hope the pain goes away quick and stays away. I had gallbladder attacks for many months and it was horribly painful almost as bad a childbirth.

Actually, I'm pretty sure your appendix is on the right side, and appendix pain is usually experienced on the right side.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Appendix is right side, low down inside the pelvic girdle. (DD1 had an appendix scare and with the way I felt last night I did a lot of research







) I thought maybe gallbladder but that is generally felt higher up, inside the rib cage. Pancreatitis ditto.

My dr said that for appendix I should be running a fever (I'm not) and the pain should have stayed constant (not faded somewhat as it has). So I'm still hoping "not" for the appendix!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it might have been ovarian cyst or ovulation related

ladies, I have some mommy guilt. ds has just been dxed with an ear infection. friday he started not wanting to nurse while on his left side, but for a few days before that he was cranky and sleeping poorly. I thought he was teething, he never had a fever or other signs. I called my mom 9 days ago to ask her opinion and she said ear ache, but he didn't have any other signs until friday so we waited. I called the ped yesterday and saw him this morning.. my poor baby could have had an ear ache for 9 days and been in pain







:


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

don't be too rough on yourself Amanda..... If he didn't have any other signs it probably wasn't toooo bad. I hope W feels better soon!
~maddymama


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Texas, I really hope that Wyatt feels better soon. Your post made me think that maybe Marcus has some ear issues. He has been really congested for 5 days now and last night he was very restless in bed. He kept turning his head from side to side like he couldn't get comfortable. He's nursing fine, no fever and in a good mood except for the snot. Maybe a dr's visit is in order if he doesn't improve...

On a lighter note, I've been meaning to ask this wise group of August mamas...where did my butt go? Prior to pregnancy, I had what I considered a decent shaped butt. Reasonably sized, reasonably firm, reasonably shaped, all in all, I was happy. Now, it's smaller than before, flat and dare I say, starting to sag







What happened?! I bend down (at the knees so I'm using it to push back up) to pick up 20 lb DS a million times a day. I'm constantly on my feet, picking up this, running here and there. I do work part time and sit for some of that time, but I also jump up and down to the printer continually, get files etc. Why would my body decide that it should take all the fat/muscle/nutrition for my milk from my butt when my stomach and love handles are so easily accessible? Please don't tell me that I have to start doing 100+ lunges a day on top of everything else. Does anyone else suffer from Disappearing Butt Syndrome? If so, we should start a support group.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
On a lighter note, I've been meaning to ask this wise group of August mamas...where did my butt go? Prior to pregnancy, I had what I considered a decent shaped butt. Reasonably sized, reasonably firm, reasonably shaped, all in all, I was happy. Now, it's smaller than before, flat and dare I say, starting to sag







What happened?! I bend down (at the knees so I'm using it to push back up) to pick up 20 lb DS a million times a day. I'm constantly on my feet, picking up this, running here and there. I do work part time and sit for some of that time, but I also jump up and down to the printer continually, get files etc. Why would my body decide that it should take all the fat/muscle/nutrition for my milk from my butt when my stomach and love handles are so easily accessible? Please don't tell me that I have to start doing 100+ lunges a day on top of everything else. Does anyone else suffer from Disappearing Butt Syndrome? If so, we should start a support group.









Yup, totally normal.. Before I had my first DS 6 years ago I had a pretty nice round butt, now I've hardly got any at all. I have no idea why it happens. Luckily I am thin everywhere else, so my body is still balanced out. Long term friends have commented on it though.


----------



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I'm having the opposite problem, mine might be growing, even though I've lost just about all the pregnancy weight... Go figure









Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of babies are having problems with their ears right now? I guess that comes along with the territory during cold season, poor babies! I took DD in to the doctor yesterday for a follow up since both her ears were infected, and they looked good! So glad to be done with abx, we were going through 2-3 outfits a day due to diaper blowouts!

Texaspeach, don't feel bad, it happens, and I'm sure we've all been there or will be there at some point. This second ear infection with DD, I waited a few days before taking her in and found out she had both a double ear infection and a sinus infection. She'd been sick for 3-4 days already (fever too) and hadn't been nursing well for 2 days. I didn't want to rush into the doctor for no reason, so that's why I waited. I'll probably go in sooner next time though given her history. (Of course, I did feel bad after finding out she was in pain, but we didn't realize it before that).


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Jules took his first step yesterday!! I thought it was fluke thing, but he did it a second time!!









that is so fantastic!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
ladies, I have some mommy guilt. ds has just been dxed with an ear infection. friday he started not wanting to nurse while on his left side, but for a few days before that he was cranky and sleeping poorly. I thought he was teething, he never had a fever or other signs. I called my mom 9 days ago to ask her opinion and she said ear ache, but he didn't have any other signs until friday so we waited. I called the ped yesterday and saw him this morning.. my poor baby could have had an ear ache for 9 days and been in pain







:

Oh, mama... I'm sorry you feel so bad, but try not to. It is all a learning lesson and it seems like your LO is such a trooper that it was hard to tell.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 

On a lighter note, I've been meaning to ask this wise group of August mamas...where did my butt go? Prior to pregnancy, I had what I considered a decent shaped butt. Reasonably sized, reasonably firm, reasonably shaped, all in all, I was happy. Now, it's smaller than before, flat and dare I say, starting to sag







What happened?! I bend down (at the knees so I'm using it to push back up) to pick up 20 lb DS a million times a day. I'm constantly on my feet, picking up this, running here and there. I do work part time and sit for some of that time, but I also jump up and down to the printer continually, get files etc. Why would my body decide that it should take all the fat/muscle/nutrition for my milk from my butt when my stomach and love handles are so easily accessible? Please don't tell me that I have to start doing 100+ lunges a day on top of everything else. Does anyone else suffer from Disappearing Butt Syndrome? If so, we should start a support group.









I think I might actually have a little more of a butt than I ever did... thighs, too for that matter!

and *wombatclay*, are you feeling any better?

also I wanted to share that since moving Ryden into his room he only wakes up to nurse at 4am now. He was doing 1am and 5am for the first couple of nights, but he dropped the 1am. He also stopped his 10-11pm nursing, too. So, the last time I nurse him at night is about 6:45pm before bed. I am fine (







) with this, but I am hoping it won't have an ill effect on my supply. I have been trying to compensate by nursing him more during the day. Is that probably all I should be doing??


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Gah! This is apparently our year for medical emergencies . . . on Thursday DD got something in her mouth (still don't know what) that was white and granular and tasteless/smellless. I made her throw up & called poison control & she is actually totally fine. BUT . . . yikes.

Then Friday evening DH fell off a bike and landed on his face, hurting his neck . . . 3 hours later we convinced him to call an ambulance & he went to the ER on a backboard. He *is* okay - fractured one rib but his spine/skull are intact but my adrenaline level is only now starting to return to normal.

So, I hope you all had less eventful weekend than I did.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh ouch! Hang in there! Glad your dh is mostly ok and your dd totally fine. How scary though.

our health- well, I was coughing so hard I pulled a muscle in my abs.







So every time I cough now if I'm not splinting I sort of double over and fall down. It would be really funny if it didn't hurt so dang much! The weird lower right pain finally faded but it took 2-3 days to go away. I'm guessing it was either an adhesion or some ovarian strangeness. My face is all broken out so the hormones are starting to pump again.

weather- we went from the 80s to the 30s overnight. Today it's back up to the 50s but we had snow yesterday. Ugh!

treasure maps- anyone else doing a treasure map this week? I can't wait, but I also can't decide if I should put another babe on this year's map.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 

treasure maps- anyone else doing a treasure map this week? I can't wait, but I also can't decide if I should put another babe on this year's map.









HUH?
~maddymama

On another note... sorry to hear about the medical emergencies. If it makes any of you feel better, I called poison control 3 times one day for three different "emergencies" for DD1. Yup, I felt like a WONDERFUL mom that day. (FTR, everything was fine, she didn't get enough of any substance to be detrimental to her health.)


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Treasure map- there is a big long thread in spirituality here.

But basically a treasure map as a "visual wish list" of all the things you'd like to do, or be, or have, or manifest in the coming year. Sort of Law of Attraction mixed with a focus for intent wrapped up in a vision board They're made on the astrological new year (which is April 14-18 this year) and this will be my 4th year making one. The kiddos make them too (I made one for Tor last year since he was still a belly babe), and so does DH. It's a lot of fun!

If you scroll down on this page you'll see pictures of my current map, the maps made by the girls (then almost 2 and newly 4), and the map I made for Tor.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

So, Wombat, DID you put another baby on your Treasure Map? (Which sounds like a great idea, BTW. I'll have to remember it for future use - obviously I didn't do it this year!)


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi mamas.

I'm having a rough time of it. I just wanted to tell you why I've been so scarce. I have Idiopathic Intracranial Hypertension (Pseudotumor Cerebri). It's basically too much pressure in my head due to a build up of spinal fluid, giving all the symptoms of a brain tumor without the tumor. It could have been becuase I took Lithium, it could have happened for no reason at all. I'm on all sorts of medication but getting better.

Emma is doing well. She sits up now, still not interested in crawling but she likes to stand. I think she will actually be cruising soon. She may skip crawling all together. She's happy and bubbly and loves attention. Very expressive little baby. But, she also needs that attention almost all the time. Not very good with the self entertainment. Which makes it hard for me. I've been stuck in bed for over a month.









Hope you all are well. I can't believe some of you are adding babies to your treasure maps. You crazy, pretty lady.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, Lindsay,
I hope you start feeling better or this gets better for you soon. That must be incredibly rough for you. Hugs!
I'm glad to hear Emma is doing well.
~maddymama


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

: lindsay. I am so sorry you are going through this and I hope you recover quickly now that you have some meds. they thought I had that early in pregnancy and it was very scary. I can't imagine caring for children with it. do you have some help around the house?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness.... huge hugs and hopes for swift recovery! I wish I lived closer... do you have any day to day support? Hang in there!

Treasure Map- I put the word "fertility" on my map, but located it sort of between sections. So it could apply to myself, or my career plans, or the garden.









Tor has a second tooth and he is starting to let go of things while standing. Scary! We spent much of yesterday afternoon in the ER (again!). This time dd1 had a tick... dh couldn't remove it and it being a weekend it was off to the ER. The tick is being sent for testing (lots of Lyme diseasse risk) and dd1 will probably start a just-in-case course of abx on Monday.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Lindsay, I hope you recover quickly and have lots of help to get you through this tough time.

Wombat: It's better safe than sorry with Lymes disease. My sister has it and was quite sick before it was diagnosed.

Olivine is cruising around really well these days. However, she still doesn't crawl at all. She can pull herself to a stand, walk around furniture or the wall, and use her push walker (although she doesn't steer very well). Hopefully she'll either start walking soon or take up crawling. I think she'd be happier if she could move herself without the assistance of an adult helping her walk.

We also plan on having another baby within the next year. It will sort of depend when my cycle returns and how I'm feeling at the time.

Our little family adventure for the spring is pet chickens. My husband is building a chicken tractor as we speak. We have a .5 acre lot, so there's plenty of space to move them around.


----------



## Truvie (May 4, 2004)

Lindsay, I had that myself! After my second child was born, my dad died suddenly, and I think I got it from the stress. The neuro-optomalogist said that it's more common in women in their 30's. But, mine is now completely gone (it's been 3-4 years). I hope yours resolves quickly!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

ticks are scary!







I hope she's ok

I can't believe some of you guys are planning more babies so soon. we don't even have time to practice iykwim! and I am over whelmed by caring for ONE (relatively easy going) baby, I can't imagine a toddler and another baby. I'm still thinking we're going to have an only child though my fertility has not returned - ask me again when I'm ovulating









Wyatt is over his ear infection, however he had an allergic reaction to the antibiotics







the hives are just starting to go away. the past few weeks have been just awful with him being sick, me being sick, dh being out of town, and then the allergic reaction. I'm done with excitement for a while.

wy is 7.5 mo and is crawling, and pulling up on stuff but not cruising. still no teeth and very little hair. he isn't all that interested in solids yet







he sleeps with us but I am considering moving him to his crib or trying to side car it because he thrashes around a lot so I wonder if he needs more space (I selfishly like him next to me though)


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I can't believe some of you guys are planning more babies so soon. we don't even have time to practice iykwim! and I am over whelmed by caring for ONE (relatively easy going) baby, I can't imagine a toddler and another baby. I'm still thinking we're going to have an only child though my fertility has not returned - ask me again when I'm ovulating









I totally understand what you're saying about this. After my first son it took me at least 2 years to imagine having another child. However, now that I two kids I don't see a problem with having the third close in age. Once you figure it out it's a lot easier than it seems to juggle several kids.









Olivine is working on her 5th and 6th teeth. She also pretty much eats anything that we're eating. Last night she had veggie/rice curry and today for lunch she ate tamales. Last week she drank a bunch of kombucha too! The only thing she doesn't seem to care for is cheese.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor is very anti-peach. Just about anything else is good (baked winter squash still tops his fav list) but peach is right out.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL! I don't understand the adding another child sooooo soon mentality, either. We actually had a "pregnancy scare" this week and I was FREAKING out thinking that another kiddo might be on the way. It really solidified for me that I AM NOT READY YET for my body to go through another pregancy at this time.
DD2 still has no teeth, isn't eating food, and is crawling and cruising all over the house.
~maddymama


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I think in my case some of the baby-thought is time sensitive. I am not interested in parenting a baby when I'm in my 40s. So if we're going to have another child, it needs to happen sooner rather than later. DH and I are still discussing this (not TTC, not active in preventing) but one way or the other DH will have the big V next year.

I'm biased about spacing though... dd1 is 26 months older than dd2, and dd2 is 26 months older than DS! So in my mind 26 months is more or less perfect. I'm 4 years older than my brother, and DH is 20 years younger than his closest sib, so we kind of wanted our own to be closer anyway.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi All,
I haven't been on in ages. It's really hard to trying to catch up. I've been in the boat where I feel a small sense of relief when I start AF each month. lol DH and I want more children of coarse, but I'd rather enjoy Titus for another year if possible. I would prefer to loose a few more pounds too. lol

Right now Titus has been teething horribly though. I feel so bad for him. We've been giving him teething tablets, but he wasn't taking any naps yesterday and he was getting over tired. He finally went to bed at night though and I was so happy (for him and DH and I hehe). He's getting his top 2 teeth though and I can see tiny bit of white on one side! I can't wait for it to be over for him. I feel so bad that he has to go through that.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
Sorry, SomethingAnonymous - I do listen to the news sometimes, but not when I'm pg! Did you try wikepedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_2009 - there's about 1 good thing per day.

Thank you! Exactly what you said- news can be especially hard when pregnant, and when you have kids in general. I am so much more sensitive now.

Is no one else doing any kind of time capsule like thing/baby book for their kids when they are older?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, everyone!

SomethingAnonymous, my MIL has done baby books for my two older kids, because she is a calligrapher & really enjoyed it . . . nothing has been done for DD yet b/c MIL has been in the midst of moving for most of DD's life. But I'm sure it will happen eventually.

DD will be 9 months on Thursday and still has no teeth! I'm actually psyched about this since DS1 & DS2 have AWFUL teeth w/lots of cavities and apparently the later you get your baby teeth the stronger they are likely to be.

Child-spacing - for me it has so much to do with personality and temperament. DS1 & DS2 are 26 mo apart and that was too close - for their temperaments, specifically DS1's temperament. DS2 & DD are 38 mo apart and it has been so easy in comparison to DS2's infancy - but it's all about the temperament. DD is a pretty easy baby, but my plan is to wait for about the same 38 mo spacing. We'll see, though. Definitely not going to TTC in the immediate future.

Got to get to work!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladys! I haven't been on this thread in a while... I'm pretty sure we're done, though I did just have to search on MDC to figure otu when my period was (I swear it was longer ago than it was), as I'm kinda expecting her any day now... and starting to worry... Hoping she shows soon. DH would not be pleased (nor would my dad... nor anyone else. I'm pretty sure, I'd keep it quiet for a while... least till DH is done with school..). I can totally understand the baby lust though. Part of me would love to be pregnant again... but most of me thinks/knows I'm crazy, and that we are 'done'







Though, DH hasn't had the 'big v' just yet...

Anyhow... Ds2 is... well, he's not really crawling, he's like army crawling, w/ leg action







And he's amazingly fast getting around too! And, he's started pulling up over the past few days, and is starting to cruise now too, which is very exciting!! And yet, terryfing too, yk? As DH said, everything thats not ds2 appropriate now has to go *another* foot up!!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wanted to offer big hugs Lindsay! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Spacing and personality- One huge "yeah this".







DD1 and DD2 are the same distance apart as DD2 and DS. But while dd2 is insanely intense, ds is totally laid back. So while 26 months was too short in terms of my coping well with both dd1 and dd2, the 26 months between dd2 and ds has proven to be more or less ideal for getting everyone comfy.

Baby time capsule- Not exactly... with each kiddo I've started a journal. I jot down things they did, or that happened to our family, or things that happened to me. Basically one page per week, so some weeks are packed full of things and other weeks are blank. I don't stress about it but I do try to keep up with it... I'm starting my third journal for dd1! Right now she has a journal that covers her first year, then a journal covering 1yo-5yo, and now I'm on the first pages of her 5yo-? journal. This time I got a bigger journal (bigger pages, not more pages) and I'm going to put one of her pictures or stories on one side of the weekly page and my comments on the other side.

I've thought about having DS make a handprint in his journal every week or every month to see how he grows, but that's a bit more work than I can manage!









Anyway, it's a great tool for the kiddos since I can flip through and see when they did X or that they had a reaction to food Y years after the event has faded from my mind and I think it'll be a nice gift for them when they're older. One big tupperware storage box of "their" baby things (a fav toy, the outfit they wore home from the hospital, a fav onsie, birth art and belly casts and birthing necklace, small gifts from relatives, hospital mementos like their ankle band, first haircut curl, etc), one 320 photo album with pictures covering their first year, and then their birth - 18 journals.

Actually, I'd planned to stop the journals when each kiddo turned 5yo but I just can't.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, a question... is/has anyone else ever had periods come & go while breastfeeding?? As some of you likely remember, I had a period at 8wks pp... and then nothing. And then on march 24, I had a period. And now its April 24 - 31 days later - and nothing. And I'm getting worried/freaking out slightly. I've been naseus the last couple days, especialy in the morning, and I'm getting really worried. DH finally noticed and I told hiim that, and his response was "You can't be pregnant. Your not allowed."







We've been using condoms religiously since ds2 was born, so I don't *think* I'm pregnant. I sure hope not... but these stupid periods are just freaking me out!! Anyone btdt???


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Maybe take a test? I keep a pile in my dresser drawer (amazon sells packs of 10-20 tests for just a few dollars total, and many dollar stores have them too) because breastfeeding messes up my cycle... I'm really sensitive to hormonal shifts so just a small change in nursing pattern throws me for a loop. It sounds like maybe you are sensitive too? I know over in TTC some mamas have found the same sensitivity, and even more... that sometimes their cycles stay constant but a change in breastfeeding prevents ovulation.

I hope you get the result you want/need if you do test!


----------



## HarperCait (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey all, DDC crashing from September 09 & I didn't read back through the thread:

Has anyone heard from Kristen & the Quadruplets lately?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Ok, a question... is/has anyone else ever had periods come & go while breastfeeding?? As some of you likely remember, I had a period at 8wks pp... and then nothing. And then on march 24, I had a period. And now its April 24 - 31 days later - and nothing. And I'm getting worried/freaking out slightly. I've been naseus the last couple days, especialy in the morning, and I'm getting really worried. DH finally noticed and I told hiim that, and his response was "You can't be pregnant. Your not allowed."







We've been using condoms religiously since ds2 was born, so I don't *think* I'm pregnant. I sure hope not... but these stupid periods are just freaking me out!! Anyone btdt???

It's really common for women to bleed at 8w pp, but it isn't an actual period. It's called the 8 week bleed and is really just the very end of your pp bleeding.

Anyway, it sounds like your cycle may have actually come back in March, but again, it's really common for things to change pp. After I had my first baby my cycle changed from 44 days to 33 days, it was completely different. If you're worried take a test, but it sounds to me like you're probably not pregnant. Give your body a little time, it's still adjusting.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperCait* 
Hey all, DDC crashing from September 09 & I didn't read back through the thread:

Has anyone heard from Kristen & the Quadruplets lately?

Who? I don't remember anyone having quadruplets in our DDC.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DH used to joke that I took a test every time we DTD. But he wasn't really kidding









What with broken bones, I haven't really had to worry about it yet. But I probably should get one of those multi-packs (I didn't know they were on Amazon!)


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't either.

*edit* OOPS... in reference to the quadruplets.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Peace of mind, hpt style (here).









What really amuses me is that you can get it gift wrapped. But anyway, at 12 dollars for 50 hpt (and free shipping if you have Prime or have a larger order) it's hard to beat and removes any "guilt" about spending money on "just in case" testing.

I generally test once a month or before doing something that would impact a pregnancy (like a detox, or taking medications)... my cycles are SO erratic anyway testing is just a habit I got into.

Oh, there's a book called "The Infertility Cure". It's a book written from a blend of western and chinese traditional medicine intended to help women who are TTC. But it's a fantastic book for anyone who is cycling since it provides dietary ideas and supplemental ideas for regulating your cycles. The goal of the book is a healthy pregnancy, but it's really just an excellent health guide for any women. DH worried a bit the day I brought it home (long before we TTC our first) but once he flipped through it he could see the general application. Less PMS, more regular cycles, etc.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anybody remember a website that had a good bra fitter and sold nursing bras???

I thought I got it from our DDC but I went through the archives and can't find it . . .


----------



## BalconyBirdie (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
Does anybody remember a website that had a good bra fitter and sold nursing bras???

I thought I got it from our DDC but I went through the archives and can't find it . . .

I don't know if this is the one you're looking for but I've had great luck with this site.

I too am having really wacky periods -- like heavier than my PP bleeding. I don't know if this is just a post pregnancy adjustment or whether it has to do with my IUD.

Had a horrible week here -- pretty sure I'm on my ped's worst mothers ever list. We discovered that Lyra is allergic to peanuts (scary).. she ate a fistful of her own poo (after smearing it all over a wall and window).. we tumbled down the stairs together.. bad week.

Is anyone else having allergy issues?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

if you have a copper iud they are known for making periods heavier.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

So, AF finally showed up yesterday







Part of me is slightly sad... most of me is way relieved







I'm still having nasuea/upset stomach though, so I suppose I just have some sort of mild stomach bug or whatever. Ugh.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

balcony- ack! I'm glad the allergic reaction ended ok. And lol for the poo... I've been "lucky" that no one has eaten their own poo, but I have to admit the older two have eaten someone else's poo at least once each and I'm sure ds will give it a try too. My mom used to talk about the time my brother stuffed himself full of dog poo1 Ick! Just hang in there... just a weeks or two ago was our 3rd? 4th! ER visit in as many weeks. The girls were actually asking to go to the ER so they could watch tv. Not exactly a gold star mommy moment, but it happens. I hope your week of woe is al,most done!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

uke


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I sure hope that my little one does not eat his own poop. Ewww. He has a double eye infection calls Blepharitis right now. I am hoping that the drops clear it up quick and that it doesn't return. When we went to the Dr he weighed almost 26 pounds, and is wearing 18-24 month shirts and 12 month pants. I think he is going to be broad shouldered just like his dad. I also have to buy shirts that have snaps, zippers, or buttons because if I don't I can't get the things over his head.

AFM- I am still having hot flashes daily and AF comes every 16-18 days. I feel like my hormones hate me.







My RE says that once I stop breastfeeding that they should return to normal which for me is every 23-25 days.

Hopefully Spring has sprung for everyone and you are enjoying the beautiful crazy weather we have been having.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

This is the book I used to help regulate my cycle... I often see it at booksales so libraries probably have copies too. Ignoring the "fertility" aspect, it's a good guide for regulating/normalizing cycles using diet and supplements.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I just found out I have a job interview in a week and a half - I MUST GET SOME CLOTHES THAT FIT!







None of my clothes really fit well and I hardly have any, anyway. I have hit my major weight loss period of breastfeeding (I call it the "that was good . . . let me eat it again" phase where I am hungry all the time and losing weight anyway.) Gah. I hate shopping on principle and I especially hate it with kids in tow (even my sweet DD).

But I'm pleased to have the interview


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Good luck with both the shopping and the interview! Can you do a "shopping playdate"? Every few weeks I meet a friend at the mall and we do any shopping that is made easier by having an extra adult. It's nice to catch up, the kids are often better behaved because they have playmates built in, there's another adult so you can "solo" in the dressing room, you have to shop anyway, etc. We generally add a coffee and a visit to the bookstore and it ends up feeling fun.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

: mamab!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the kind wishes . . . and if only my DSs could be convinced that "shopping" and "playdate" coexist in the same universe









Up at 1:30 AM - sick baby is asleep w/tylenol (generic!) onboard, but mama is still wide awake . . .


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabeakley* 
I just found out I have a job interview in a week and a half - I MUST GET SOME CLOTHES THAT FIT!







None of my clothes really fit well and I hardly have any, anyway. I have hit my major weight loss period of breastfeeding (I call it the "that was good . . . let me eat it again" phase where I am hungry all the time and losing weight anyway.) Gah. I hate shopping on principle and I especially hate it with kids in tow (even my sweet DD).

But I'm pleased to have the interview 

Good luck with the shopping & interview! I start teaching my once-a-year class tomorrow, and I'm concerned that I might not have enough stuff to wear that fits... Ugh.

Aaaand - I took a pregnancy test this morning - that was bfn - which is fine with me. I guess I'm still in the pp weirdness b/c I'm on day like 35 and still no AF. Hmmm. We are certainly not TTC, but not being really careful about TTA either. Oh well, we'll take whatever comes.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
Aaaand - I took a pregnancy test this morning - that was bfn - which is fine with me. I guess I'm still in the pp weirdness b/c I'm on day like 35 and still no AF. Hmmm. We are certainly not TTC, but not being really careful about TTA either. Oh well, we'll take whatever comes.









What the heck? So still no AF and I'm on day 37 now I think... so I took another test this a.m. Now, I remember hearing that the dollar store preg tests are just as good as more expensive brands so I picked up two the other day. And this morning, as I was opening the package, I happened to notice in fine print that it said something like "for in vitro diagnostic only". What the heck? These people are messing with my mind! Now we use NFP and while we were sort of TTA, we weren't being really careful and haven't even been temping, but I still wanna know if I might be pregnant! I guess I'll ask hubby to pick up a new test on the way home from work.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michigan Mama* 
What the heck? So still no AF and I'm on day 37 now I think... so I took another test this a.m. Now, I remember hearing that the dollar store preg tests are just as good as more expensive brands so I picked up two the other day. And this morning, as I was opening the package, I happened to notice in fine print that it said something like "for in vitro diagnostic only". What the heck? These people are messing with my mind! Now we use NFP and while we were sort of TTA, we weren't being really careful and haven't even been temping, but I still wanna know if I might be pregnant! I guess I'll ask hubby to pick up a new test on the way home from work.

in vitro just means "within womb" or to see if there is an embryo (fetus? what is it called that early) is within the womb. That's what all the pee on a stick tests diagnose.
Does this make sense?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

: ( in vitro actually means 'in glass' as opposed to in vivo 'in life' but the idea is right) here's more info - almost all lab tests are in vitro diagnostics

Wyatt is saying mama!







just in time for mother's day







he was 8 months old yesterday. last week he signed milk for the first time and has been doing it since. I'm kind of surprised he is saying mama to mean me already, and I wasn't sure that he was actually using it to mean mama. he's calling for me when I go into the other room and looking at me and saying it, so I guess (hope?) he means me


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Amanda, that is fantastic and ever so sweet!!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
Wyatt is saying mama!







just in time for mother's day







he was 8 months old yesterday. last week he signed milk for the first time and has been doing it since. I'm kind of surprised he is saying mama to mean me already, and I wasn't sure that he was actually using it to mean mama. he's calling for me when I go into the other room and looking at me and saying it, so I guess (hope?) he means me

Cute, cute, cute!!

Jules says mama, but I am not always sure he means me, and is just making sounds. He does that with dadada too. He does say boo boo short for booby milk though.
So nice when you know you baby really knows what they are saying.

He is now a heavy walker, walking more than crawling now. Still falls a lot and got a big 'ol dent on his forehead yesterday by running across the room and didn't know how to stop.

Any babies NOT have teeth yet? Is jules the only one? We keep waiting and nothing. How long is this teething thing going to go on for.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

yarg! I'm still not 100% that Wy DOES mean me or if he's making noise. maybe I just want him to mean me so much that I'm applying it







who knows, I already wrote it in the baby book so it's a fact now









Wyatt doesn't have any teeth yet. My mom says I didn't have any teeth until almost a year and then got them in a weird pattern (outside teeth first?) so I'm not holding my breath for him to get teeth any time soon. he only recently started exhibiting teething behaviors, drooling, chewing, etc., but his gums are not swollen and I don't feel any sharp bumps.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine is another baby that can say mama when prompted, but doesn't really seem to do it with any direction. She also says boo and gaa, but she still doesn't make the 'd' sound. My guess is that she's about 1-2 weeks away from walking. She can walk with only one hand to support her while she goes and can balance alone for 1-2 seconds. She's also getting really good at cruising and can make it suprisingly far for a baby that doesn't crawl. Her 9mo (almost) stats are below..

18.5lbs
28" long
6 teeth
She wears 9mo clothes
Eats just about anything
Loves to feed other people
Waves
Can point to other people's noses and almost knows where the ears are too


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Sounds like the babies are learning how to do so much. Kat (DD2) is 9 months old, has two teeth, weights 16 lbs, says mamamamamama, and dadadadadadada, and bababababa. She crawls and crusises, and yesterday she stood up by herself several times. 
She only eats applesauce, banannas, cheerios, and food off the floor.
Have a great day!
~maddymama


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I find it amazing how much they discover at this age. Jackson is army crawling still, but he can get around very fast doing that. He is also into opening and closing anything that opens and closes. He will do it for hours if we let him. Hey just got over a nasty double eye infection. His stats are:

25.8lbs
30in long
18-24 month shirts
12 month pants
Will eat anything we are having..but loves broccoli.

Hopefully spring has sprung for everyone, and we can all enjoy the beautiful weather.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Let's see:

DD was 19.25 lbs on her 9 mo birthday. I don't know how long she is, though.
She crawls, cruises, pulls up, but I would guess is still a ways from walking, since she isn't standing alone or 'walking' with one hand yet.
She likes food of all sorts, but especially beans.
Yesterday I think she said "Buh" for boobs, but I could be wrong. She's not really gotten the "m" sound yet. But in my experience, "Mama" means "do what I want right now" for a long time before it means me







! She was having fun waving and saying "buh, buh" earlier today though.
No teeth yet! And she's very cautious about people.


----------



## BalconyBirdie (Apr 3, 2009)

Another super-mobile baby here. At her 9 month check-up last week, Lyra was:

16.5 pounds
26"
Loves to eat all kinds of food, especially hummus on toast
Babbles like crazy, including dadadada blablabla umalumalum (no idea what that is!)
Is crawling, cruising, and standing for a second or two on her own
No teeth
Wears mostly 6 month clothes

I'm always amazed at how one day she can't do something and the next day, out of the blue, she does it.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Happpy mother's day all!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day to you Wombat, as well as to all the other August 2009 Mommas!
~maddymama


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Olivine is another baby that can say mama when prompted, but doesn't really seem to do it with any direction. She also says boo and gaa, but she still doesn't make the 'd' sound. My guess is that she's about 1-2 weeks away from walking. She can walk with only one hand to support her while she goes and can balance alone for 1-2 seconds. She's also getting really good at cruising and can make it suprisingly far for a baby that doesn't crawl. Her 9mo (almost) stats are below..

18.5lbs
28" long
6 teeth
She wears 9mo clothes
Eats just about anything
Loves to feed other people
Waves
Can point to other people's noses and almost knows where the ears are too

I am so excited to see whether Olivine or Adelaide is going to walk first. How is it that our crazy kiddos are really ready to walk? I'm so excited I'm almost giddy for them.

Since Adelaide learned to crawl she's gotten so good at it that she seems less excited about walking. She stands pretty well and she can cruise REALLY fast on just about anything, even flat walls. Hopefully, this means I have a few more weeks of a crawling baby, but I'll be just as happy if she learns to walk sooner. Although yesterday, she was standing unassisted, pivoted on one foot, took a step with the other, and reached down to grab a toy. That particular step made my heart drop in fear and leap with joy in the same breath. I SO want her to stay little for a while longer, but I so enjoy watching her grow too.

Adelaide says mom mom mom and dad dad dad and looks to the correct parent if we ask her where ____ is. When she's hungry, she crawls/cruises to me and fusses until I ask and sign if she wants milk. Hungry Adelaide will then stop fussing and touch my signing hand. When she's wet, she does the same thing but only stops fussing when I sign toilet and ask if she needs a clean diaper. When she's tired she accepts her pacifier, lays her head down on my chest, and cuddles for a minute. Being able to communicate with her is so much more wonderful than I ever anticipated. That being said, her frustration when we don't understand what she wants is big and intense.

She's started waving and/or signing milk. I think she's doing both, but they're indistinguishable. I'm learning, and trying not to drive her nuts.

I love being her mom!
*
Happy Mother's Day everyone!*


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright, mamas, I'm going to go out on a limb here and be the first mama to post about all the advances Marcus is NOT making. He doesn't crawl, creep or move independantly in anyway. Just this past week, he learned how to go from his belly to sitting up by pushing backwards with his hands and he now knows how to turn himself in a circle while sitting by moving his feet but that's about it. And he just recently (2 weeks or so) started rolling belly to back and back to belly easily and frequently. For some reason though, he only likes to do it when its naked time on the bed.







He is very vocal but doesn't make any sounds consistently to mean any one thing that we can decipher, anyway. He's never used the mmm or dddd noise so mama and dada are a ways off, I think. He has started giving kisses when you say "kiss" and offer your cheek to him.







. I think that he will end up being a willful child who does things on his time schedule. He loves to eat and will eat basically anything. His favorites include meat (which he stores/hides in his cheeks and chews like gum well after dinner is over







), kale (woohoo!), and any fruit except papaya







. He has seven teeth as of yesterday and is in 12 mo clothes. All in all, he is a very happy baby and I'm a very happy mama! Someone asked me last week what I do at home when he cries, I paused and said "I don't know" because at home with DH and I, he never cries


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
Someone asked me last week what I do at home when he cries, I paused and said "I don't know" because at home with DH and I, he never cries









That's wonderful! That's gotta make you feel like an awesome mama right?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, Maria, he will do things when he's ready! He sounds fine to me - just a contented little guy. Since he is your first, you may not fully appreciate how wonderful that is







but it is!

DD started waving bye-bye! It's SO CUTE - I don't recall either DS1 or DS2 ever really doing it - but she is, for sure


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
Alright, mamas, I'm going to go out on a limb here and be the first mama to post about all the advances Marcus is NOT making.

mama, no worries... I could have just about written your post. DS just *really* mastered rolling over three weeks ago (and does it ALL the time now). He can sit unassisted anytime and pull him self up depending on the circumstances, but that is it. No crawling, cruising, standing on his own, words, waving, signing or most of the other stuff babies have accomplished in our group. He hasn't even started rocking on all fours yet. But you know what? He has a fantastic pincer grasp, loves to babble with consonants and vowels, observes intently, throws the doggy's ball, kisses himself in the mirror and lots other stuff that lets me know he is just fine.

Sometimes (very rarely), I wish he would be ahead of others, but then I snap out of it. I know it will come when he is ready!!

Just wanted to let you know, you two aren't alone. oh yeah, mine eats everything, too!!


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! He's happy and healthy so I'm content. I do love to hear about all your babies and their advancements. MDC makes me feel like I know all of you personally. I'll tell DH about how everyone's baby is doing and he looks at me like I'm nuts because I act like everyone lives down the street. I can't believe its May already. My SIL had a baby this morning (girl, Josephine Helen, 6 lbs., 19 in.) and it's taking me back to when I was a new mama. It seems like years ago!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

It's funny... every kiddo is so different! DD1 was walking easily and with total confidence by this age (8mo) while DD2 didn't take an independent step till the week of her 1st birthday and even then she prefered crawling till she was closer to 14mo. DD1 had her first tooth at 4mo and the "full set" by a year (she turned 5 a few weeks ago and already has her molars) but DD2 only had a few teeth at a year with each tooth taking weeks of horrible, bloody, gummy blisters to erupt. They are at opposite ends of every developmental milestone "curve".

DS seems pretty middle of the road... he has two teeth, he crawls and is starting to cruise, he has a few words and a few signs that he uses consistantly/appropriately, he enjoys some solids but would rather nurse, he chases the cat and the vacuum but still doesn't like his carseat at night, he plays peekaboo but doesn't wave. And so on.

It's kind of nifty...


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else's kiddo totally obsessed with toilet paper? DD2 unrolls it or eats it every chance she gets...... we are starting to have to hide the paper......
~maddymama


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

No movement here either! Well, he can go around in a circle.







DD didn't crawl until 9.5 months. I'm hoping he will soon b/c he is pi$$ed about it!









He loves to eat, nurse and NOT sleep.
Gets crazy mad if you take something from him (DD never cared) and rests his head on my shoulder and gives me nuzzling neck love...








People comment all the time on his eyes and smile- he has such a great smile!
And 4 teeth!

He's close to 25 lbs., I think. 9 month appt next week- interested to see his weight/length!

recent pic

So glad everyone's babes are doing well! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Dicksonly, My DS didn't go anywhere until he was 10mo, he then went on to walk at 12mo. Each kid is different and masters unique things first. My DS had amazing fine motor skills and almost delayed gross motor skills.









Dislocator, I know what you mean, I've been wondering the same thing!







Olivine is really close to walking. She can cruise the whole house and make it really far without one bit of crawling (she still doesn't crawl). She's often in a totally different room than I've left her in. I swear if she was a little more adventurous that she'd be walking already. She's pretty cautious and calculating and generally won't try something again if it didn't work the first time. I took a video of her today walking with daddy, I'll post it up later.

Olivine also started giving kisses today, it's so sweet!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Olivine Cruising One-Handed


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I got a job in a different city and (gulp) this is looking like meaning we are going to try to sell our house and move this summer. To my home city, where my parents & brother live. Yippee!

DD said "Ma-ma" this week. Once


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats on the job, the move, and the mama!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Mamabeakley, I second what Wombat said.

and Abra, Olivine is adorable as usual!


----------



## Amanda Williams (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello mamas,

I've been reading this thread weekly and love hearing about everyone's babies! I am busy, busy, busy with 4 kiddos, 6 and under. We are homeschooling and I will be keeping my sister's 2 boys (almost 2 and 3) for several days a week starting next month. I am STILL trying to get the last 10 pregnancy pounds off!







It has never taken me this long. Isaac is a wonderful nurser, but only eats for about 3-4 minutes at a time and I am thinking that I am not burning very many calories because he is such an efficient sucker...?

Anyway, Isaac crawls and is into EVERYTHING!







He also HAS to have something to chew on at all times. He has 8! teeth and feeds himself at the table. He likes beef, beans, veggies, and sourdough bread with butter. He's not into bananas or applesauces, although we sneak a bite onto the table for him every few days to see if he'll change his mind. He makes a SOUR face when he eats that piece of food, LOL!









We have discussed more babies. I would like two more.







I have not had a period yet and hubby is up for more kids, but "wants to wait". He has a lot going on with his job and is starting his own company. He also travels often for work, which has been hard on our family.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and post a few photos.

Isaac was born on the 6th, so about 9 1/2 months, weighs 23 lbs and I'm not sure how long he is. He is just huge all over! In sizes 2T and 3T.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...s/IMG_5752.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...IMG_5234-1.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b5...IMG_5297-1.jpg


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

hi everyone! We went for Marcus' WBV last night and here are his stats, 21.1 lbs and 29 inches, 7 teeth, and lots of curly hair (!) DH and I have straight hair so this is intersting. After posting two weeks ago about his lack of movement, lo and behold, he started crawling over the weekend! it's not a normal crawl though and its so cute. He curls one leg under him and puts the other leg at a right angle with his foot on the floor and kind of hops along. We don't have a video camera or I would try to catch him in action. He looks ridiculous!

Abra: Super cute video of Olivine! Super cute kittens too!

Congrats MamaBeakley!

Hope everyone and their LO's are doing well. It's getting hot here in the NE. Summer (and 1st birthdays







) are coming up!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Our fam practice does well-baby at 10mo so I wont have "real" numbers for a while. But Tor is a happy meatball of a babe... you can see recent pics here.

Our current drama is that Tor is being treated for impetigo (the cream "sort of" helps, we have a ped derm visit next month) and we have chicken pox! DD1's preschool was the "hub" of an outbreak and while dd1 is immune, dd2 caught it and ds may have it too (hard to say for sure... nurslings don't always get spots). We've been hosting a lot of playdates and Ro is convinced that her new role in life is "lollipop licker" (oh dear, reality will come as a horrible shock) but I'm looking forward to getting past this. Two sick, high needs, "want my mama 24/7" kiddos at the same time is hard. And 5yo dd1 needs snuggles too. I'm going to need a vacation when this is over.

And as luck would have it... we have a camping trip coming up soon. Should be fun!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Wombat,
Good luck and I hope you survive the next few days! Hugs! I hope everyone recovers quickly.
~maddymama


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay for chickenpox (only on MDC







)

Life is like a rock tumbler. At least I hope it is, meaning we will be all polished and pretty when things settle down again, rather than torn apart and wrecked.









All my kids got sick this week, but it was a short lived virus of some sort.

I went to my first birth in over a year. It was a lovely, short homebirth where I was the sibling doula and said sibling slept through the whole thing, as did DD, who came with me. Fun!

DD was up every 1 - 2 hours last night, which is NOT normal for her - snot and gas, I think. I'm zonkered!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone has healed up by now.

Ryden turned 9 months about a week and half ago. This age is so amazing. It's like a switch has flipped and everything is happening all at once. In the past weeks, Ryden has started to share his toys (even with the animals), give kisses, says hi (well, technically "ehh"), army crawls like crazy and just today started getting up on all fours and rocking. Yesterday, he signed for the FIRST time. He signed 'milkies' and I was just over the moon. You can also tell that he understands a lot of what you are saying. It's just so fascinating to watch him processing it all!!!!!









Here he is at the Home Depot riding in the little car part of the cart for the first time- he was just thrilled!!!!

also, I noticed that other DDC start new threads often. Is that something we should do since this one is getting so long- or not a big deal?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I totally agree, this is such a fun age.

Olivine has also started to give kisses. She can also point to my nose, glasses, eyes and ears, cruise to any part of the house (it's amazing how far she goes without crawling), can get herself into a sitting position, loves to imitate the adults by using silverware, shovels, etc, and she says Mama if prompted.

She is very, very close to walking. She pretty much just uses 1 finger for emotional support to help her along and yesterday she took 2-3 steps on her own. My guess is that she'll be walking before she's 10 mo, but we'll see.

She is such a sweet baby!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well... Tor broke out in full on chicken pox spots yesterday. Sigh. We're still going camping (we leave today) but may be home sooner than later if he is miserable.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Have fun camping, Wombat (if possible!)

I kinda meant to start a new thread around 500 posts but it got away from me









Oi! DD popped a fever last night. Really? Can't we be done being sick yet? I feel like with 3 kids in the house anytime ANYONE gets sick we should just block off the next month for sickness, one after another and then another germ comes along and . . . on the good side, at least these past couple of weeks is the first time anyone's been sick since about November. Then my mom says things like, "your kids are always sick . . ." because they do happen to get sick just about every time we visit with her, but I KNOW they're NOT sick more often than other people's kids . . . And this time I feel really bad because we spent the day before the fever cropped up visiting my friend with a 3 day old baby (my big kids were distracting her big kids, and none of us touched her or the baby, and I wouldn't have gone if I knew DD was getting sick, but . . .







)


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Wombat, I hope your camping trip went okay with a sick babe.









Mamabeakley, I'm sending you some good healthy vibes.









We took Olivine camping for the first time this weekend as well. She loved it so much that she started walking!! So far she's just taking 4-5 steps at a time, but I bet she'll be walking full time pretty quick here.

STANDING


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Fiona took her first steps yesterday, too!! For the past week or two, she's been "practicing" standing for longer and longer periods (standing up at a piece of furniture or something then letting go). Now she'll stand for 30-60 seconds without sitting down or holding on, and she claps her hands the entire time, like she knows she's being tricky.









In the past couple days, she's started taking 2-3 steps if we put our hands out to her when she's standing there. I've also noticed her taking a step between, say, the chair and the ottoman when she's cruising.

She has 8 teeth as of a week or so ago, and at her 9 month visit, she weighed 24 lbs, 4 oz, and was 31 inches long. She says "da da" and "mama" and seems to say "hi," although I always wonder if we're projecting meaning on her.







She definitely knows the word "hi," though, because if we say, "Say 'hi, dad!'' or something, she'll wave. (Same thing with "tell ____ bye bye.") We're seeing more and more evidence of her understanding language. It's so much fun to watch!

She is super-fast on the stairs now, too! Oh my goodness.

I love reading everyone's updates!!


----------



## HippyChick (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey!







anyone still come here to check in??


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, a lot of us still come here and check in. Usually it goes in waves and everyone does a little update about their lives and then it's quiet for a week or so.

Olivine is walking full time now. I seriously can't believe that I have a 10mo old walker. I would have never thought that any of my kids would walk early. There isn't a single person in our family (that we know of) that walked before 12mo. Oh well, it is so darn cute it's hard not to be partial to early walking.







It has opened a whole new world of disaster that she can create though. It's a lot easier for a walking baby to relocate things like the remote into tricky spots where you'd never find it. Ha ha.

She has seriously been on a roll lately. Yesterday she started signing milk for nummies (nursing) and more while eating. This is such a fun age, it seems like they learn something new several times a day.

Has anyone else's baby skipped crawling? Do you have opinions about brain development and if I should encourage crawling games when she learns? My little sister didn't crawl much and my mom made her go back to crawl when she was 10 to try to help behavioral issues. It seemed to help, but who knows really..


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

here's some new pics

we had our 9 month appt last week - he was 19#13oz and 27" tall.

separation anxiety or teething (or what ever this is, he still has no teeth) is making me crazy







I know and use the "tricks" like baby wearing and trying to keep ds close. we have had a terrible morning. I finally took a shower after 2 days and ds *screamed* the entire time (he was in the tub with me), and the entire time it took for me to get dressed and a while after. 40 minutes of screaming. he's asleep now. we're on day 3 of a dairy trial and I posted that it was a success but maybe not if this crying is related. I'm not feeling like a good mom this morning.







: he was just at the dr and his ears were fine so I don't think it's an earache.

my hat is off to those of you that had colicky babies, I don't know how you got through it. I'm really frustrated.


----------



## Hayeser (Apr 14, 2008)

Love reading all the updates. I mostly lurk, but I thought I'd post.









DD is 10mos old now. She just started really crawling this week. Before this week she had been rocking, going backward, spinning around, but not propelling forward. Now she is! she's happy about it.

for about a month or so she's been super clingy. Not sure if it's a sep anx phase or maybe teeth. I don't feel anything in her mouth though. it's tough to do anything when she's awake. she constantly wants to be held or the focus of my entire attention.









anyway, she:
- has no teeth
- says mama, dada (but not with purpose/meaning), and various other babbles
- says dog, with purpose
- loves standing/holding onto furniture, but can't get there on her own yet
- loves nursing, babyfood meat, veggies, cheese, yogurt. not a huge fruit fan.
- gives kisses, high fives
- doesn't feed herself....doesn't even try.
- shares her toys
- loves paper -- tearing it, squeezing it, shaking it.
- wears 12month clothes


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
Wombat, I hope your camping trip went okay with a sick babe.









Mamabeakley, I'm sending you some good healthy vibes.









We took Olivine camping for the first time this weekend as well. She loved it so much that she started walking!! So far she's just taking 4-5 steps at a time, but I bet she'll be walking full time pretty quick here.

STANDING

Adelaide walked on our camping trip too! The night of the 4th, I believe. She hasn't done it since though, so apparently I have a baby for a bit more.









She's 20 lbs exactly, and has decided that going to sleep on my chest is preferably to any other place.







In addition to walking on our camping trip, she also got 2 teeth, and appears to have 2 more coming in now. She gives high fives, claps, smacks her lips (this can mean 'I want a kiss' or 'I want what you're eating'), and begs for food. lol, she LOVES to eat. She has an entire pear every morning (after nursing, and sometimes before nursing as well) and eats everything she can get off our plates at dinner, plus what we give her on her tray. She is seriously the best part of each day. I have never been as happy doing anything as I am being her mom.























Adelaide is just over 9 months old and I'm dreaming up 1st birthday party themes. We're going to a tie-dying party soon, what fun! For her first birthday she's getting her own room. DH and I will move our bed and clothes to the other bedroom and we'll decorate her nursery (finally!). I'm not sure that she's going to want to sleep in there alone, but we'll see how it goes. DH doesn't want her in her own room until she's old enough to get out of bed and come get us if she needs something. I just think that at the one year mark I've earned a chance to sleep through the night!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Adelaide was featured on a baby fashion blog, lol:

http://www.lennoncloset.com/2010/05/...aide-paul.html

The picture is pretty dark, but I still think she's fantastic. And I'm glad I got a picture of her chubby feet then, because since she's started really, really crawling she's slimmed down quite a bit.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
Adelaide was featured on a baby fashion blog, lol:

http://www.lennoncloset.com/2010/05/...aide-paul.html

The picture is pretty dark, but I still think she's fantastic. And I'm glad I got a picture of her chubby feet then, because since she's started really, really crawling she's slimmed down quite a bit.

Awe, that's so sweet!









Olivine still has the fattest feet and ankles, she does fit into Robeez though. Perhaps now that she's walking full time she'll start to slim down as well.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
Adelaide was featured on a baby fashion blog, lol:

http://www.lennoncloset.com/2010/05/...aide-paul.html

The picture is pretty dark, but I still think she's fantastic. And I'm glad I got a picture of her chubby feet then, because since she's started really, really crawling she's slimmed down quite a bit.

Cute!!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Jules is 10.5 months old. He is growing so fast. He RUNS, not walks anymore. Hasn't crawled for weeks. Loves to read books and loves dogs and barks at them.

We just bought a house in the country and here are some recent pics of us moving:
Jules broke 2 teeth the day before, can you see?

Trimmed 3 yr dd's hair and it turned into a fro!

Jules loves helping dada.

Getting the trailer hooked up. "Where's the wrench son?"


----------



## leam811 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Mamas,

I came to MDC later in the baby game, but sure glad I found you! My DD was born Aug 6 - it's great to read about all of your LOs and see how they're all progressing, similarly but each unique.

Let's see...Rowan has been crawling madly for about a month, then pulling up, and in the last week or two, letting go. She waves, claps, and talks to the cats. Loves being tickled, munched on, and danced around.

Obsessed with paper.

Has 2 teeth with, say, 75 more about to come in?

Has only tasted some solids, interest is erratic. Offering them consistently is my summer project. So she's still essentially 100% EBF (from the source and EBM in bottles). Although, my mom gave her a cookie the other day, to my horror and secret delight, and she went to town on it, cookie monster style.









VERY clingy right now...could barely even wash my face this morning as she was clutching my legs and screeching. And protests every diaper change.

Incredibly sweet.









I'm a WOHM full time, so Rowan is in daycare during the week, but it's within walking distance of work and home, for which I am so grateful.

And here's a pic:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...9&id=608522634

Looking forward to hearing more about your babes!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

DD2 just started taking a step or two here and there.... NO!!! I was really hoping for a late walker this time around. DD1 started walking at 10.5 months..... and it was crazy from then on out.
~maddymama


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi, everyone!

I'm kinda glad to hear








that there are a lot of clingy babies out there right now. DD has been super clingy, too, and I think it's a combo of teething (none yet), getting over a cold, and getting ready to walk. I feel like emotionally she has hit toddlerhood, but doesn't quite have the gross motor skills to pull off actually walking yet. So she wants ME to get HER into everything









Our big news is that after 16 years here we are going to move back to my home city, where my mom, dad & his wife, brother & his wife & toddler, uncle, & 3 living grandparents live. I've taken a half-time job there starting August 1, so we are scrambling to get our house in shape & on the market. :crazy


----------



## ekh (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't realize this thread was here, but I'm happy to see it is!

Alison was born on August 29th and I recognize some of the posters here from the due date club. I didn't post much but read quite a bit towards the end









She's walking! She's a crazy baby and wants to do everything her big sister does. She's eating anything she can get her hands on and she tells us "nein nein nein" (hubby is German) and shakes her finger at us and her sister.

Well, many demands at the moment but good to find this thread!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Jules is 10.5 months old. He is growing so fast. He RUNS, not walks anymore. Hasn't crawled for weeks. Loves to read books and loves dogs and barks at them.

We just bought a house in the country and here are some recent pics of us moving:
Jules broke 2 teeth the day before, can you see?

Trimmed 3 yr dd's hair and it turned into a fro!

Jules loves helping dada.

Getting the trailer hooked up. "Where's the wrench son?"

oh my goodness!!! What a sweetheart he is!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
Adelaide was featured on a baby fashion blog, lol:

http://www.lennoncloset.com/2010/05/...aide-paul.html

The picture is pretty dark, but I still think she's fantastic. And I'm glad I got a picture of her chubby feet then, because since she's started really, really crawling she's slimmed down quite a bit.

Awww, she is so pretty!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know if it's just hormones but I'm really missing this DDC. Will I like my new one as much? I guess you girls will always be special to me since you were my first


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats, OmBrooklyn!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks mouso


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations Ombrooklyn!
~maddymama


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats Amanda! I think you're the first one to get pregnant again in our DDC.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

ombrooklyn, way to just slip the news in there with like, "oh pass the bread, btw... I'm pregnant"









Congrats, mama!! That is fantastic news! and no, you won't like them as much, but have fun.


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks girls! I am so excited and so scared! LOL!

Anyone else have lo's like 19 months apart? Will I want to hide under the bed everyday?
Also scared that it may not stick, but that's totally normal right?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats, ombrooklyn! I don't know if you'll want to hide under the bed every day - I think it really depends on the personalities of all three - four people involved. Good luck!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like I might be joining you Ombrooklyn


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, KristinaMarie.... awesome news!
~maddymama


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congrats you two!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats, KristinaMarie!


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
Looks like I might be joining you Ombrooklyn









My goodness! Congrats! We're due in the same week even!!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I am still in shock over the entire thing. I had my beta drawn and it is 226. I will have a repeat of that on Saturday. Hopefully everything is A-ok. This was definatly not something that we expected seeing as I am still breastfeeding, have one fallopian tube, endo, my husbands swimmers have not been great in the past, and we did IVF in order to have our son.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
I am still in shock over the entire thing. I had my beta drawn and it is 226. I will have a repeat of that on Saturday. Hopefully everything is A-ok. This was definatly not something that we expected seeing as I am still breastfeeding, have one fallopian tube, endo, my husbands swimmers have not been great in the past, and we did IVF in order to have our son.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats Kristina!









I'm so jealous of you two btw. My cycles haven't returned, but I'd love to be pregnant. We want one more babe but we want to be "done" before I'm 40 sooooo... the clock, she do be a'ticking.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And speaking of babies, I've got good news/bad news.









Tor spiked a huge fever at 2am this... 103+ a half hour AFTER we gave fever meds. Mike and I sat up with him as he shivered, then dh had to get sleep. Tor is still feverish today and I'm wiped out. I don't know if he is reacting to yesterday's shot (his second ever), if he caught dd1's virus (a 24 hour fever of 102+ in a 5yo), or if maybe he caught roseola (24 hr high fever, then a red rash, most kiddos get it before a year). Or all three? I'm just hurting for him.

Bright side, we got his official growth stats before the shot. He has grown 2.5lbs and a full inch since his last visit! He is now 10 months (and a few days), 22lbs12oz, and 29.8 inches tall. He cruises and walks if you let him hold a hand for balance (falls on his bum after a second or two when he lets go though). He has figured out how to crawl while holding toys in his mouth, which is adorable. He babbles, has a handful of words he uses correctly/consistantly and a few more he has used once or twice. He is still a good natured, happy, easy going, rolly polly, joyful little guy who is the absolute love of his big sisters.

So over all, things are going pretty good. In fact, we may be buying a used minivan from friends! A 2004 Honda Odyssey (93K mileage). It's a bit more than I'd hoped to pay (I treasure mapped a "seats 8 for 8000" vehicle in silver, this is a "seats 8 for 9900" vehicle in red) but it's got lots of extras I never expected and it even has bumper stickers I like.







And after 3/across in the subaru? it feels like a football field of space!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Congrats Kristina!









I'm so jealous of you two btw. My cycles haven't returned, but I'd love to be pregnant. We want one more babe but we want to be "done" before I'm 40 sooooo... the clock, she do be a'ticking.









I'm with you wombat. While I'm not close to 40, we plan on having another baby as soon as my cycle returns.. It came back around 12pp with my first, so it might be close..

Olivine is walking really well these days. It transformed her into a toddler instead of a baby at just 10mo! It really did take away her babyness to walk so early. It is so cute though, I really never thought I'd have an early walker.

Olivine also has 2 words now, hot and kitty and she's been using the sign for milk for a while. She really seems to understand a lot though.

HERE is a video of Olivine being cute.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Awwww! Toddle babes are adorable! DD1 was a very young walker, then DD2 was kind of on the late side. Tor looks like he'll be more or less middle of the curve.









It's funny, but my cycles returned by 9mo pp after dd1 and dd2... even though I was tandem nursing after dd2's birth! But this time there have been some obviously hormonal shifts but no actual visible cycle. I'm only 35 right now but DH and I kind of want to be "done with the baby phase" (as in... no more diapers







) by 40. So far I've gotten pregnant (on purpose or by surprise) when my youngest is 18mo. But if I get pregnant when Tor is 18mo that cuts the "baby at 40" thing pretty darn close.

I want to get back into the work force and while I've sort of set aside my 30s for "babies and buggies" so to speak, I really do want to be back in my beloved libraries in my 40s. I keep feeling like there's another babe out there though... biological, not adopted (though I have several adopted cousins, that isn't a path that calls to either dh or I).


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
I am still in shock over the entire thing. I had my beta drawn and it is 226. I will have a repeat of that on Saturday. Hopefully everything is A-ok. This was definatly not something that we expected seeing as I am still breastfeeding, have one fallopian tube, endo, my husbands swimmers have not been great in the past, and we did IVF in order to have our son.









Congrats!!!!
Considering everything you were up against, that is just amazing! I can only imagine how high on life you are right now. I would have been in denial in the beginning. Congrats again.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I definitely want one more, but really liked the 3+ year spacing between DS2 & DD much better than the 2+ year spacing between DS1 & DS2 - so ideally would TTC in about early 2012. That would be good, too, because we are trying to move 180+ miles and rearrange our lives completely due to that right now . . . I do NOT want to be pg right now







!

Congrats on the car, Wombat!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats ombrooklyn and KristinaMarie!! I was just thinking how surprised I was that no one was pregnant yet--I guess I was just behind on the thread!

We're sort of torn on the issue of having one more. We have three--5, 3.5 and Fiona just turned 10 months. The spacing of this hypothetical fourth baby is largely holding me back. My first two are 22 months apart, and I actually really liked that spacing at the time (when there were only 2 of them), but I don't think I'd want to do it again, with 3 other kids. Plus, I'm tandem nursing, and the last time I was tandem nursing, I got my first pp period at ~20 months, so spacing them so closely likely won't be an option, anyway. But I have to say, I've found this spacing between my middle and youngest (33 months) to be sort of awful for my 3-year-old. I think 3 is often a sort of difficult year as it is, developmentally, and coupling that with the displacement of having a new sibling has been really hard on my daughter. Of course kids are all different, and maybe my oldest would have had an easy time adjusting to his sister(s) no matter how old he'd been, and maybe my middle would have had a *hard* time adjusting no matter when, but the thought of going through this again is daunting, at best.
But, in the long run, I like the idea of my kids being relatively close in age, so I don't want to wait super-long before having a fourth, if we're going to do it.
Anyway, it's tricky. I'm sort of glad that I likely have quite a few months of amenorrhea ahead of me so we can sort things out in the absence of that "possibility."









As for Fiona--she was 10 months a couple days ago (on the 23rd). She is:

--taking lots of steps, but I wouldn't call her "walking." She takes 6-or-so steps at a time, though, and I've seen her stand for as long as 3-4 minutes without any support. Just yesterday, she perfected her standing-up-in-the-middle-of-a-room-without-any-help skill.
--saying "mama" and "dada" and "hi" (or "hey") and "bye." She seems to imitate sounds we make, too--for example, she sometimes likes to bite, and when I say, "No biting no biting no biting!" she responds, "Bi-bi-ba-ba-bi." When she's just babbling, she most frequently makes "ssss" and "y" sounds, so it sounds like she's saying, "Yessssss" all the time. It's sometimes fun around strangers to matter-of-factly ask her yes/no questions and let her "answer." Like, "Fiona, do you want to nurse?" "Yesssssss!"
--clapping and waving. She loves to clap two objects together, too.
--hating diaper changes. I've resigned myself to the fact that diaper changes are now two-step processes: 1. Take the dirty diaper off and clean her up, 2. Put the new diaper on. (And there is a 1-2 minute intermission between the two.)
--weighing in at ~25 pounds and measuring ~31 inches.
--eating whatever she can get her hands on. She is still primarily breastfed, but she is VERY interested in eating everything we eat, and usually finds a way to do so.
--the proud bearer of 8 gigantic teeth, one of which she has already chipped. I'm pretty sure her first molar has cut, too, but not 100%. I thought I saw it the other day, and she hasn't let me get a good look since. I felt for it, and I can't feel the spot that looked like it had come through, but there is definitely a distinct bulge where her molar is, which seems like it would be so sore, and she is constantly chewing on things with that part of her mouth, so I'm pretty sure that's what's going on.
--still sleeping really well, although she wakes 1-2 times to nurse now, whereas she used to sleep a solid 10-or-so hours without waking. My other two did the same thing, starting around 6 months. She sleeps with us, though, so her wakings are of little consequence--she just whimpers a little, nurses for a couple minutes, and goes back to sleep.
--such a happy little person, who makes us all pretty ridiculously happy as well.


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristinaMarie* 
I am still in shock over the entire thing. I had my beta drawn and it is 226. I will have a repeat of that on Saturday. Hopefully everything is A-ok. This was definatly not something that we expected seeing as I am still breastfeeding, have one fallopian tube, endo, my husbands swimmers have not been great in the past, and we did IVF in order to have our son.









WOW! that is somethin' else!! I hope everything continues to go well for you!


----------



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Ombrooklynn and KristinaMarie! It's so much fun to catch up on how everyone's LO is doing. Hard to believe this time last year we were all still waiting to meet them.
Reid is into everything. Cruising but not walking yet- he is so ready and gets really frustrated that he can't quite do it yet. He's still nursing all night long but has slowed down on nursing during the day. He's saying Mama, Dada, and Nana which I think stands for his big sister, Nadia. He is so sweet and lovely that I find myself contemplating a third- for the longest time I said I was definitely done, but who knows...


----------



## BalconyBirdie (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Ombrooklyn and KristinaMarie!

Hope everyone else is doing well also.









Wondering if anyone else is planning a first birthday party? I feel kind of dumb doing it since she won't remember a thing, but I also want to celebrate the event.

Also, is anyone else having biting issues? Lyra finally cut her first two teeth in the last couple weeks and she is a biter. Has left numerous teeth marks around my nipples (no blood yet thank goodness) and takes the chance to chomp whenever a hand passes in front of her face.







Especially if we're nursing, I tell her "no, that hurts mommma" and stop the nursing session, but I'm wondering if anyone else has suggestions?


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah... we are planning a small-ish first birthday celebration. I figure it's more for the parents and a way to thank family and friends for being there for us during the past year. Besides DD1 is really looking forward to DD2's 1st birthday (party). We're going to have a small pool party playdate with cake.
Also with the biting thing, if she bites while nursing, I say no, I put her down, give her a cold teether and don't feed her for awhile (up to an hour).... that way when we nurse again it's because she's hungry. It usually takes her a few sessions to figure this out every month or two...... but then we are good for a few weeks with no biting. Good luck!
~maddymama


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't think anyone should feel dumb or silly about having a 1st birthday party. It is for the parents and all the other adults and kids to celebrate the baby.

I am amazed some of you guys are even finding time to get pregnant or try to get pregnant. lol. Congrats


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats to the ladies who are pregnant! Part of me is very jealous - I could totally see myself with 3, but I just don't think its in the cards... Dh is set that 2 is it, and I'm OK with that







But I'd be totally, completely 100% thrilled if I otherwise ended up preggers somehow







DH... not so much









DS2 is just shy of 11 months, and the last time I weighed him nearly a month ago, he was 19.5 pounds... should really pop him on the scale again here shortly and see what it says







He's doing so good though - active, crawling, crusing, getting into everything, and eating SO much! I swear, sometimes he eats as much if not more than ds1 - whose 3!! He just demands literally whatever we are eating - last night he hate a TON of sausage, some noodles and ended up loving the tomato sauce too
















We had a miserable couple nights recently as he was/is teething - he's up to 7 teeth now (4 on top 3 on the bottom







!! Such a happy good little guy though, its really amazing









I'm so excited for my DH though - he just got his last test results back this morning and he's officially a paramedic now! :yay :yay :yay And, he starts working (for the first time in like, nearly 2 yrs!!) tonight! As an EMT/Paramedic :yay :yay :yay!! We are *SO* excited!!


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi LADIES!!! This is Torre. Not sure you all remember me. I have Annalise who was born July 28th (supposed to be Gloriana). Just wanted to check in and say hello!

Congrats Kristina and Om on your pregnancies!
















Anna is getting big. She has her 6th ear infection since January though. High fever and cutting teeth and giving me troubles taking her meds but she is beautiful and big. 21 lbs, standing and taking a few steps. One tooth and one coming beside it...







Hope everyone's little ones are well!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats on the job, Mamadelbosque! That's wonderful 

Hi, Torre!









We are finished prepping our house to sell . . . now we just have to wait for someone to want to buy it - eek.

Happy Holiday to everyone! We'll probably go to fireworks in the town where we live. No other special plans.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Rough am for us.... I was at the doctor's office for a sprained wrist.... while I was there DH took DD1 (4 years old) and DD2 to the neighborhood 4th of July parade. After the parade there was popsicles, and then DD1 went to play on the playground. A few minutes later there were screams... DD1 had be stung by wasps 3 times. POOR KIDDO! DH handled it pretty well, but he was definitely shaken when I got home. He had to get both kiddos home, calm them down, and treat DD1's stings.
For me, doctor said no lifting, no heavy objects, take it easy, etc. I laughed outloud, told him I had two little kiddos at home to take care of........... we'll see how long it takes to heal....right now I'm sporting a wrist brace.
~maddymama


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Rough am for us.... I was at the doctor's office for a sprained wrist.... while I was there DH took DD1 (4 years old) and DD2 to the neighborhood 4th of July parade. After the parade there was popsicles, and then DD1 went to play on the playground. A few minutes later there were screams... DD1 had be stung by wasps 3 times. POOR KIDDO! DH handled it pretty well, but he was definitely shaken when I got home. He had to get both kiddos home, calm them down, and treat DD1's stings.
For me, doctor said no lifting, no heavy objects, take it easy, etc. I laughed outloud, told him I had two little kiddos at home to take care of........... we'll see how long it takes to heal....right now I'm sporting a wrist brace.
~maddymama

Oh what a crappy event for DD! Hugs to her and to you, be as gentle as possible to yourself mama!


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

UGH, me and DP were supposed to go out clubbing with some friends in celebration for my birthday tonight. Anna had a fever yesterday and THURS and I DEF missed work and it was DEF frowned upon. UGH.... So today she has a sporadic rash, I think she has Roseola. But with her fever down and her seeming to be ok, we were still considering going (before the rash). Then Abrielle spiked a 103.5 fever (controlled well now with Motrin). So I think she got it too. We shall see in a few days if there is a rash. No club for me. LOL OOOH WELL. Joys of being MOMMY!









Hope you all are having relaxing weekends!


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm pregnant too! I'm pregnant too!
























Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Maddymama:







s I hope everything heals up quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 























I'm pregnant too! I'm pregnant too!
























Happy 4th everyone!

YAY!! Congrats!!


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 























I'm pregnant too! I'm pregnant too!
























Happy 4th everyone!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats, Dislocator!

Torre, I hope both your babes are well soon!

And Maddymama, healing vibes your way! You might remember I had a broken ankle last winter - take whatever help you can get!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats Dislocator!! Lots of healing vibes to everyone whose sick/hurt!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

congrats dislocator!









sorry about the wasps, wrists, fevers, and fussing though!

Our car (subaru) died again. I sat with the kiddos for over an hour waiting for dh. Thankfully we had purchased a new-to-us minivan just that morning so we had a vehicle available that could hold the car seats. I have no idea what we would have done otherwise! Oh, and since it broke on the way home from the store and since I'd bought a pint of yummy ice cream as a "special treat"... the girls and I ended up eating icecream while we waited.







It was a big splurge that was supposed to last a week or two, but what could I do? Watch it melt? It was actually kind of fun... bright sun, nice breeze, pint of ice cream, smoking wreck of a car.

The mechanic can't do anything till Wed but since it's the transmission AGAIN it's under warrenty. If you recall we got the transmission replaced last Sept, they did it wrong and it was replaced again in Oct. So this will be transmission number three in a single year. No. Not impressed here!


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6504677_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7989662_n.jpg

Here's my August 09 Baby! He is a very social and active baby, he knows how to be gentle with newborns and always wants to kiss them gently on the head, then take off. He likes watching and initiating play with the "big kids". He is beginning to talk and form is sounds quite well, he says mama, cat and he said book at the library. He waves and says Hi to ppl on the street or other people waving at him and says bye and waves as well. He is table- walking and the record is 7 steps on his own. He eats too much fruit and not enough veggies, lol but he loves meats and chicken and can handle spice, even traditional curried chicken. He weaned himself to morning/evening/night nursing only, I found he felt it was difficult to stop moving long enough for me to let down during the day, he is VERY active and only while in bed does he nurse for me anymore. He is with my parents while I work and has become even closer to them, he adores my dad and will immediately crawl right to him if he comes around. He loves to play with the rocks beside the little pond, ride on the John Deere tractor and pretend to drive, loves music and being out shopping and meeting other babies and moms. He is 10 months and a week old. I love my baby! His personality is everything I could have wanted in my children and he gets lots and lots of compliments on his smiles, looks and his development, and I beam with pride, but I wont take most of the credit, he is a gift on his own accord


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats Dislocator!!!

Hopefully everything gets better for those that are having a hard time at the moment.

I am leaving on Thursday for a month. Just DS and myself. We are going to Canada to visit my sister. It is a 1200 mile drive, so I am hoping that Jackson sleeps most of the way. (a girl can dream right?)


----------



## ombrooklyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 























I'm pregnant too! I'm pregnant too!
























Happy 4th everyone!

Hooray! Congrats to you! Are you joining us in the feb. ddc?


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ombrooklyn* 
Hooray! Congrats to you! Are you joining us in the feb. ddc?

I think I'll be due March 11. So I may not technically be in your DDC, but our kiddos will be born pretty close together anyway!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mamas,
Ok... I'm the one with the sprained wrist from last week- so my wrist is "healing" but not healed yet.... DD1 is fine after the wasp stings, but terrified of the wasps, understandably, but... here's my question for the day....
Is any other baby starting to drop their am nap? It seems like DD2 is starting to go through the motions of dropping it, and I'm not ready for it to go yet........
~maddymama


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know about naps (we don't have regular naps) but.... ds has turned into a Fuss Monster. VERY very clingy, needs to be held almost non-stop, cries (screams even, with big sobbing tears) even in arms if, say, dh holds him and he wants me or if I hold hom without nursing if he wants nursing, and he basically wants to be latched on 24/7.

Where has my happy meatball baby gone? Anyone else have a suddenly fussy kiddo? Is there hope?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Hi Mamas,
Ok... I'm the one with the sprained wrist from last week- so my wrist is "healing" but not healed yet.... DD1 is fine after the wasp stings, but terrified of the wasps, understandably, but... here's my question for the day....
Is any other baby starting to drop their am nap? It seems like DD2 is starting to go through the motions of dropping it, and I'm not ready for it to go yet........
~maddymama

Olivine takes between 1-2 naps per day. If she wakes up early (6am or so) then she'll take a morning nap, but if she sleeps in to 8am or so then she'll usually only take 1 afternoon nap. She tends to sleep about 13 hours per day, sometimes more at night and sometimes more during the day.


----------



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I don't know about naps (we don't have regular naps) but.... ds has turned into a Fuss Monster. VERY very clingy, needs to be held almost non-stop, cries (screams even, with big sobbing tears) even in arms if, say, dh holds him and he wants me or if I hold hom without nursing if he wants nursing, and he basically wants to be latched on 24/7.

Where has my happy meatball baby gone? Anyone else have a suddenly fussy kiddo? Is there hope?

Reid has been pretty fussy and very clingy lately. I think he has a bunch of teeth coming in- he's also right on the cusp of walking and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it. I'm very eager for this stage to pass!


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the new LO's, Mamas!

Maddymama, it's good to hear that you are on the mend.

Marcus has been going back and forth on the morning nap. He's never been a good napper to begin with and I'm terrifed that if he drops the morning nap, it will mean that he only takes a 45 min nap in the pm. Plus thats my only time to get anything done around the house. He's been clingy but not more so than usual. Maybe he just got clingy early though and I've adjusted to it. DH took him for 2 1/2 hours today so I could have some alone time which was the first time I had been away from him, except to go to work, in months. Some times I forget that AP at 11 months doesn't mean 24 hours a day like it did in the beginning. I'm glad to see this thread popped back up on the first page of the forum. Maybe we should start a new one next month since LO's will be one year old


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I unexpectedly spent almost 20 hours away from DD this past weekend at a labor! I had agreed to back up another doula, both of us expecting that at most I would be with a mama for a few hours till the other doula could get there. But she had two mamas in very long early labors needing support at the same time, so I ended up being there for a long time! It all worked out well, really, but I don't want to do it again anytime soon. I was VERY engorged. DD was fine, though! DH was really glad when I came home, because apparently she was waking up every hour or so since she hadn't nursed all day (had eaten & drunk, but it's just not the same!) - he could settle her back down, but he's not used to waking that often.

We are in that awkward place where if DD doesn't take a morning nap, or not enough of an afternoon nap, she'll nap at 5 or 6, meaning she is then not ready to go to sleep at bedtime. Ugh. As she is my third, though, I know that eventually it will settle down again.

She is pretty clingy and cranky, too (in general, not related to me being gone over the weekend). I attribute it to not quite being ready to walk yet, and teeth - she's finally got one, but there's another one on it's way right next to it.


----------



## stardust swallower (Jun 19, 2008)

hey ladies! fun to catch up on the news in here. congrats on the recent pregnancies! i'll be wishing you ENERGY. i'm finding this almost one stage EXHAUSTING. Our little guy crawls and cruises and is working on standing with no hands. he also claps (adorable!) and has a charming southern "buh bye" going on.

i have a question though. i'm doing a 3 week FT work stint in Aug when lo will be 1yo. he's been EBF and only rarely has drunk breast milk from a sippy cup. i've been working PT and often from home (finished my PhD yay!!!), so he's never gone longer than 4 hours without me. he's now eating solids like a champ, btw.

the big question is: do i have to pump and leave breast milk for him after his 1st bday while i'm working FT? (I'll be back to PT after that stint.)

thanks ever for the wisdom of the MDC DDC.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust swallower* 
hey ladies! fun to catch up on the news in here. congrats on the recent pregnancies! i'll be wishing you ENERGY. i'm finding this almost one stage EXHAUSTING. Our little guy crawls and cruises and is working on standing with no hands. he also claps (adorable!) and has a charming southern "buh bye" going on.

i have a question though. i'm doing a 3 week FT work stint in Aug when lo will be 1yo. he's been EBF and only rarely has drunk breast milk from a sippy cup. i've been working PT and often from home (finished my PhD yay!!!), so he's never gone longer than 4 hours without me. he's now eating solids like a champ, btw.

the big question is: do i have to pump and leave breast milk for him after his 1st bday while i'm working FT? (I'll be back to PT after that stint.)

thanks ever for the wisdom of the MDC DDC.

How long does he go during the day without nursing? Is he willing to trade BFing for a meal of solids? I would think that pumping once or twice a day would give him enough to get through 8 hours without you. My DD doesn't think about breastfeeding when I'm not around, so pumping once per day would probably be more than enough.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stardust swallower* 
hey ladies! fun to catch up on the news in here. congrats on the recent pregnancies! i'll be wishing you ENERGY. i'm finding this almost one stage EXHAUSTING. Our little guy crawls and cruises and is working on standing with no hands. he also claps (adorable!) and has a charming southern "buh bye" going on.

i have a question though. i'm doing a 3 week FT work stint in Aug when lo will be 1yo. he's been EBF and only rarely has drunk breast milk from a sippy cup. i've been working PT and often from home (finished my PhD yay!!!), so he's never gone longer than 4 hours without me. he's now eating solids like a champ, btw.

the big question is: do i have to pump and leave breast milk for him after his 1st bday while i'm working FT? (I'll be back to PT after that stint.)

thanks ever for the wisdom of the MDC DDC.

I would probably pump once a day while away. That will keep your supply up for later and make it more comfortable for you as well. I know if my baby didn't nurse for 8-9 hours that my breasts would be very full.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I would probably pump once, but be prepared to pump a second time, at least the first day or two. Actually the real question is how often do you nurse during the time period that you will be away? That's how many times I would try to pump (within reason)..... oh,and be prepared to nurse ALOT at night if you are gone alot during the day..........
good luck, and congratulations on finishing your Ph.D.!!! What's it in? I have one in Ed. Psych, but I'm a SAHM now.
~maddymama


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

2 teeth and a couple of independent steps last night! Whee!


----------



## stardust swallower (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions, everyone! around here folks keeps telling me that it's a perfect time to wean him, but i don't see that happening. i was wondering if working out of home mamas eventually get to not pump during the day and still nurse a 1 yr old... might look around for another forum...

maddymama: PhD in Literature/Film. planning to try the job market again this year, but really... i wouldn't mind a few more years of part time work...

happy summer baby days everyone!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I nursed dd1 till she was 3yo, but I weaned my pump around 13mo. I did something similar with dd2. Check out either the breastfeeding forum or the working parent forum for other btdt ideas... I think you'll find that it's totally normal to wean the pump and still keep nursing "from the tap" as a child ages.









We're still only at the "one step" phase. Tor can stand up without holding onto anything, and he can cruise, but he will take just one step then sit down and crawl. It's completely controlled (not a fall or anything) but he just wont take that second step.

We have a huge camping trip coming up... ack! I'm not ready!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just came back from our first camping trip








all 4 of us in a 6man tent....the kids loved it!

dh and I actually got time alone for a couple of drinks beside the fire









*wombat:* how do you camp? we want to start a little backcountry next year...dd is to tough to chase crawling...lol

going to wait b4 canoe camping....unlike ds, she will not stay still for a second!!!!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

You're hardcore







we are five in an 8man tent and I'd be happier if we had a seperate tent for storage. I'm not a big fan of camping, but dh love love loves it and he wants the family to thru-hike the Vermont Long Trail when the kiddos are old enough to carry "real" packs ("technically" we'd do a sectional hike of the Long Trail, hiking for 2 or so weeks each year till we reach the end... it's almost 300 miles with plenty of mountains and, um, that's not my idea of fun so we'll do it in stages and with suitable "bribes" for me







).

Right now we do tent camping with day hikes, but we drive to the campsite. Our last trip was to Letchworth State Park, our next is to Pennsic. Then we have plans for a few 2-3 day tent trips in Sept/Oct. Since it starts snowing in Oct I draw the line there! (dh doesn't, and he enjoys snow camping with his cousin) Next summer I'd love to stick with tent camping and day hikes but we'll probably add in some longer hikes. My 5yo and 3yo are both totally fine walking 2-3miles at a time so a ten mile loop with a midpoint shelter would be a good next step, even if ds isn't a strong walker by then (meaning only one adult could carry a full pack so the other adult could carry ds at need).


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

oh, this is Pennsic.

We'll be there (in a tent) for 10 days. Given that it's a medieval event not only do I need to pack for the "camping" bit (tent, food, etc) I have to pack for the medieval bit (make clothing for the kiddos, adapt baby gear like my sling to appear more historical, prepare sensory sensitive dd2 for the noise/sounds of a huge event, etc)


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I think Pennsic would be a lot of fun!

I love camping, but we have lived semi-rurally for most of our married life and when surrounded by nature most of the time have not had the yearning. However, this is about to change, and I really hope we will do some camping over the next 10 years or so . . . I want my kids to love it and know how to do it.

Heading out to teach a class tonight and then . . . it's DD's first birthday tomorrow







! My in-laws are arriving tonight or tomorrow, and then we're heading to a cabin in the mountains in VA (which does NOT count as camping) for the first part of next week with them and a bunch of uncles/aunts/cousins. Fun!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

*wombat* I too love winter camping...no bears either!

ds is huge in to medieval things ....knights mostly-we took him to a local midieval fayre and to medieval times


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

You should check out the SCA... dh and I both "grew up" in it (well, my dad started taking me along when I was around 4 and DH joined with his mom when he was 12) and there are some fantastic elements for kiddos. "Youth combat" programs and "Page school" (these are open to boys and girls both) usually start at 5yo but younger kiddos can be involved in all sorts of things. I usually volunteer as a water bearer (carrying water to people in more active pursuits) and this year dd1 and dd2 will join me.









Oh gods... another winter camper! You lot are crazy!







Don't you know that snowy weather is designed for "sitting by a fire with a hot drink"? And that would be an _indoor_ fire in a luverly fireplace, preferably with a comfy seat, soft slippers, and good book included!

We live very rurally but dh is still all about the hiking. I'm more of an armchair naturalist... I love nature, but I enjoy it more from a windowseat.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

My brother taught Adelaide to toss something behind her back, bring her empty hands in front of her and yell, "Ta-da!"

It is so, so cute. Except when she's sitting my lap and we've just finished reading a book. Getting 'ta-da'ed in the face with a book is not fun.

But when she's playing by herself, we hear a lot of 'ta-da!' and that I love.









Thought I'd share. What super cute things are your little ones doing?


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Too cute, Sarah.
My LO says "No no no no no no no no no" while shaking her head back and forth... to cute.
I gotta question what it says about my parenting skills, though.
~maddymama


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
My brother taught Adelaide to toss something behind her back, bring her empty hands in front of her and yell, "Ta-da!"

It is so, so cute. Except when she's sitting my lap and we've just finished reading a book. Getting 'ta-da'ed in the face with a book is not fun.

But when she's playing by herself, we hear a lot of 'ta-da!' and that I love.









Thought I'd share. What super cute things are your little ones doing?

Cute!

Fiona tries to put on all articles of clothing (her clothes, her big brother and sister's underwear, pants, whatever) over her head.

I love watching her try to eat with utensils, too--she'll push the food around with a spoon or fork for a moment, then pick it up with the other hand and eat it with the utensil still in her hand.









I love this baby so much!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redpajama* 
Cute!

Fiona tries to put on all articles of clothing (her clothes, her big brother and sister's underwear, pants, whatever) over her head.

I love watching her try to eat with utensils, too--she'll push the food around with a spoon or fork for a moment, then pick it up with the other hand and eat it with the utensil still in her hand.









I love this baby so much!

Olivine is also trying to wear all sorts of clothing on her head. The other day she tried to put a dress on herself (by placing on her head), then she tried to dress the dog and then the cat.. The cat was not pleased! Ha ha. She's also been very into wearing everyone's shoes and "talking" on the cell phone. I think I'm going to have a little fashion princess on my hands!









My favorite is when she says UH OH and then drops something on the ground.. Okay, maybe not.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Marcus is learning how to open things (like plastic easter eggs, caps on markers) that pull open. He grabs it and makes this funny face like he's trying really hard, opens it, then opens his mouth wide in purposeful surprise, giggles and hands the two pieces to me to put back together so he can do it again. He also says 'dis' to signify almost anything. So you ask "what do you want?", and he says "dis", "dis", "dis" while pointing at random things. Sometimes he throws in an "o'dis" which we interpret as "all this". He also is obsessed with cleaning implements, especially ones with long handles. He likes to have a mop or swiffer in every room so he can crawl over, pull the handle down and push it around the room. If I get out the vacuum, he'll open the part with the tools and hand them to me until I put them on and use them. Then he stands behind the vacuum and pushes it around while I vacuum. Trust me, DH and I have no idea where this cleaning thing comes from as we both hate it with a passion. This is such a ridiculously fun and cute age!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday my little Julius!!
















Jules turned 1 yesterday. I can't believe it has been a whole year. He got a bouncy ball and a car with a truck that opens up and farm aniamls to put in a zoom atound. He had a dairy free spelt chocolate cake with a creamy black cherry frosting. His big sister helped blow out the #1 candle as Jules just wanted to touch the flame. I knew it would make a mess, so we ate outside, placing his plate and cake on a low stool. I never saw him pick up cake and shove it in his mouth. Of course it went in his hair and all over his clothes. No problem as the kiddie pool was close and he just jumped in later. He ran around like a loony for hours after on a sugar high. But as a compromise, he almost slept through the night without waking or nursing for the first time ever.

I remember the birth a year ago, and how I actually enjoyed it. Such an empowering experience and I am proud to have brought this little man into the world. He is a blessing and gift!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Julius!
DD2 turned 1 last Saturday. We had a small pool party so DD1 could swim and play with her friends, except she had swimmer's ear, poor kiddo, and had to play on the playground instead. DD2's nickname is KitKat, so I made a cake and decorated it like the wrapper of a kit kat bar.
It was a fun day!
~maddymama


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abraisme* 
She's also been very into wearing everyone's shoes and "talking" on the cell phone.

Cavan does this also... maybe they are calling each other secretly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Happy Birthday my little Julius!!
























Yay Jules
















Sounds like it was an awesome party... did you get lots of pictures?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coconut Chronicles* 
Cavan does this also... maybe they are calling each other secretly
















Yay Jules
















Sounds like it was an awesome party... did you get lots of pictures?

Jules tries to ralk on the phone too. I had to get him a look alike phone as he would push a chair up, get mine off the charger, and leave it on in some super hard to find spot in the house till the battery runs out.









Yes dh took loads of pics, I will try to upload them when I have the time. (or patience for my dial up internet)


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryden still just tries to eat my phone.









WOW... we have one year olds in our group now. I can't believe it. Another thing I can't believe, we are actually going to have a real deal birthday party for Ryden. WE never do these kinds of things (usually too lazy and laxed about it all). I think I had too much time on my hands this week and went all out. I have all the details taken care of, and I have most of my decorations. I just have a lot of crafting to do. Luckily, I have until close to the end of the month. I also have good friends who are photographers, so, I am really looking forward to how it turns out!!!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it's about time that we all post some new pics of our lo's.. I'll start.









On the Beach

Splash

Squirt Bottle or Sippy Cup?

Mommy and Baby


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

she finally started walking







now she can really chase her big brother









at least she won't be crawling in the dirt for camping next week


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Is anyone else dealing with an out of control baby? Jules is so naughty and way too active. He runs around pushing chairs and climbing on furniture and from there will pull all my books off the shelf, then my 3 yr dd will opent he door and he runs out and rips his pants off and if they dont come off easily, he jumps in the kiddie pool anyway. Then from there, he runs to the sandy driveway, pours dirt on his head, then climbs in the mimivan (who opened it in the first place!?, and pees in there (if the diaper came off earlier). Then somehow, he find a pen and writes on anything he can, like my minivan, the walls, or the front door!! Along with all of this, he torments his big sister, taking her toys, and rainning away with them laughing, ha, ha, ha! And after, he comes in for a nurse, and falls asleep. I then realize that he is the most peaceful sleeper, and I fall in love for the next hour of quiet. I love my baby, but it is like he isn't a baby anymore. Aren't babies supposed to be calm and quiet at this age?


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Ha! Bluebirdmama, I think you are experiencing the reality of the tendency towards gender differentiation - i.e., boys are _on average_ more active, gross motor skills, etc., while girls are _on average_ quieter, more communicative, etc. Of course both boys and girls can be anywhere on that spectrum as individuals, but . . .

After 2 boys I am rather enjoying a girl baby who is happy to sit and play sometimes, likes to cuddle, and listens when we say "no" (OMG, I truly didn't believe that a 1 year old could actually listen to that word!)

But I feel your frustration, having lived through it twice (and actually, it just changes as they get older - it doesn't really stop.)

Happy birthday to all those who are having them! DD had a great birthday including her first steps, but still thinks it is way too hard to walk to want to do it much. We've been hosting her grandparents & away on family vacation since then.

We're having a thrush problem. I ran out of probiotics and didn't get around to reordering for a while and got really itchy, painful nipples. Now I've been back on the probiotics for a week at mega doses and it's getting much better, but clearly DD's digestion is out of whack - she's pooped in the middle of the night twice in the last week, which she NEVER does :-( Hope we can get back in balance soon!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Is anyone else dealing with an out of control baby? Jules is so naughty and way too active. He runs around pushing chairs and climbing on furniture and from there will pull all my books off the shelf, then my 3 yr dd will opent he door and he runs out and rips his pants off and if they dont come off easily, he jumps in the kiddie pool anyway. Then from there, he runs to the sandy driveway, pours dirt on his head, then climbs in the mimivan (who opened it in the first place!?, and pees in there (if the diaper came off earlier). Then somehow, he find a pen and writes on anything he can, like my minivan, the walls, or the front door!! Along with all of this, he torments his big sister, taking her toys, and rainning away with them laughing, ha, ha, ha! And after, he comes in for a nurse, and falls asleep. I then realize that he is the most peaceful sleeper, and I fall in love for the next hour of quiet. I love my baby, but it is like he isn't a baby anymore. Aren't babies supposed to be calm and quiet at this age?

Yeah, I would definitely say that it's the difference between boys and girls. The only thing that I've been dealing with with Olivine is whining when it she doesn't get her way. She wants to be outside most of the day and will fuss and moan at the door until I let her out. Yet, she even has a dainty, little girl whine/wimper. My DS was more full on energy, go, go, go, go, go! There's nothing peaceful about a boy toddler!


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I gotta say, though, that my #1 was crazy, and she's a girl. She slept maybe 4 hours in a 24 hour period for the first year, was on the move constantly, into everything, etc. I'd say it's more the temperment they are born with than anything else... DD2 was just born a calmer baby (who sleeps)...........


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

happy birthday!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I am glad to hear that my boy isn't just a wild odd one. He is so naughty, but one thing he does do is if he is bad is I tell him to go to time out and he runs to the time out chair and sits in it for a good while. Got to go, he is pushing the plug in carbon monoxide tester, SO LOUD! Ack!!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
I gotta say, though, that my #1 was crazy, and she's a girl. She slept maybe 4 hours in a 24 hour period for the first year, was on the move constantly, into everything, etc. I'd say it's more the temperment they are born with than anything else... DD2 was just born a calmer baby (who sleeps)...........

Maddymama, my two boys were VERY different from each other, too - DS1 is definitely high needs, and DS2 is much more "normal", slept better, calmer, etc. But there is, I can report, something almost indefinably different about DD, which is not, I think, ONLY personality, although I agree that in general, any individual baby will be more determined by temperament than gender.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

happy birthday august babies


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Mama's... how has everyone been lately? I miss seeing everyone's pictures!

Cavan turned one yesterday but we had his birthday party the week before. He had a blast! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Super cute, Coconut!!! I was just wondering how your party turned out- after seeing the pre pics in the thread about what to do for one year old's b-day party a couple of weeks ago. Looks like it turned out fantastic. I can't wait for Ryden's on sunday.
and in the pic where Cavan is coming out of the tunnel, he looks just like your husband... right?


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey mamas! I haven't been around too much - life has been busy. My dad just passed away on Santiago's first birthday after battling cancer for a while... it's been a tough but special week. We did get some pics of on his bday, in the morning, opening up presents. Then we got the call about my dad drove to be with the family. Later that day, we all celebrated life, both my baby and my dad, and ate chocolate cake, which Santiago didn't actually like!
In the midst of everything, I feel very blessed. Santiago is a great baby, smiles a lot and brings us a lot of joy! He was also a real joy to my dad as he got sicker and brought us all a lot of consolation. I called him "my little therapy baby".


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Michigan Mama,
I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your father. Hugs in such a sad time. I hope having the ability to say good bye to your father and knowing he is at peace is a comfort to you.
Santiago is such a cutie!
~maddymama


----------



## lyrebird (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi there, just thought I'd join this thread - only just joined MDC, so hope that's ok. My DS2 had his first birthday on Sunday. He's still just trying to crawl (bum shuffles mostly) and isn't walking yet. He had his first haircut yesterday - I nearly cried! I reckon this is such an adorable age - so many changes happening and so much discovery.


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Welcome Lyrebird!

Hey everyone! I have not posted here in a whole year! Everything is going well. Amelia was COLICKEY for her first 6 months, then started eating and was fine. I KNEW i should have started feeding her earlier. She is awesome though-a little firecracker. Started walking at 9 months and now at 11 months is running, climbing, she can go up a little playskool slide stairs and slide down-she can even ride her big brother's scooter!

Enough bragging, I love her to say the least. Here is a recent photo. She has a black eye in it!

Anyways, my mom wants to get her a bday gift for around $50. Any suggestions? She loves to ride on things and push things... I thought maybe you guys would have some suggestions. I prefer natural or wooden toys, but plastic would be ok too.

Thanks!


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Lyrebird. Hugs to you, Christina, so sorry about your dad.

I haven't been posting much but do check in when someone posts.

Here is Silas, eating his birthday carrot cake. He turned one today!

Eating cake

Spring Sun, I went crazy looking for ride-on toys for his Bday. I did end up buying a plastic one b/c they were the best for a 1 year old in terms of height and ease of use. He loves it- really LOVES it.
I saw a few wooden ones but they were all for kids a bit older, or too bulky, or too modern (i.e. no storage seat, etc.)
The plastic ones with the handle in the back and the lift up seats are great for sitting on, pushing, practicing putting things in.
Every kid I know who has one has loved theirs for years. So I gave in to the plastic!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi mamas! It's been wayyy too long since I've been in here, like at least 7 months I think.







If I'm online I'm usually on facebook, haha. Anyway, I wanted to pop in here and announce that my Meadow Lucia is one today!







And I'm wondering if I will make it through the day without crying....I don't want her to get any older! She has been the most precious, sweet, easygoing, loveable baby I have ever seen....except for when she's biting me, that is.







Do we have any other biters in here? She has been biting me while at the breast for a good 2 months now, and it's made me more than entertain the thought of weaning.







I *think* I know what the problem is though, she is just so busy right now with trying to learn how to walk, that when I wear her around the house in the Ergo at first she wants to nurse b/c, well, she's right there, but then she quickly gets tired of it and wants to get down and explore. I'm guessing that's why, anyway. And I feel like I have to wear her a lot because it's kinda hard to contain her in the downstairs part of the house - it's like one big, spread out room with stairs that she is always trying to get to, and it's also not always as easy to keep it as clean as it needs to be...but anyway, we are moving to a new house in a little less than a month, and I'm hoping that will solve the biting problem because that layout will be much easier to keep up with.

Anyway, here are some pics from the last few months:

About 8 months here
On vacation in Florida, 9 months
11 months

And I'll try to post a cake face pic later.









Congrats to the pregnant mamas! I know of two, Sarah and...Amanda, I think? I've been told there are more though.







Hope everything is going smoothly for you ladies.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tor's bday is sunday... we don't have anything planned.







I remember with dd1 we planned for weeks, with dd2 we planned for a few days... and now I actually forgot a bit that it was this weekend.









Actually, I sort of thought of our Pennsic camping trip as "his celebration" so it's not as bad as it sounds.









I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed this week though. Gotta pull myself together!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

we have one of those plastic walking/push/ride on things too - playskool makes it. I am amazed at how much he likes it.

I have a biter too







it has really put a strain on our nursing relationship. he doesn't even have top teeth yet but has drawn blood.


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Seriously? Sarah and Amanda are pregnant!! Wow, good for you! I would personally be crazy if I were pregnant again, but I know you two are perfect to have your next baby already!

We got this push toy:
http://www.google.com/products/catal...CCEQ8wIwAzgA#p
Looks cute and it wooden, I will let you know how she likes it!


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

Stacey BoiKido is a great brand... we have a few toys from them and they are solid.

We got this push toy for Cavan and he loves it!


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spring Sun* 
Seriously? Sarah and Amanda are pregnant!! Wow, good for you! I would personally be crazy if I were pregnant again, but I know you two are perfect to have your next baby already!

We got this push toy:
http://www.google.com/products/catal...CCEQ8wIwAzgA#p
Looks cute and it wooden, I will let you know how she likes it!

Hmm...well, I hope I didn't let the cat out of the bag!







I was told to check the thread because there were a couple of more pregnant mamas in here, so I kinda assumed everyone had told already.









And I LOVE the looks of that push toy! Please let us know how you guys like it - we haven't gotten one for Meadow yet. She's pulling up and taking steps while holding on, but not walking on her own yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I have a biter too







it has really put a strain on our nursing relationship. he doesn't even have top teeth yet but has drawn blood.

Ooooo







- no blood over here yet. I could have sworn there would be a few different times. I thought that I had found a solution with closing her nostrils for a second so that she had to open her mouth to breathe..she stopped biting me for about 3 days after I did that, and then started again.







Maybe you could try that? I find it hard to do because it seems like I am always doing something else while I'm nursing her in the Ergo. So if I have my hands full and she bites, I have to put whatever it is I'm holding down, then move quickly enough to get to her nose, but by that time I'm already screaming in pain and going: "Nooooo!" It's caused me to yell at her much sooner than I ever thought I would.







But she wasn't even bothered by it. Sigh...I feel your pain mama.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I forgot... pictures from Pennsic here.









Tor had his first big "bump" today... he just throws himself off things, and loves slamming into things, and does a very human bouncy ball routine... and today I was a half second too slow.







He threw himself off the couch face/head first and crunched. I think he jiggled a tooth loose (blood in mouth) or bit his tongue but he nursed and is ok. Just bumped up looking. I remember the girls going through a similar "smashy smashy high risk phase" but this is off the charts! And dh will be out of town till Sunday so.... ack!

We went to the cool mama thrift store and got a few goodies for Tor... a little tykes toolbench, a penguin-on-a-stick toy (push the stick and the penguin "walks", and the wings wobbled), a giant dumptruck, a pair of rainboots, a few books, and a few "cooler weather" shirts. We're thinking we'll go out to dinner maybe when dh gets home, then invite grandparents over for a bonfire Sunday night.

Riding/pushing toys- we have a radio flyer "rocket ship" that you can ride and Tor loves it. He also pushes it though it's not intended as a walk/push toy. The seat lifts up to expose a "secret compartment" and he has a blast putting things in/taking them out. The girls like it too so it's a toy with staying power.







In fact, it's another toy that came to us "pre-loved" and it's holding up great so it's pretty sturdy.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DD is in the "perpetual face boo-boo" phase. She's much less wild than her brothers were, but I find there is a certain stage of learning to walk that just involves falling flat on your face or bumping your head a number of times. Last week she was walking holding my finger twice and slipped and fell on concrete. She doesn't want me to hold her wrist, of course. Also, she's been having "fits" when she's tired and in teething pain - she lies down (carefully) on the floor and then rolls around until she hits her head on something (furniture, my foot, a toy), cries and cries, and then is able to let me nurse her to sleep or comfort.







Except that she's getting a little hurt, it's really cute.

DH is home from a 10 day business trip









I started my new job, which I like, and we are "commuting" 3-4 nights a week to stay at my mom's house 180 miles away from our house until we can sell it or are allowed to rent it or SOMETHING. Aii!

One thing I'm really grateful for is that my BFF just moved to the area where our house is (well, a 40 minute drive away, but she's lived a 12 hour drive away for the past 12 years). So we're enjoying getting to spend some time with her!

Hope everyone's end of summer is going well!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Totally adorable baby pics mamas!


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

A few pics of Cavan:

With daddy

Sandy

Covered in sand!

Eating limes


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

coconut,
I love the san pic!!!!
~maddymama


----------



## enchantinglysimple (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow! I haven't checked in here for a long time. Life has been very busy since we bought our first house in March









My little Emma is so fun, she squeals when someone she knows walks in the room, and throws back her little head, sqints her eyes and laughs so you can see her one lonely bottom tooth! It's hilarious to watch, it cracks me up.

And she isn't walking yet, she isn't interested. She is sticking to her military style crawling which she has pretty much perfected so she can go FAST!

She is still teeny and is finally getting another top tooth as of 2 days ago! Her birthday was fun, I made a tiny round chocolate cake for her and I piped whipped cream all over it and topped it wirth raspberries. Of course like the dainty girl she is, she picked the raspberries off the top one by one before eating the cake, and she didn't even grab a chunk of cake out with her hand for like 10 minutes...

I'll post a few pics when I load them onto a site later : )

Emmy's hair is so crazy it thick just like mine but a couple shades lighter and is all over the place, but it is adorable none the less!


----------

